# The HIVE knows when you are sleeping.



## Relique du Madde

Forked from:  Save the Hive, Save the ENWorld! 

It has begun!


Duh Duh DUH!


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> Forked from:  Save the Hive, Save the ENWorld!
> 
> It has begun!
> 
> 
> Duh Duh DUH!




New Hive thread .

Recently got some new graph paper for a campaign map.


----------



## Aeson

My first foray into the stock market starts with a loss. I'm not going to let it get me too down because I'm in for the long term and not a short gain. I just hope my first day would end a little better. It did inch up a bit since the last time I checked. I doubt I'll recover the loss but maybe it won't be too bad.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## demonking1

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




Galeros: Fellow Hiver and food depository venue.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros was just sitting there WAITING for the new thread, I KNOW it!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Forked from:  Save the Hive, Save the ENWorld!
> 
> It has begun!
> 
> 
> Duh Duh DUH!




Isn't it dun dun DUN!?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Hmm. New hive. *looks around innocently, to then in a surprising move strike his finger over a cupboards top, and eyes the result suspiciously*
Ah, well, looks fine enough. 

But I gotta go - it's bed time for me in good old Germany.


----------



## Protagonist

Dog Moon said:


> Isn't it dun dun DUN!?



well....duh!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Galeros was just sitting there WAITING for the new thread, I KNOW it!




He has nothing better to do.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> He has nothing better to do.




Does anyone?


----------



## Aeson

demonking1 said:


> Does anyone?




Well, I am at work. Perhaps I should do some work type stuff.lol My trainers aren't here yet so there isn't much I can do.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> He has nothing better to do.



Perhaps he's Batman. Secretly.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## demonking1

Lord Tirian said:


> Perhaps he's Batman. Secretly.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I can imagine Batman sitting in the Batcave with a box of jelly donuts stalking the Enworld forums.


----------



## Aeson

demonking1 said:


> I can imagine Batman sitting in the Batcave with a box of jelly donuts stalking the Enworld forums.




Cheetos and Mt. Dew.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> Cheetos and Mt. Dew.




Ok..... no need to unleash the angry face


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  BoA sent me a letter in a nice looking colored envelope saying give us $$ or we ruin your credit and take your stuff.  Thing is, last month I filed a petition for Bankruptcy  so they can't ruin my credit... I already killed that beast.

I hope BoA goes down like the rest of the American market.


----------



## Aeson

Bank of America just bought Merrill Lynch. I don't think they're going anywhere. Also the wife of one of the guys in my group is a VP at BoA. I would like to see her keep her job.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Isn't it dun dun DUN!?




Why can't it also be doo doo DOO?


----------



## Aeson

What's with the topic of the week thing. Do we really think a hive thread would actually make the cut?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Bank of America just bought Merrill Lynch. I don't think they're going anywhere. Also the wife of one of the guys in my group is a VP at BoA. I would like to see her keep her job.




They may have bought out Merrill Lynch but that doesn't mean that ML isn't infected by the same poisonous investments that's been bringing down other financial houses this year.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> What's with the topic of the week thing. Do we really think a hive thread would actually make the cut?



If nobody else bothers to nominate anything?


----------



## Relique du Madde

The hell?!?!?

I don't think the Hive should be allowed to be in the running since it would be impossible for us to stick on one "topic" for the course of a week since to do so would be against the very foundations of a the hive.


Then again, if we were to we'd be able to assimulate more people into the hivemind.  That woudl be a good thing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Looks like Demonking already pressed the new shiny button lol.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> They may have bought out Merrill Lynch but that doesn't mean that ML isn't infected by the same poisonous investments that's been bringing down other financial houses this year.



That's true. I just hope none of this affects my shiney new job.



hafrogman said:


> If nobody else bothers to nominate anything?



Perhaps



Relique du Madde said:


> The hell?!?!?
> 
> I don't think the Hive should be allowed to be in the running since it would be impossible for us to stick on one "topic" for the course of a week since to do so would be against the very foundations of a the hive.
> 
> 
> Then again, if we were to we'd be able to assimulate more people into the hivemind.  That woudl be a good thing.



the random topic is the topic.



Relique du Madde said:


> Looks like Demonking already pressed the new shiny button lol.



Did he start up the LHC?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> Looks like Demonking already pressed the new shiny button lol.



Something about a King of Demons pressing a shiny button sounds like trouble! 

Hopefully it wasn't the self-destruct button.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Something about a King of Demons pressing a shiny button sounds like trouble!
> 
> Hopefully it wasn't the self-destruct button.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




It's the express button to hell.


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> Looks like Demonking already pressed the new shiny button lol.




it was in kinda fuzzy letters, it looked like the word dominate, plus it was shiny, I like shiny.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> My first foray into the stock market starts with a loss. I'm not going to let it get me too down because I'm in for the long term and not a short gain. I just hope my first day would end a little better. It did inch up a bit since the last time I checked. I doubt I'll recover the loss but maybe it won't be too bad.




Looking at it again. The "loss" was actually the commision I paid of $8 on two funds. I seem to have gained $1.28 after all is said and done.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know what I can't believe.. I can't believe no one edited the scene where the DeathStar blows up Alderon and posted it on the net as the Hidron Collider mishap.  

Course now that I mentioned it, I should be able to find 10 of those videos within a week.


----------



## demonking1

Relique du Madde said:


> You know what I can't believe.. I can't believe no one edited the scene where the DeathStar blows up Alderon and posted it on the net as the Hidron Collider mishap.
> 
> Course now that I mentioned it, I should be able to find 10 of those videos within a week.




Don't worry now that you put the idea out, everyone will steal it.


----------



## Aeson

Yep, it's out there now. Give it some time and you'll see it.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> Yep, it's out there now. Give it some time and you'll see it.




So is the way of the internet.


----------



## Aeson

As it is in your mind so shall it be on the internet.


----------



## demonking1

Aeson said:


> As it is in your mind so shall it be on the internet.




Quite true.

P.S. man the hive is running slow today.

Edit: Good Night Hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

demonking1 said:


> Quite true.
> 
> P.S. man the hive is running slow today.
> 
> Edit: Good Night Hive



It was active this morning (around 5am east coast time).


----------



## megamania

5AM!    Auuuugh!


It seems my scheldule and the HIVE's do not mix........  not on purpose I hope....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> As it is in your mind so shall it be on the internet.




Its like a scene from the 90's Batman movies with the Riddler and his Brain Box.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> My first foray into the stock market starts with a loss. I'm not going to let it get me too down because I'm in for the long term and not a short gain. I just hope my first day would end a little better. It did inch up a bit since the last time I checked. I doubt I'll recover the loss but maybe it won't be too bad.




Rough day for the Market in general.


----------



## megamania

protagonist said:


> well....duh!




d'oh!


----------



## megamania

demonking1 said:


> I can imagine Batman sitting in the Batcave with a box of jelly donuts stalking the Enworld forums.




Only if Keith Griffen were the writer.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> What's with the topic of the week thing. Do we really think a hive thread would actually make the cut?




I was wondering about that.... and more myself.


----------



## megamania

Appears I am alone so off and awaaaaay I go.  Later.


----------



## Blackrat

*drinks all the coffee in the Hive*


----------



## Aeson

I've started drinking coffee at work. I would drink it some times before but now I drink it at work to help adjust to my schedule.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I've started drinking coffee at work. I would drink it some times before but now I drink it at work to help adjust to my schedule.




It does make mornings feel better .


----------



## Relique du Madde

I thought successful global/universal domination makes mornings feel better


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morning, Hive!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It does make mornings feel better .




I'm night shift. It makes the nights feel better. 

I do plan to end my reliance on the stuff once I'm comfortable with the shift.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought successful global/universal domination makes mornings feel better




You can't have that every day. Sometimes you have to settle for the second-best thing.

But I might note at this point that I do in fact not drink coffee. Make of this what you will.


Spoiler



I might suggest hailing your new Overlord...


----------



## Blackrat

I found Earth in Spore!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awesome.  Did you blow Earth up?

Right now I'm taking over one arms of the galaxy and saving up for my wormhole key. So far I killed off two civilization (not including the primitive races I've eradicated) and took over like 25 planets.  What's funny is that several of the civilizations are starting to get scared of my aggressive ways.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Awesome.  Did you blow Earth up?



I'm short 400k to afford the Planet Buster, but as soon as I get it, I will . On the other hand, I colonised and terraformed Mars .


> Right now I'm taking over one arms of the galaxy and saving up for my wormhole key. So far I killed off two civilization (not including the primitive races I've eradicated) and took over like 25 planets.  What's funny is that several of the civilizations are starting to get scared of my aggressive ways.




Yeah, I think I've annihilated about 10+ other empires now. Still long way to go to get the Warmonger 5 badge though 

EDIT: Hmm, not so long way afterall. I should have it very soon actually...


----------



## Aeson

It's not like WoW were all of this is taking place in the same universe is it? Can you two go to war with each other?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's not like WoW were all of this is taking place in the same universe is it? Can you two go to war with each other?




No not quite. I can go to war with Relique's species but we can't actually play against eachother. Nor cooperate.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

demonking1 said:


> I can imagine Batman sitting in the Batcave with a box of jelly donuts stalking the Enworld forums.




To be honest, I think we've just worked out who Hypersmurf really is - after all, he knows everything about everything and he's almost never wrong - sounds like Batman to me.

Morning, Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Son of a...  I really need to save more.  I just wiped out the species that I've been waging war on for the last two hours and Spore crashed.ad their last colony surrendered.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm a monster.  Rawr!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> I'm a monster.  Rawr!




No, you are not a gnome, doggy. Now put down that badger and have a cup of coffee. Nice and easy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Badgers taste YUMMY!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Badgers taste YUMMY!




Yes, but it needs to be properly cooked first. You might get all sorts of diseases otherwise. Now put the badger down, and let Relique scorch it first.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Son of a...  I really need to save more.  I just wiped out the species that I've been waging war on for the last two hours and Spore crashed.ad their last colony surrendered.




That always, always sucks. 

I nearly suffered quite badly in my Half-Life 2 game when I went through a bad section and thought I hadn't saved at any useful point - fortunately I found an older save and was able to replay it.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I'm a monster.  Rawr!




That's my ring tone.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> No, you are not a gnome, doggy. Now put down that badger and have a cup of coffee. Nice and easy.



Hmmm, an admin could change him from "Dog Moon" to "Gnome Moon", no? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No not quite. I can go to war with Relique's species but we can't actually play against eachother. Nor cooperate.




You can download and play it as an AI? Will the info update as he progresses?


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Hmmm, an admin could change him from "Dog Moon" to "Gnome Moon", no?
> 
> Cheers, LT.




No. We need the counter point to Cat Moon if and when she comes back.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> No. We need the counter point to Cat Moon if and when she comes back.



Well, depends on whether the Gnome Moon is a commoner or not, no?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's my ring tone.




Mine is Scotland the Brave played in pipes. Scares the hell out of my coworkers every time someone calls.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> To be honest, I think we've just worked out who Hypersmurf really is - after all, he knows everything about everything and he's almost never wrong - sounds like Batman to me.
> 
> Morning, Hive.




That definitely makes sense. Hypersmurf also worked as a stunt man on the set of Xena, so he has the martial arts (and other physical) training required to pull that off!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

blackrat said:


> yes, but it needs to be properly cooked first. You might get all sorts of diseases otherwise. Now put the badger down, and let relique scorch it first.




"BADGERS! WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING BADGERS!"

Curiously, it appears that ENWorld won't accept a post written in all caps. I'm adding this note to see if this makes a difference.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Mine is Scotland the Brave played in pipes. Scares the hell out of my coworkers every time someone calls.




That would make a cool ring tone. Maybe I'll put that on my work phone.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That would make a cool ring tone. Maybe I'll put that on my work phone.




It is awesome . Last weekend one of my friends heard my ringtone for the first time and she just broke laughing on the ground. It's just weird to see different people's reactions when all of a sudden bagpipes begin to play .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That definitely makes sense. Hypersmurf also worked as a stunt man on the set of Xena, so he has the martial arts (and other physical) training required to pull that off!




We've cracked the mystery!

So then - who's Robin?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Oh, by the way, entry #2 of my KotS story hour has been rewritten with some added characterisation and detail if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> We've cracked the mystery!
> 
> So then - who's Robin?




I suspect Blackrat. Even if only for the fact that when I read your post, the browser was scrolled in a position so I saw Blackrats avatar in the upper left corner.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It is awesome . Last weekend one of my friends heard my ringtone for the first time and she just broke laughing on the ground. It's just weird to see different people's reactions when all of a sudden bagpipes begin to play .




I found video of a chick playing in on pipes. Her name is Saskia Konz. She gets a couple of notes wrong but we can forgive her.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I suspect Blackrat. Even if only for the fact that when I read your post, the browser was scrolled in a position so I saw Blackrats avatar in the upper left corner.




Holy Coincidence Batman, my semi-secret-public-identity has been cracked. Quick, use the Forget-a-thing Gas!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I suspect Blackrat. Even if only for the fact that when I read your post, the browser was scrolled in a position so I saw Blackrats avatar in the upper left corner.




Hmmm...I just suspect everyone. It's easier to be paranoid than wrong.


----------



## Aeson

Do a youtube search for lion sleep tonight ... by AXE Angels. It's not work or grandma safe. It will perk you up this morning though.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> Hmmm...I just suspect everyone. It's easier to be paranoid than wrong.




So true.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I found video of a chick playing in on pipes. Her name is Saskia Konz. She gets a couple of notes wrong but we can forgive her.




No linky?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No linky?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVKFjzeUu8g]YouTube - Scotland The Brave @ Bock Ma's 07[/ame]

By your command.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Holy Coincidence Batman, my semi-secret-public-identity has been cracked. Quick, use the Forget-a-thing Gas!




Um, what were we talking about?

Oh, yeah, about how Morrus is really the Penguin, that was it. Or is he Ra's A Ghul?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Do a youtube search for lion sleep tonight ... by AXE Angels. It's not work or grandma safe. It will perk you up this morning though.




Well then I don't dare. I'm at work afterall . But I have some recollection of the name of the chick. Just can't place it...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well then I don't dare. I'm at work afterall . But I have some recollection of the name of the chick. Just can't place it...




That is a totally different video with totally different women. There is a video with Saskia playing The Lion Sleeps Tonight on the pipes. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M35Aa9muEl0]YouTube - Congarilla feat. Saskia Konz: The Lion Sleeps Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> Um, what were we talking about?
> 
> Oh, yeah, about how Morrus is really the Penguin, that was it. Or is he Ra's A Ghul?




We're talking about women with lung capacity and breath control.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> We're talking about women with lung capacity and breath control.




Yeah, one has to adore a woman with lungs to play the Pipes. Especially one with the figures of that one


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, one has to adore a woman with lungs to play the Pipes. Especially one with the figures of that one



Troof.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> We're talking about women with lung capacity and breath control.




British comedian Alan Davies once claimed his best ever chat-up line was "Hi, I've got a nine-inch tongue and I can breathe through my ears."

You work it out.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> British comedian Alan Davies once claimed his best ever chat-up line was "Hi, I've got a nine-inch tongue and I can breathe through my ears."
> 
> You work it out.




I get it. I'd be slightly jealous if it were true.


----------



## Aeson

This is a nice video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaMCLhwAJ6M]YouTube - Affirm your place in the world - Cry of the Celtic[/ame]


----------



## Dog Moon

I think [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1_kgNp9oQg&feature=related]this[/ame] would be a great ringtone.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Work is slow today.

But posting videos I can't watch isn't helping.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> You work it out.



I like that about the British sense of humour - it's... often the kind that gets more witty the more you think about it. Or plainly absurd.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> I like that about the British sense of humour - it's... often the kind that gets more witty the more you think about it. Or plainly absurd.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Filthy, too. Never undestimate the British habit with innuendo and references!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Filthy, too. Never undestimate the British habit with innuendo and references!



It's filthy in an (somewhat) intelligent way - plus: I blame Shakespeare for that. Just _look at his name_.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> It's filthy in an (somewhat) intelligent way - plus: I blame Shakespeare for that. Just _look at his name_.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




You can blame Shakespeare for pretty much any part of the English language you like - he had such an incredible influence on it!


----------



## demonking1

Tallarn said:


> Um, what were we talking about?
> 
> Oh, yeah, about how Morrus is really the Penguin, that was it. Or is he Ra's A Ghul?




_be quite we can't let him know we know._


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

demonking1 said:


> _be quiet we can't let him know we know._




It's OK, he never comes in here anyway.

*is yanked abruptly out of the door by a large pair of troll-like hands*


----------



## demonking1

Tallarn said:


> It's OK, he never comes in here anyway.
> 
> *is yanked abruptly out of the door by a large pair of troll-like hands*




He had it coming.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> British comedian Alan Davies once claimed his best ever chat-up line was "Hi, I've got a nine-inch tongue and I can breathe through my ears."
> 
> You work it out.



I wonder if thats why he talks with a slight lisp



Tallarn said:


> It's OK, he never comes in here anyway.
> 
> *is yanked abruptly out of the door by a large pair of troll-like hands*



He's afraid of the addiction he'd never get any work done if he came in here.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*sounds of thumping noises and the odd flash of light come from the other side of the door*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> *sounds of thumping noises and the odd flash of light come from the other side of the door*



Hey, be quit out there. Some people want to work!
*closes door*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> *sounds of thumping noises and the odd flash of light come from the other side of the door*



*vworp vworp*

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hey, be quit out there. Some people want to work!
> *closes door*




*sticks head round door*

I'll just be a minute! Damn troll keeps regenerating on me!


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> *sticks head round door*
> 
> I'll just be a minute! Damn troll keeps regenerating on me!




*Hands Tallarn a flask of acid*

That should do the trick.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*walks back in*

Well, that about sorts him out -

*Troll arms reach round door again and pull him back out*

Eeep!

*A single large crash is heard, followed by some whimpering*

*walks back in*

Right. So. Trolls. Don't like onions, apparently.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> Right. So. Trolls. Don't like onions, apparently.



No I don't think it was the fact it was an onion, I'm pretty sure Trolls just don't like suppositories.


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> *walks back in*
> 
> Well, that about sorts him out -
> 
> *Troll arms reach round door again and pull him back out*
> 
> Eeep!
> 
> *A single large crash is heard, followed by some whimpering*
> 
> *walks back in*
> 
> Right. So. Trolls. Don't like onions, apparently.



At least Ogres like onions.


----------



## Blackrat

There was an Earth-shattering Kaboom!!!


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> There was an Earth-shattering Kaboom!!!



Have you been watching more of Marvin the Martian?


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Have you been watching more of Marvin the Martian?




Not lately no, but that really was referance to Marvin . I just blew up Earth in Spore though ...

Here's my achievements list: http://www.spore.com/view/achievements/Blackrat


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> Not lately no, but that really was referance to Marvin . I just blew up Earth in Spore though ...



Whoops. Are you using those nuclear weapons again?


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Whoops.




No, I did it on purpose. Got me a hidden achievement


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Are you using those nuclear weapons again?




No, this was a super-expencive super-weapon. Like the one on Death Star.


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> Not lately no, but that really was referance to Marvin .



This I knew; obviously.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Not lately no, but that really was referance to Marvin . I just blew up Earth in Spore though ...
> 
> Here's my achievements list: Achievements Page




That's a mighty list of achievements you have there!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Saying goodnight, Hive. Have a good evening.


----------



## megamania

So much activity once I leave.........


makes one get a complex.


----------



## Relique du Madde

BlackRat said:
			
		

> *Achievement 	Conclusion*
> Finish the Civilization stage by launching ICBMS and destroying all other cities




How do you get the ICBMS?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> How do you get the ICBMS?




By playing through the tribe phase with agressive tactics. Then you need to capture at least 6 cities, and get massive amounts of money. It's the last choice of the special abilities.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I must say I hate that AT&T commercial for their HD service with the idiot who thinks it's cool that "his car's being towed 'in HD' rather than figuring out, like his buddy's pointed out to him, that it's his WINDOW he's looking out, not his tv".... D-U-M-B

Talk about a negative INT modifier.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> By playing through the tribe phase with agressive tactics. Then you need to capture at least 6 cities, and get massive amounts of money. It's the last choice of the special abilities.




Ah..  that's why I didn't get them.  In tribal phase  I befriended one of my neighbors so that I wouldn't have to fight a war on two fronts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> I must say I hate that AT&T commercial for their HD service with the idiot who thinks it's cool that "his car's being towed 'in HD' rather than figuring out, like his buddy's pointed out to him, that it's his WINDOW he's looking out, not his tv".... D-U-M-B
> 
> Talk about a negative INT modifier.




I seriously hate how advertisers like portraying men as being stupid because of how the vast majority of the market place is female and portraying women as being stupid in commercials would get them sued by feminist groups for being sexist and misogynistic.


----------



## Aeson

I don't care for that commercial either.

Someone in Canada signed up for a dating site with my email address. It looks like he even had my password and confirmed the account.  I had them send me the password and I went in to delete the account and I changed my email password.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I seriously hate how advertisers like portraying men as being stupid because of how the vast majority of the market place is female and portraying women as being stupid in commercials would get them sued by feminist groups for being sexist and misogynistic.



I could say something about this, but I really know when to bite my tongue.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I don't care for that commercial either.
> 
> Someone in Canada signed up for a dating site with my email address. It looks like he even had my password and confirmed the account.  I had them send me the password and I went in to delete the account and I changed my email password.




The female VP wannabe also had her e-mail stolen and used.  Same people?

doubtful but still......


----------



## megamania

Not much happening here.  Cooking a bit of this and a bit of that.  The last few fries from three different bags, a few onion rings and a bit of chicken.  Suddenly the freezer looks very empty by clearing 4 of the 5 bags of froozen food from it.....


----------



## megamania

The good news is I won something from one of the raffle tickets I entered at the State fair.  Problem is.... I entered in most everything and the prize was listed as "gifts".   So I find out tommorrow what we won and if its worth going to get them (hour drive 1-way)

I was really hoping for the Casino w/1000 dollars to use but its not that one.


----------



## megamania

Guess everyone is gone, missing or working so til later......


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Guess everyone is gone, missing or working so til later......




If you'd wait half an hour, I'd be here. Like now . Yesterday was the same. You had just logged out when I came by


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah..  that's why I didn't get them.  In tribal phase  I befriended one of my neighbors so that I wouldn't have to fight a war on two fronts.




One shouldn't matter. Unless you started at "Green" in your tribe-phase. Just as long as you get it finished with "Red".


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> The female VP wannabe also had her e-mail stolen and used.  Same people?
> 
> doubtful but still......



I've had the same email spoofed before and got spam from myself.lol I'm not sure what this was but the password has been changed now. 


megamania said:


> The good news is I won something from one of the raffle tickets I entered at the State fair.  Problem is.... I entered in most everything and the prize was listed as "gifts".   So I find out tommorrow what we won and if its worth going to get them (hour drive 1-way)
> 
> I was really hoping for the Casino w/1000 dollars to use but its not that one.



That's neat. I hope it's something good. 

the local state faire starts tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrat

Eugh... Stale coffee... Drank it anyway... Mouth tastes like **** now...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Eugh... Stale coffee... Drank it anyway... Mouth tastes like **** now...



After coffee your mouth would taste like **** anyway. coffee is nasty by itself. I use flavored creamer in mine at work. I've even cut back on it by drinking a cup of tea first then getting coffee later if I need it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> After coffee your mouth would taste like **** anyway.




Actually true. But now it's worse. I know I should actually chance to tea also. But it would be more expencive for me. I get two cups of coffee per day for free at work, but I'd have to pay for tea.

(A funny sidenote. I tried writing "tea" for three times and it looked wrong everytime. Then I realised I used finnish spelling "tee". No wonder it didn't look right in the middle of english sentense .)


----------



## Aeson

The tea is free or I might not partake of thee.


----------



## Blackrat

Are we starting with poetry again? I might need to start dishing some of my own instead quoting Shakespeare again...

It is claimed that Vogon poetry is the third worse in the universe. Actually it is fourth. Mine drops right at the second place


----------



## Aeson

It's 2:30am and I've been at work for over 8 hours. and awake for 13. I need something to amuse me. Fru Fru isn't here to pick on so I'm grasping at straws.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Are we starting with poetry again? I might need to start dishing some of my own instead quoting Shakespeare again...
> 
> It is claimed that Vogon poetry is the third worse in the universe. Actually it is fourth. Mine drops right at the second place




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxPeIiU2kx4"]Vogon Poetry[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's 2:30am and I've been at work for over 8 hours. and awake for 13. I need something to amuse me. Fru Fru isn't here to pick on so I'm grasping at straws.




This'll amuse you for sure:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw1EgwWl18k]YouTube - Algorithm March (with the ninja!)[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wierd...  it saids that the video is no longer available but im still able to watch it on youtube when i visit the site.  !?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> It's 2:30am and I've been at work for over 8 hours. and awake for 13. I need something to amuse me. Fru Fru isn't here to pick on so I'm grasping at straws.




Has someone in his clan sent a message saying what happened to him?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> This'll amuse you for sure:



That's not right. 


Relique du Madde said:


> Wierd...  it saids that the video is no longer available but im still able to watch it on youtube when i visit the site.  !?




I had to go to youtube to watch it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's not right.




It didn't amuse you? What's wrong with you?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Has someone in his clan sent a message saying what happened to him?




I haven't heard anything. Kidda hasn't been around either. She's not around too often anyway. 

Maybe Fru and Mandy had a shotgun wedding and are on their honeymoon.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Has someone in his clan sent a message saying what happened to him?




Nope. I sent him an email earlier today and asked what's up. Hopefully he replies.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It didn't amuse you? What's wrong with you?




I only watched a few seconds. I can't really pay attention to videos at the moment.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I haven't heard anything. Kidda hasn't been around either. She's not around too often anyway.
> 
> Maybe Fru and Mandy had a shotgun wedding and are on their honeymoon.




I hope they didn't decide to do that and then head out to California and take a train...  we had a very bad commuter train crash last week on Friday.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I only watched a few seconds. I can't really pay attention to videos at the moment.




Ah, that's the problem. You really need to see it to the end. It starts being amusing at the halfway through.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I hope they didn't decide to do that and then head out to California and take a train...  we had a very bad commuter train crash last week on Friday.



I heard about the crash. That's scary.


Blackrat said:


> Ah, that's the problem. You really need to see it to the end. It starts being amusing at the halfway through.




Maybe later when I get home.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> This'll amuse you for sure:
> YouTube - Algorithm March (with the ninja!)




WTF was that?!?!


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I just got a reply from Rev. He's okay. Spending time with Mandy mainly. Said he doesn't really have time to come by ENW these days. Promised to come back someday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, I just got a reply from Rev. He's okay. Spending time with Mandy mainly. Said he doesn't really have time to come by ENW these days. Promised to come back someday.




Translation: Nudge nudge wink wink say no more say no more.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> WTF was that?!?!




That my boy, was algorithm march . With ninja...

We tried that with few friends once... We didn't have the necessary attention span to get it right. But everytime I get bored, I search that. Puts a smile on my face everytime


----------



## Aeson

What happened to Bros before...I guess I shouldn't go there.

At least he's ok. I can understand being too busy.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Translation: Nudge nudge wink wink say no more say no more.




What are you trying to say?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> That my boy, was algorithm march . With ninja...
> 
> We tried that with few friends once... We didn't have the necessary attention span to get it right. But everytime I get bored, I search that. Puts a smile on my face everytime




But what is it? Is it like a Japanese sketch comedy skit/routine or Japanese viral video or what?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> But what is it? Is it like a Japanese sketch comedy skit/routine or Japanese viral video or what?




Japan and comedy don't always go together. They have a really odd sense of humor.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> But what is it? Is it like a Japanese sketch comedy skit/routine or Japanese viral video or what?




It's actually from a japanese educational children's show. They also have some frigging awesom Rube Goldberg machines in that show.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It's actually from a japanese educational children's show. They also have some frigging awesom Rube Goldberg machines in that show.




I like those machines.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> It's actually from a japanese educational children's show. They also have some frigging awesom Rube Goldberg machines in that show.






Aeson said:


> I like those machines.




Better then this one?

Best Rube Goldberg Machine


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I like those machines.




These are from that show. They are all individually pretty short, and all done with common office or kids' room items but they are pretty cool.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1K2d8S78UE&feature=related]YouTube - Pitagora Suicchi!(rube goldberg machines)[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Better then this one?
> 
> Best Rube Goldberg Machine




No not really. But this one is. This machine even has a practical purpose. It's long, but watch to the end, it's worth it 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kvdq8cRNBM]YouTube - Japanese Rube Goldberg Contest[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn..  All that to make a bowl of ramin with egg?!?!  Damn..  why the hell doesn't America hire japanese game show people for our "Reality Game-shows."  That was alot more entertaining then watching the great race.


----------



## Blackrat

Why simply make a bowl of noodles when you can build an incredible machine that makes a bowl of noodles. There is something very right with the japanese . I wish I'd have continued my courses in japanese language. Now I have only rudimentary understanding what they basically say in every fourth word or so...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The Japanese are the only people in the world crazier than the English.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

What Blackrat wrote said:


> He's okay. Spending time with Mandy *mainly*.






			
				What I heard said:
			
		

> He's okay. Spending time with Mandy *manly*.






Please stop with all these videos - I can't watch them here (I mean, I could, but it would be _wrong_ and without sound)


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Please stop with all these videos - I can't watch them here (I mean, I could, but it would be _wrong_ and without sound)




Well, for those last two, you don't need sound. They're just as cool with or without . So you can watch at least them.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> No not really. But this one is. This machine even has a practical purpose. It's long, but watch to the end, it's worth it
> YouTube - Japanese Rube Goldberg Contest




That is just crazy. I mean, seriously crazy - who'd want to wait 6mins 30sec just for some noodles?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> That is just crazy. I mean, seriously crazy - who'd want to wait 6mins 30sec just for some noodles?




More like few hours, since you need to build the contraption first .

On a side note. I now have an image in my mind of kobold kids building Rube Goldberg machines as training for clever trap-building


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Please stop with all these videos - I can't watch them here (I mean, I could, but it would be _wrong_ and without sound)




Even without sound they're pretty impressive.

Ugh, I think my breakfast cereal disagreed with me this morning. I had some goji berries in with my bran flakes and now I'm not feeling well.


----------



## Aeson

tallarn said:


> the japanese are the only people in the world crazier than the germans.



fify


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> The Japanese are the only people in the world crazier than the Finns.






Aeson said:


> fify




fyffy


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn..  All that to make a bowl of ramin with egg?!?!  Damn..  why the hell doesn't America hire japanese game show people for our "Reality Game-shows."  That was alot more entertaining then watching the great race.




You mean the Amazing Race? It's not bad.

The Americans did hire them to do that. _I Survived A Japanese Game Show_ was an American game show where the contestants competed on a Japanese show. It was a reality game show.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> fyffy




Fixed your fixed it for you?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Fixed your fixed it for you?




Close. Fixed Your Fixing For You


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Close. Fixed Your Fixing For You




I thought you might have left out an I.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Close. Fixed Your Fixing For You




Gah!

I suppose everyone thinks everyone else is crazier than the people that they're comparing them to. Or something.

I hate feeling bloated and nauseous. Ugh.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> That is just crazy.



It's due to living in the pacific, so close to R'lyeh. That would also explain their really, really weird fetishes and appreciation of all things tentacled. Seriously, that's the best explanation I've ever heard!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> Gah!
> 
> I suppose everyone thinks everyone else is crazier than the people that they're comparing them to. Or something.
> 
> I hate feeling bloated and nauseous. Ugh.




I go by the culture's pr0n. German pr0n is freaky but not on the Japanese level. I've never seen Finnish pr0n. English is just American pr0n with sexier accents.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> It's due to living in the pacific, so close to R'lyeh. That would also explain their really, really weird fetishes and appreciation of all things tentacled. Seriously, that's the best explanation I've ever heard!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




That could explain a lot.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Gah!
> 
> I suppose everyone thinks everyone else is crazier than the people that they're comparing them to. Or something.




Well lets compare crazyness to set this right then. We finns like to sit in room that is heated to 175 F, throw water at the heated stones, resulting in the room filling with scalding steam, and beating ourselves with birch-branches.

How are you guys crazy?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well lets compare crazyness to set this right then. We finns like to sit in room that is heated to 175 F, throw water at the heated stones, resulting in the room filling with scalding steam, and beating ourselves with birch-branches.
> 
> How are you guys crazy?



Eating Speckled Dick?
Spice Girls?
The Royal Family?
Shakespeare?
Benny Hill?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Tallarn said:


> Gah!
> 
> I suppose everyone thinks everyone else is crazier than the people that they're comparing them to. Or something.
> 
> I hate feeling bloated and nauseous. Ugh.




So I went out and bought some Deflatine - anti-trapped-wind mints - and hopefully it'll settle down now.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> Eating Speckled Dick?
> Spice Girls?
> The Royal Family?
> Shakespeare?
> Benny Hill?




That's Spotted dick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, thank you very much, and it's delicious.

In terms of crazy, I was thinking more of the Empire building, bowler-hat wearing, stiff-upper-lip, spanking obsessed, class-ridden craziness. That enough?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Eating Speckled Dick?
> Benny Hill?




Okay, now that Tallarn pointed what the first is, yeah, I think these might be eligeble to the comparing. But then again, I still think that many finnish traditional foods are crazier.

Lets see:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mustamakkara
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalakukko
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mämmi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rössypottu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kama_(food)

You see a tradition here. Everything has rye in it


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Okay, now that Tallarn pointed what the first is, yeah, I think these might be eligeble to the comparing. But then again, I still think that many finnish traditional foods are crazier.
> 
> Lets see:
> Mustamakkara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Kalakukko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> MÃ¤mmi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> RÃ¶ssypottu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Kama (food) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You see a tradition here. Everything has rye in it



Well thats as bad as black pudding and Haggis  veal? Jellied eels anyone?

europeans are slightly more crazy like eating raw beef and such


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Haggis




Now that IS crazy . That I gotta admit. No one can topple the crazyness of this particular "food"


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I've eaten haggis, it's nice stuff.

Pleased to report that the tablet seems to have worked - I'm feeling much better.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> In terms of crazy, I was thinking more of the Empire building, bowler-hat wearing, stiff-upper-lip, spanking obsessed, class-ridden craziness. That enough?



You've forgotten the eccentrics. Compared to Germany, English people are flummoxingly _public_ in being crazy.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> You've forgotten the eccentrics. Compared to Germany, English people are flummoxingly _public_ in being crazy.




We do excell at that, it must be said.

Plus, we have Stephen Fry - who is all sorts of brilliant and crazy all by himself.

Not to mention other crazy people like Douglas Adams, Terry Pratchett, Rowan Atkinson...the list goes on and on.

(Although Americans get Robin Williams, who is at least two persons worth of crazy by himself).


----------



## Blackrat

Yarrr...

Hmm...

Yeah, I still remember how...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yarrr...
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Yeah, I still remember how...




me don't... 


Spoiler



I am bad at this


----------



## Relique du Madde

Food wise..  America has... well.. :oints to the last HIVE's mentioning of Fried Food.::



Tallarn said:


> (Although Americans get Robin Williams, who is at least two persons worth of crazy by himself).




Don't forget America also has Gary Busey and Tom Cruise.  Course none of them tops Australia's "crazy" which is like 90% of the population.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't forget America also has Gary Busey and Tom Cruise.  Course none of them tops Australia's "crazy" which is like 90% of the population.




Ooooh, Tom Cruise, forgot about him.

I don't think the Ozzies are actually all that crazy - although Mad Max is, of course, an exception to the rule.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Updated KotS story hour with a new post today, and I'm also adding in some details of Thunderspire Labyrinth to the Wiki in between bits of working.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

It's all gone quiet over there
Yes it's all gone quiet over there
Oh it's all gone quiet, it's all gone quiet
It's all gone quiet over there

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Where did everybody go?




*Runs around the corner*

Duck!!!

*Jumps through the window*


----------



## Blackrat

Kaboom!!!

*Rises back up through the window and catch the roasted duck mid-air.*

I was in the kitchen. Making duck. Here, have a bite.


----------



## Ginnel

Sorry am stuffed samosas, onion bharji, sandwhiches and chicken for lunch today.

And off to gatecrasher tonight, apparently a new club in town preview opening, ooh the connections I have  Hopefully can make my way to the free bar 8-10pm


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Kaboom!!!
> 
> *Rises back up through the window and catch the roasted duck mid-air.*
> 
> I was in the kitchen. Making duck. Here, have a bite.




Heh.  I was almost like 'wtf are you doing making duck at 9.30 in the MORNING?'  Then was like, oh yeah, time zones....


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Heh.  I was almost like 'wtf are you doing making duck at 9.30 in the MORNING?'  Then was like, oh yeah, time zones....




But the Hive exists in the "Timeless Zone". It's always tea-time here.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Sorry am stuffed samosas, onion bharji, sandwhiches and chicken for lunch today.
> 
> And off to gatecrasher tonight, apparently a new club in town preview opening, ooh the connections I have  Hopefully can make my way to the free bar 8-10pm




What sort of club? Meaning what sort of music?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Kaboom!!!
> 
> *Rises back up through the window and catch the roasted duck mid-air.*
> 
> I was in the kitchen. Making duck. Here, have a bite.




You Finns are crazy. 

It seems with you, it is as Ivanova said:
"Sooner or later there’s always a *ka-boom*".


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> But the Hive exists in the "Timeless Zone". It's always tea-time here.




Are you sure you don't mean the DEAD zone?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You Finns are crazy.
> 
> It seems with you, it is as Ivanova said:
> "Sooner or later there’s always a *ka-boom*".




I heard Ivonova is gonna show up at some Babylon 5 convention in like October or something.  Would be cool to go there.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> But the Hive exists in the "Timeless Zone". It's always tea-time here.




Unless, of course, it's dinner time.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You Finns are crazy.
> 
> It seems with you, it is as Ivanova said:
> "Sooner or later there’s always a *ka-boom*".




That's it! The Finns = the commando penguins from that animated film! I forget whether it was Into The Wild or Madagascar.

"Ka-boom?"
"Not yet."


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You Finns are crazy.
> 
> It seems with you, it is as Ivanova said:
> "Sooner or later there’s always a *ka-boom*".




Well, we are in many ways the type of people Ivanova claims to be russian. Only even moreso .


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> That's it! The Finns = the commando penguins from that animated film! I forget whether it was Into The Wild or Madagascar.
> 
> "Ka-boom?"
> "Not yet."




Madagascar. And damn, I still haven't seen it. Need to try and find DVD...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Ooooh, Tom Cruise, forgot about him.
> 
> I don't think the Ozzies are actually all that crazy - although Mad Max is, of course, an exception to the rule.




Oh snap!  Mel Gibson.  I forgot about him.  Hahaha!  I was thinking more along the lines of the Croc Hunter and every thriller-seeking/explore type that comes from Australia.


----------



## Whitemouse

I don't know what the frell happened, but I've been trying to get logged in for half the day. 

Thankfully things are all better now. For any of you that might be following my story hour I just put up the second piece. You can read it here. Please feel free to leave any feedback.


----------



## demonking1

Blackrat said:


> But the Hive exists in the "Timeless Zone". It's always tea-time here.




yummy tea, hooray!

I'm a big fan of peppermint tea  with lemon and honey.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hello, Hive.

I'm still living.

Oh, and I'm now back in Britain.

I hate about every bus service here, right now.

That's all.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.   Vacation deay for me.   Feels good.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Allo Hive.   Vacation deay for me.   Feels good.



You're not allowed a day off. Get back to work.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Hello, Hive.
> 
> I'm still living.
> 
> Oh, and I'm now back in Britain.
> 
> I hate about every bus service here, right now.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Have you tried swimming?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> Have you tried swimming?



Eh, flying is better. And that's the irony (and what aggravates me so much): Getting from Cologne to Manchester: 1 hour and 14 minutes.

Getting from Manchester Airport to my flat: About 2-1/2 hours.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Move to Manchester. I hear they have a football team there so it can't be all bad.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> You're not allowed a day off. Get back to work.




ssssssh.... They'll find me!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Move to Manchester. I hear they have a football team there so it can't be all bad.




Yup.  The Storm have members from Manchester ....

eerrrrr.... that is American Football and Manchester Vermont......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ssssssh.... They'll find me!




Too late. They're behind you.


----------



## megamania

I accomplished a lot today with my day off.  Cars are both insured again, got the paints for work, bought Smallville S7 and finished the cleaning around the furnace so that we can have work done on it again.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Too late. They're behind you.




You see them also?!?

They follow me everywhere... damned Men In Black.....  Jake and Elwood Blues that is


----------



## megamania

Looking back at the "Football" joke.   Football describes Soccer better.... I guess the game officals figured Tackleball wouldn't go over very well with parents.  Go figure.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I accomplished a lot today with my day off.  Cars are both insured again, got the paints for work, bought Smallville S7 and finished the cleaning around the furnace so that we can have work done on it again.



I'm glad you've been on an upswing lately. I hope I didn't jinx it.


megamania said:


> You see them also?!?
> 
> They follow me everywhere... damned Men In Black.....  Jake and Elwood Blues that is



See what? All I saw was a bright flash of light. What were we talking about again?


----------



## megamania

...and Ping Pong.

Why call it that?!?

Shouldn't be called thrak ball?




That is the sound it makes after all.....   sexy or not  (bad reference to a thread I saw on making Ping Pong proffessionals more "attractive". )


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm glad you've been on an upswing lately. I hope I didn't jinx it.
> 
> See what? All I saw was a bright flash of light. What were we talking about again?




Flash of light....?   Damn those Grays.  They do not respect privatsy at all.  Maybe they are taking my gift to heart.... a shirt that reads "Beam me up Scotty"


----------



## megamania

So how goes it Aeson?   Market hampering your work?  Not really sure what you do but it seemed to suggest it dealt with the market.


----------



## Aeson

We deal with the insurance side of the companies. It doesn't affect us except our 401k.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Flash of light....?   Damn those Grays.  They do not respect privatsy at all.  Maybe they are taking my gift to heart.... a shirt that reads "Beam me up Scotty"




I have no idea what you're talking about. Are you feeling ok? I can get those 2 nice men to come see you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> Guess everyone is gone, missing or working so til later......




Asleep.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> After coffee your mouth would taste like **** anyway. coffee is nasty by itself. I use flavored creamer in mine at work. I've even cut back on it by drinking a cup of tea first then getting coffee later if I need it.




That coffee they have at Perks (at the Hyatt) tasted like ****. Worst stuff I've ever had.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> That coffee they have at Perks (at the Hyatt) tasted like ****. Worst stuff I've ever had.




You bought food at a hotel in Atlanta? That's just crazy.
On the other hand you'd expect it to be good. 

We have a couple of choices. A Columbian and a European blend. The European blend is better especially when coupled with a french vanilla creamer I have.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Are you feeling ok? I can get those 2 nice men to come see you.





Sorry.

I forgot most folks are not into UFOs and their mystique.   Grays refers to the gray aliens that abduct people for study.


----------



## Aeson

I need an intervention. 

Someone stop me from bidding on a book I don't need on EBay. It was ok when the bid was $20 but now it's over $60.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I forgot most folks are not into UFOs and their mystique.   Grays refers to the gray aliens that abduct people for study.




I know what you're talking about. I was taking the joke a bit too far I suppose.


----------



## megamania

Back to messing with the mess that is called my Hobby room.....   g'nite


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I need an intervention.
> 
> Someone stop me from bidding on a book I don't need on EBay. It was ok when the bid was $20 but now it's over $60.





Depends on the book.   Maybe I'ld want it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I know what you're talking about. I was taking the joke a bit too far I suppose.




....oh.


...and instead of two men can it be two women?  Nice looking gentle woimen?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Depends on the book.   Maybe I'ld want it.




It's the Ptolus book Catsclaw is selling at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> ....oh.
> 
> 
> ...and instead of two men can it be two women?  Nice looking gentle woimen?




Sure but I ain't sharing them with you.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> It's the Ptolus book Catsclaw is selling at the bottom of the screen.




You do know that it retails for $120 right? Which means that it is go to for no less than $180 as its final selling price. So unless you  are willing to shell out over $200 for the book (this includes shipping and handling) you should stop bidding now.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> You do know that it retails for $120 right? Which means that it is go to for no less than $180 as its final selling price. So unless you  are willing to shell out over $200 for the book (this includes shipping and handling) you should stop bidding now.




I didn't want to pay more than retail for it. $20 was a good price. I knew it wouldn't stay that low. I hoped not to pay more than half price for a used book. It's hard not to let something go once you start bidding.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> You bought food at a hotel in Atlanta? That's just crazy.
> On the other hand you'd expect it to be good.
> 
> We have a couple of choices. A Columbian and a European blend. The European blend is better especially when coupled with a french vanilla creamer I have.




Yup. Ate breakfast there nearly every morning. Kept me full and not having to freak about when lunch would be....

I'd either have the restaurant coffee (much better!) or one morning when I overslept and didn't have time for breakfast and took yogurt bars and got coffee at Caribou's at the food court.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> I didn't want to pay more than retail for it. $20 was a good price. I knew it wouldn't stay that low. I hoped not to pay more than half price for a used book. It's hard not to let something go once you start bidding.



Actually its a lot like going to a casino. You plan on only losing so much money before you call it a day. 

If you go over that amount you risk losing more than just the money you brought with you.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> Yup. Ate breakfast there nearly every morning. Kept me full and not having to freak about when lunch would be....
> 
> I'd either have the restaurant coffee (much better!) or one morning when I overslept and didn't have time for breakfast and took yogurt bars and got coffee at Caribou's at the food court.




I brought food to eat with me some of which were breakfast type foods. I tried not to eat anything except lunch out. That didn't always happen. We went to a couple of different places that weekend for dinner. 

Did you have a microwave? We were told it was a fire hazard so we couldn't get one with the room.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Actually its a lot like going to a casino. You plan on only losing so much money before you call it a day.
> 
> If you go over that amount you risk losing more than just the money you brought with you.




I can see it that way.


----------



## Whitemouse

Anybody else having trouble sleeping tonight? I woke a half hour ago and my mind started racing and now I can't seem to fall back asleep. Maybe some mindless posting will help cool the old wheels.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Anybody else having trouble sleeping tonight? I woke a half hour ago and my mind started racing and now I can't seem to fall back asleep. Maybe some mindless posting will help cool the old wheels.




I've had that happen. I'm awake because I'm at work, however.

Call your boyfriend. Sounds like he knows how to tire you.lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> Anybody else having trouble sleeping tonight? I woke a half hour ago and my mind started racing and now I can't seem to fall back asleep. Maybe some mindless posting will help cool the old wheels.




Maybe you should run on the wheel!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Maybe you should run on the wheel!




The ball would be better. At least she can roll around the house in it. Change the scenery and all.


----------



## Whitemouse

Dog Moon said:


> Maybe you should run on the wheel!




Exercise only helps to wake me up, not put me down. So its a bad idea.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> The ball would be better. At least she can roll around the house in it. Change the scenery and all.




That would be worse that the wheel, since the wheel squeaks and the ball would be thumping down the flight of stairs, either way it would wake up my mother.


----------



## Aeson

And we wouldn't want to wake up Mother.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> And we wouldn't want to wake up Mother.



She gets real cranky if she doesn't get a good nights sleep. Thankfully I keep that laptop powered on all night.


----------



## Whitemouse

Any hivers read the blogs of other enworlders?


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> She gets real cranky if she doesn't get a good nights sleep. Thankfully I keep that laptop powered on all night.



Does she get Bates Motel cranky?


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Any hivers read the blogs of other enworlders?




I barely read other thread. Why would I read a blog?lol


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Does she get Bates Motel cranky?



 Thankfully no.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> I barely read other thread. Why would I read a blog? lol



Just curious. I've already got 4 blogs here and story in progress (Seven Days to the Grave, see sig) in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Thankfully no.




That's good. When ever someone talks about waking their mother or the such I think about Norman Bates. I have a friend that calls his mother Mother. It just seems wrong especially the way he says it. I called him Norman once. He didn't get it.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> That's good. When ever someone talks about waking their mother or the such I think about Norman Bates. I have a friend that calls his mother Mother. It just seems wrong especially the way he says it. I called him Norman once. He didn't get it.



Thats sad. He needs to either read more books or watch more movies.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Just curious. I've already got 4 blogs here and story in progress (Seven Days to the Grave, see sig) in case anyone is interested.




Nothing personal. I read a few threads here and there.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Nothing personal. I read a few threads here and there.




Hey I don't mind if you don't read it, it was just a little shameless plug.


----------



## Whitemouse

A little jazz should help me relax.

*pops Dave Koz into the discman and inserts headphones into her ears*


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Thats sad. He needs to either read more books or watch more movies.




Reading books is a waste of time to him. In the 12 or so years I've known him the only books he read were books he had to read like text or game books. Horror movies aren't his thing.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> A little jazz should help me relax.
> 
> *pops Dave Koz into the discman and inserts headphones into her ears*




Is that an euphemism?


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Is that an euphemism?




No; I have dislike of euphemisms.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Reading books is a waste of time to him. In the 12 or so years I've known him the only books he read were books he had to read like text or game books. Horror movies aren't his thing.




Great, just what the world needs; another airhead. Its really a shame when a person doesn't read for pleasure, otherwise how can they possibly expand their horizons (that is without the use of illegal drugs)?


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> No; I have dislike of euphemisms.




Then you won't like it here. We're all about euphemisms. Ask Mega about puppies some time.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Then you won't like it here. We're all about euphemisms. Ask Mega about puppies some time.



I'm all about getting the point across without beating around the bush; there are already too many people that do that in today's world.

And just because I dislike them doesn't mean I can't tolerate them.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Great, just what the world needs; another airhead. Its really a shame when a person doesn't read for pleasure, otherwise how can they possibly expand their horizons (that is without the use of illegal drugs)?




He's not an airhead. He's seriously ADHD. You can't even get him to sit down to game some times.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> I'm all about getting the point across without beating around the bush; there are already too many people that do that in today's world.
> 
> And just because I dislike them doesn't mean I can't tolerate them.




Well we have a hard time getting away with coming straight out and saying something.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> He's not an airhead. He's seriously ADHD. You can't even get him to sit down to game some times.




Oh my bad. I know of ADHD, just never knew anyone that has/had it.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Well we have a hard time getting away with coming straight out and saying something.




Well, this is one hiver that doesn't. 

I'd be surprised if I don't have a dream about your avatar tonight Aeson. A barbarian tooth would be an interesting encounter.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Well, this is one hiver that doesn't.
> 
> I'd be surprised if I don't have a dream about your avatar tonight Aeson. A barbarian tooth would be an interesting encounter.




It's the grandma rule. Some times we just skim the top of the gutter and some times we get down and roll in it. At some point someone will come in and ruin the fun. We were, however, given another euphemism. We talked about a certain act one time and a mod changed it to "baking cookies". 

What kind of encounter are we talking?


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> It's the grandma rule. Some times we just skim the top of the gutter and some times we get down and roll in it. At some point someone will come in and ruin the fun. We were, however, given another euphemism. We talked about a certain act one time and a mod changed it to "baking cookies".



Baking cookies, huh? I can probably nail that euphemism.



Aeson said:


> What kind of encounter are we talking?



Colossal raging tooth v. horde of wooly mammoths.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Baking cookies, huh? I can probably nail that euphemism.
> 
> 
> Colossal raging tooth v. horde of wooly mammoths.



I'm sure you could.

Not the kind of dream I was thinking of.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Not the kind of dream I was thinking of.



In two euphemisms or less, what were you hoping for?


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> In two euphemisms or less, what were you hoping for?




Romance novel.


----------



## Blackrat

Kaboom?


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> Kaboom?




Where kaboom? When? Or is this kaboom in relation to your Spore playing?


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Romance novel.




Barbarian Molar meets Princess Canine?


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Where kaboom? When? Or is this kaboom in relation to your Spore playing?




His spore exploded.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Barbarian Molar meets Princess Canine?




Sure why not?


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Where kaboom? When? Or is this kaboom in relation to your Spore playing?




I just wanted to know if this was time for a kaboom...

Apparently not. I'll just go and deliver these red buttons to the Malog then as I was supposed to...


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> His spore exploded.




Oh great, another euphemism.


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> I just wanted to know if this was time for a kaboom...
> 
> Apparently not. I'll just go and deliver these red buttons to the Malog then as I was supposed to...




Red Buttons? Malog?


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Sure why not?




You're too funny Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Oh great, another euphemism.



Sorry. That was golden.


Whitemouse said:


> You're too funny Aeson.




I try. I don't dare quit my night job though.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> I try. I don't dare quit my night job though.



So, how is that going?


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Red Buttons? Malog?




Yes, those buggers keep breaking them when they slam their fists on them. But that does keep the Faeyan industry moving as they make more shoddy red buttons to sell to the Malog.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> So, how is that going?




I'm still in the learning stage. I'm taking on more responsibility. When I go home tonight I will have worked 40 hours and I still have tomorrow to go. Next week I'll be on my regular schedule of 10pm-6am.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yes, those buggers keep breaking them when they slam their fists on them. But that does keep the Faeyan industry moving as they make more shoddy red buttons to sell to the Malog.



Someone needs to come in and build an orange button factory and sell them at a discount rate.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Someone needs to come in and build an orange button factory and sell them at a discount rate.




But what's the point of pushing an orange button? It doesn't feel the same as red ones...


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> I'm still in the learning stage. I'm taking on more responsibility. When I go home tonight I will have worked 40 hours and I still have tomorrow to go. Next week I'll be on my regular schedule of 10pm-6am.



So what exactly are you training for?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But what's the point of pushing an orange button? It doesn't feel the same as red ones...



Knock off red buttons you get at the discount store. There is no real point other than that.


Whitemouse said:


> So what exactly are you training for?




I can't go into details but we handle the batch files for insurance companies. Transfering their info back and forth.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> I can't go into details but we handle the batch files for insurance companies. Transfering their info back and forth.



Interesting.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Interesting.




Not really. It's really boring. At least I'm paid well to be bored.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Not really. It's really boring. At least I'm paid well to be bored.




I happen to enjoy my work. Not everyone can, but as long as they are making enough money to support their cost of living and have a little left over for entertainment, I guess that is all that is important.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> I happen to enjoy my work. Not everyone can, but as long as they are making enough money to support their cost of living and have a little left over for entertainment, I guess that is all that is important.



What do you do? 

My job is ok. I'm talking with a co-worker at the moment about celebrities we've met. I just finished telling him of a former customer named Candi Summers.


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> What do you do?
> 
> My job is ok. I'm talking with a co-worker at the moment about celebrities we've met. I just finished telling him of a former customer named Candi Summers.



Software engineer. I work from home and take breaks when I need to.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Software engineer. I work from home and take breaks when I need to.




I could do my job from home. Some have in the past. My boss worked from home last night. I wish we could work from home permanently. 

I guess I missed your entry into the speadsheet. I think I also missed the presumed hot part. How did that come into the picture? Froggy having some fun again?


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> I could do my job from home. Some have in the past. My boss worked from home last night. I wish we could work from home permanently.



I occasionally have to go to out of town 'staff meetings' but other than that I do work completely from home.



Aeson said:


> I guess I missed your entry into the speadsheet. I think I also missed the presumed hot part. How did that come into the picture? Froggy having some fun again?



Not sure what hafrogman meant by 'presumed hot' but I am 100% straight.


----------



## Whitemouse

Its after 2 here, and I am the most relaxed I can be so I'm going to try to go back to sleep. Until later hive.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> Its after 2 here, and I am the most relaxed I can be so I'm going to try to go back to sleep. Until later hive.




It's after 2am for me as well. Are you going to leave me here all alone? 

Good night.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> I occasionally have to go to out of town 'staff meetings' but other than that I do work completely from home.
> 
> 
> Not sure what hafrogman meant by 'presumed hot' but I am 100% straight.




That's ok. There are other reasons to be presumed hot.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Are you going to leave me here all alone?




*taps on Aeson's shoulder*


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's ok. There are other reasons to be presumed hot.




Yes. I think Froggy is going with basic geek assumption of women. Hot until proven otherwise.


----------



## Blackrat

Arr! Avast ye bilge-rats! Where be everyone?


----------



## Blackrat

Above to remind all what day it is


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yes. I think Froggy is going with basic geek assumption of women. Hot until proven otherwise.




You mean it might not be true and just made up? 
Shocking. Shocking I say.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You mean it might not be true and just made up?
> Shocking. Shocking I say.




Arrr matey! Why be ye not talkin' like a pirate


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *taps on Aeson's shoulder*



You weren't here at the time.


Blackrat said:


> Yes. I think Froggy is going with basic geek assumption of women. Hot until proven otherwise.



Almost all women are hot in their own way.


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You mean it might not be true and just made up?
> Shocking. Shocking I say.




Just like women playing WoW.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Almost all women are hot in their own way.




Exactly. That's why it's so safe assumption .


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Appears out of thin air. *


POP!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *Appears out of thin air. *
> 
> 
> POP!




Avast! What be this landlubber popping on me deck?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morning Hive! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Arrr matey! Why be ye not talkin' like a pirate




I dunno how!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Avast! What be this landlubber popping on me deck?




Cap'n Tallarn reportin' for Pirate Duty on this most becomin' of days.

Arrrr!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I dunno how!




Arrr! Thar be help for ye landlubbers here: English to Pirate translator


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Arr, lass, I be better in German.
Zum Klabautermann! Hagel und Granaten! 

Or as me grandfather says: "Satan-Düwel". 



> 1. Ick heff mol en Hamborger Veermaster sehn,
> To my ho dae! To my ho dae!
> De Masten so scheef as den Schipper sien Been,
> To my ho dae ho dae ho ho ho ho!
> Blow boys blow for Californio,
> There is plenty of Gold
> So I've been told,
> On the banks of Sacramento.
> 
> 2. Dat Deck weur vun Isen, Vull Schiet uns vull Schmeer.
> To my ho dae! To my ho dae!
> "Rein Schipp" weur den Käpten Sin grötstet Pläseer.
> To my ho dae ho dae ho ho ho ho!
> Blow boys blow for Californio...
> 
> 3. Dat Logis weur vull Wanzen, De Kombüs weur vull Dreck,
> To my ho dae, to my ho dae!
> De Beschüten, de leupen Von sülben all weg.
> To my ho dae ho dae ho ho ho ho!
> Blow boys blow for Californio...
> 
> 4. Dat Soltfleesch weur greun, Un de Speck weur vull Moden.
> To my ho dae, to my ho dae!
> Köm gäv dat bloß an Wiehnachtsobend.
> To my ho dae ho dae ho ho ho ho!
> Blow boys blow for Californio...
> 
> 5. Un wulln wi mol seiln, Ick segg dat jo nur,
> To my ho dae, to my ho dae!
> Denn leup he dree vorut Und veer wedder retur.
> To my ho dae ho dae ho ho ho ho!
> Blow boys blow for Californio...
> 
> 6. As dat Schipp weur so weur Ok de Kaptein,
> To my ho dae, to my ho dae!
> De Lüd for dat Schipp weurn Ok blot schangheit.
> To my ho dae ho dae ho ho ho ho!
> Blow boys blow for Californio...




Ick wull ji wat mit "talk-like-a-pirate-day". In Ostfreesland, we prot platt de ganze dag!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

This translator be very useful, thank you for puttin' it up. Arrr!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Exactly. That's why it's so safe assumption .




I'm not alone in this thinking.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm not alone in this thinking.




Ofcourse not. Afterall you said *Almost* all women . There are exceptions ofcourse but most are hot in one way or another.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> ck wull ji wat mit "talk-like-a-pirate-day". In Ostfreesland, we prot platt de ganze dag!



I have t' think o' Käpt'n Blaubär, readin' that... Arr!

Ahoy, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ofcourse not. Afterall you said *Almost* all women . There are exceptions ofcourse but most are hot in one way or another.




I've had people disagree with me when I referred to a woman as hot only because they didn't think she was pretty. There's more to it than looks. Some are hot or sexy with their personality alone.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I've had people disagree with me when I referred to a woman as hot only because they didn't think she was pretty. There's more to it than looks. Some are hot or sexy with their personality alone.




Take her for example: Chess master

There's nothing hotter than a girl with INT 16+


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Take her for example: Chess master
> 
> There's nothing hotter than a girl with INT 16+




She's hot and smart.  I'm in love.


----------



## Blackrat

Two hours until weekend starts. My friend has a gig tomorrow. Good music, beautiful women and some alcohol. Gonna be good saturday .


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> That's good. When ever someone talks about waking their mother or the such I think about Norman Bates. I have a friend that calls his mother Mother. It just seems wrong especially the way he says it. I called him Norman once. He didn't get it.



 I have a mate who calls his Mother, babe, now thats wrong.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Take her for example: Chess master
> 
> There's nothing hotter than a girl with INT 16+




Braaaiiins... Braaaiiiins...

Avast! It be no talk-like-a-Zombie-day!


----------



## demonking1

Avast maties, Grog for all.

*passes out mugs with grog*


----------



## Blackrat

Talkin about hot women. The friend who's gig I'm going to see. Here's their website. You can find images of previous gigs there.

Arrr! Now thar be a buxom beauty...

EMBASSY OF SILENCE - Official website


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

demonking1 said:


> Avast maties, Grog for all.
> 
> *passes out mugs with grog*




Would ye care to become a member o' me crew, my bucko? I could use a mate who's handy with the grog, so I could. Arrr.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Talkin about hot women. The friend who's gig I'm going to see. Here's their website. You can find images of previous gigs there.
> 
> Arrr! Now thar be a buxom beauty...
> 
> EMBASSY OF SILENCE - Official website



Indeed.

Ahoy, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> I have t' think o' Käpt'n Blaubär, readin' that... Arr!
> 
> Ahoy, LT.




Rightfully so. There be no diff'rence between a sailor and a pirate in (Lower) German.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight and have a fun weekend all!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> I have a mate who calls his Mother, babe, now thats wrong.




That be creepy.

Apparently, there's no pirate conversion for 'that's creepy'.


----------



## Dog Moon

yarrrrrr!


----------



## Ginnel

Kanpei!

Arrrr!

[Disclaimer they say Kanpei in One piece a lot its gotta be pirate speak, well it means cheers as a toast to drink kinda thing I think]


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> That be creepy.
> 
> Apparently, there's no pirate conversion for 'that's creepy'.



Yarr, that be a might disconcertin', even to my way of thinkin', matey.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Yarr, that be a might disconcertin', even to my way of thinkin', matey.




Pfft.  Real pirates aren't smart enough to know the word disconcerted.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, that 23 year old chess lass be married t' a 48 year old guy. If only I could be so lucky.


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> Avast! What be this landlubber popping on me deck?



At least he's not poopin' on your poop deck!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I want a parrot damnit!  Where's my parrot?  You can't be a pirate without a parrot.  :/


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I want a parrot damnit!  Where's my parrot?  You can't be a pirate without a parrot.  :/




This isn't BE a pirate day; it's simply talk like a pirate day.  You must be confusing today with HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Relique du Madde

No, I'm not.  Talking like a pirate on ITLAPD is over rated unless you are also dressing like one.  Then your teh awesome.  Of course, if you really are a pirate and you celibrate this day, then that's just silly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Pirates choose any other nationality on this day and speak like them.  That's when you hear weird stuff like, "G'day mate, arrr."  or "Avast!  Y'all come back now, ya hear!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm... I wonder how an Kalahari Bushman pirate would sound like? 


Now that I think of it, how would a Viking Pirate sounds on ITLAPD.... I'll have to ask Blackrat.. he might know (Finland is next to Denmark or where ever Vikings were from).


----------



## Aeson

I want to go back to bed. I don't want to go to work. I had a hard time wakign up this afternoon. I've already worked 40 hours. Isn't that enough? I'm thinking of emailing my boss and asking if I can come in 10-6 which I'll start next week. Even 8-6 would be ok.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I want to go back to bed. I don't want to go to work. I had a hard time wakign up this afternoon. I've already worked 40 hours. Isn't that enough? I'm thinking of emailing my boss and asking if I can come in 10-6 which I'll start next week. Even 8-6 would be ok.




Bro, just suck it up and do the job. Don't complain about the hours. I once did an 80 hour week. Now I admit it, that was hell. The last two nights I was up only 'cause of caffeine pills. But what the heck. I got paid for the equivalent of 160 hours . And ofcourse I had the next two weeks off...


----------



## Blackrat

We have pos-rep!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Bro, just suck it up and do the job. Don't complain about the hours. I once did an 80 hour week. Now I admit it, that was hell. The last two nights I was up only 'cause of caffeine pills. But what the heck. I got paid for the equivalent of 160 hours . And ofcourse I had the next two weeks off...



I know. I have options other than not going to work at least. I just want to go in later so I can get more rest now.


Blackrat said:


> We have pos-rep!




I should neg-rep you for that previous comment.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awe... so when are we going to get gifts / prizes and the other goodies from CM?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Awe... so when are we going to get gifts / prizes and the other goodies from CM?




I just hope we don't get all the drama the rep system brings with it.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> I just hope we don't get all the drama the rep system brings with it.



There's drama? 

Ahoy, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> There's drama?
> 
> Ahoy, LT.




As Death said when he saw the New Death posing theatrically over the field:
*OH, DRAMA*...



I wonder if there are any IMDB equivalent for books? You know, with a plot synopsis, Trivia, Plot Holes, and most importantly, Quotes? 

I generally thing that one good quality/enjoyment marker for books and movies is "quotability". If a movie provides me with a quote I can recite (or even an entire scene), it's great. 

Examples: Any Monty Phyton movie. It is not uncommon for people of a certain age and certain preferences to be able to quote major portions of these movies.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  People get mad at one poster so they lower their rep.  Then that poster gets mad and they retaliate.  Then some people decide that if so-and-so has negative reputation then what ever they say doesn't matter.  So on and so forth.

Then in the end ENWorld becomes a hostile bitter place.... without having to delving into an edition war thread.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> There's drama?
> 
> Ahoy, LT.




Oh no. There's no drama.


----------



## Dog Moon

My old boss whenever he got annoyed at a woman for doing what he considered 'stupid woman things' would call her Misses Drama.  Usually, I would know the context of who he was talking about, but frequently, I wouldn't know which of like four people he was talking about.  He always seemed to find it hilarous too.

Man am I glad I don't work for him any longer.


----------



## Aeson

After my belly aching about coming to work I'm here. I even began my new routine of parking as far back in the lot I can and walking to the building then taking the stairs. Lucky for me we're on the 3rd floor.lol i hope to get more exercise this way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  I just got my new cell phone.. and I'm dreading copying all of my the contact info into it since it uses a different type of memory then my old phone.


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> :^/  I just got my new cell phone.. and I'm dreading copying all of my the contact info into it since it uses a different type of memory then my old phone.



Can't you just switch out the memory cards?


----------



## Studio69

So how is everyone tonight?


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm doing okay.  How about yourself?


----------



## Aeson

Doggy, are you so bored you bring in your alt and talk to yourself?


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> I'm doing okay.  How about yourself?



Fine. Got back from AZ last night. Was visiting my brother while on business.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> Doggy, are you so bored you bring in your alt and talk to yourself?




I ain't nobodys alt.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> I ain't nobodys alt.




I'm just goofin.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Doggy, are you so bored you bring in your alt and talk to yourself?




Heh, I ain't THAT bored.  Besides, I would NEVER name an alt Studio69.  


*I kid, I kid*


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> I'm just goofin.



Good. So how is the new job treating you Aeson?


----------



## Dog Moon

Studio69 said:


> I ain't nobodys alt.




Ooooo, somebody used a double negative.  That means he IS someone's alt.


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> Ooooo, somebody used a double negative.  That means he IS someone's alt.



Okay, so my english isn't perfect. That doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Dog Moon

Studio69 said:


> Okay, so my english isn't perfect. That doesn't prove anything.




Proves ya weren't edumacated prop'ly, matey.


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> Proves ya weren't edumacated prop'ly, matey.




I did graduate from high school. 

Besides, I am human; I'm entitled to a cock-up now and then.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Studio69 said:


> Can't you just switch out the memory cards?




Nope.  My first phone used one of those crappy smart chip cards and the new phone uses minisd memory cards.


----------



## Dog Moon

Studio69 said:


> I did graduate from high school.
> 
> Besides, I am human; I'm entitled to a cock-up now and then.




I know.  Was just playing around.  Hope my previous post showed that.  If not, my bad.

I'm just one of those annoying people that tend to pick out double negatives to annoy other people.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Who else finds the "new messages" link annoying?  I only want to know if theres new messages in subscribed threads not from every page of the site... Also, i think it's cheesy that the link is visible to non-cs members (since it only works for cs members).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Ooooo, somebody used a double negative.  That means he IS someone's alt.





Positive-negative double-talk is even worse.  I.e. "I did not not like what she said.."


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> I know.  Was just playing around.  Hope my previous post showed that.  If not, my bad.
> 
> I'm just one of those annoying people that tend to pick out double negatives to annoy other people.



Well, I'm not annoyed. I rarely ever get annoyed. I mostly skip over annoyed and get pissed-off or throw a temper tantrum. 

Yeah, not good. Especially when you are 5' 11", 230 pounds with most of that being muscle.


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> Who else finds the "new messages" link annoying?  I only want to know if theres new messages in subscribed threads not from every page of the site... Also, i think it's cheesy that the link is visible to non-cs members (since it only works for cs members).




*raises hand*

Whats especially annoying is that fact that only the paying supporters have full access to the feature.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Studio69 said:


> Well, I'm not annoyed. I rarely ever get annoyed. I mostly skip over annoyed and get pissed-off or throw a temper tantrum.
> 
> Yeah, not good. Especially when you are 5' 11", 230 pounds with most of that being muscle.




Hulk smash?


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  My first phone used one of those crappy smart chip cards and the new phone uses minisd memory cards.




Well that certainly sucks. I hope you have SIM software; that way you could back up you info to your computer, then copy it over to the new chip.


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> Hulk smash?




Something like that. Except without the green skin.


----------



## Studio69

All right hivers. I'm going to watch Stargate Atlantis and call it a night. Until later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Who else finds the "new messages" link annoying?  I only want to know if theres new messages in subscribed threads not from every page of the site... Also, i think it's cheesy that the link is visible to non-cs members (since it only works for cs members).




If it wasn't visible to me, I wouldn't have any problems with it.  70 Unread Posts.  Since the link doesn't go anywhere, it doesn't really matter to me.  At first I was like 'oooooh, cool a new feature!' followed by 'wtf, stupid thing...'


----------



## WhatGravitas

Gud'n Morgen, Hive!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Gud'n Morgen, Hive!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Selber guten Morgen!

---

Damn. I am hearing bad news and I don't know what to do. I am not if I told it before, but my uncle (godfather) was diagnosed cancer sometime last year, and the therapies and chemos don't seem to help. 

And apparently, his situation is worsening these days. My parents planned to visit him next week in Frankfurt. But today his girlfriend called that they might want to visit him earlier... I wasn't around when she called, but my father was planning on watching a soccer match today, and was already en route, and he decided to cancel and my mother is now getting him. My sister told me this so far, and I don't know anything else,

I am worried. I know there is nothing I can do, but it feels like I should. I don't know how or whom to talk about it. Heck, I don't even want to admit that he might be dieing very soon (I mean, why else should my parents come earlier?). 
He's my favorite uncle - we share a lot of interests. , like Sciences and Sci-Fi and Fantasy, he also became involved with computers, and he is probably responsible for the larger part of my readings in my youth, having bought countless of sci-fi books from flea markets and distributed then among our family.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sure it's rough on you. There isn't much you can do except support your family as they need it. You can handle it. Be strong.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Ow. That's hard, but sadly it's one of the things where you cannot really do anything. One can only endure it, trying to cope with it, and hope. Things like that are hard to cope with, it's hard to even know what to think or to write, besides "sending good vibes".

Just keep going.

LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Ow. That's hard, but sadly it's one of the things where you cannot really do anything. One can only endure it, trying to cope with it, and hope. Things like that are hard to cope with, it's hard to even know what to think or to write, besides "sending good vibes".
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was hoping for. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep going.
> 
> LT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Positive-negative double-talk is even worse.  I.e. "I did not not like what she said.."




See, the scary thing is that it technically makes sense.  That statement is basically saying your sort of neutral to what she said.  You didn't dislike what she said, but you didn't really like what she said either.

English is fun, yes?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow.  I'm not sure what to say, Mustrum.  I  hope things improve for him and I hope the best for your family.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> English is fun, yes?




Yeah.  Too bad it's hard to make a living with studying English alone.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  Too bad it's hard to make a living with studying English alone.




Well, you could be an ENGLISH TEACHER!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well, you could be an ENGLISH TEACHER!




No thanks.  I don't think I could survive that long as an english teacher due to my tendency to speak my mind about what ever is going on in the world.  Also, I personally I dislike teachers who express their political/societal views in inappropriate times and I'm pretty sure I would become one of them.


----------



## megamania

Hang in there.   Be prepared to support other family members if the need is there.


----------



## megamania

Changing the subject a bit....


What is this XP:xx that now appears at the bottom of our user name area to the right?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Changing the subject a bit....
> 
> 
> What is this XP:xx that now appears at the bottom of our user name area to the right?




It's the new rep system. 




I didn't get to sleep until 11am this morning. I woke up a little before 7pm.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> I didn't get to sleep until 11am this morning. I woke up a little before 7pm.




Thats 8 hours; better than my sleeping habits. I only get about 5-7 hours a night 'cause I wake up due to night terrors.


----------



## megamania

Rep system?!?


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Thats 8 hours; better than my sleeping habits. I only get about 5-7 hours a night 'cause I wake up due to night terrors.



I woke up several times. I never get a true full 8 either. 


megamania said:


> Rep system?!?



CM and a few other sites have it. See the scales next to the little online globe? Click it. They've removed the negative reputation button.


----------



## megamania

Studio69 said:


> Thats 8 hours; better than my sleeping habits. I only get about 5-7 hours a night 'cause I wake up due to night terrors.





Night Terrors are no fun.  Have you looked into help with those?


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> I woke up several times. I never get a true full 8 either.



Sorry to hear. I wonder why it is so hard for some people to sleep 8 hours but yet so easy for others to sleep for 8-10 hours.


----------



## Studio69

megamania said:


> Night Terrors are no fun.  Have you looked into help with those?



I've been on medication for a long time. It has helped; I'm getting two hours of more sleep than I'd get without it.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Sorry to hear. I wonder why it is so hard for some people to sleep 8 hours but yet so easy for others to sleep for 8-10 hours.




I have sleep apnea. It's better these days than it was a few years ago. I think it's from the weight loss but I still have a long way to go. I'm also a light sleep so noises can wake me some times. Since I sleep during the day now I have a fan going to drown out noises. A more comfortable bed could help. In the end I think there are many different reasons some sleep better than others. Some of them you can control but others you can not.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> I have sleep apnea. It's better these days than it was a few years ago. I think it's from the weight loss but I still have a long way to go.



Ach. Do you take a fish oil supplement along with your multi-vatmin everyday? If you aren't you should. Sleep apnea has been linked to causing heart problems. The fish oil helps to promote heart health.

Also if you aren't on a Bayer regimen I'd suggest you start. It'll seriously reduce your risk of heart attack. Heart health is a rising concern these days for overweight people. My brother (the one I was just visiting in AZ) is overweight himself and hasn't regretted being on both. As a matter of fact his doctor told him that if he hadn't been on the regimen he most likely would've had a stroke by now. He has lost a lot of weight, over 100 pounds, but is still pretty heavy.


----------



## megamania

HULK SMASH!


I love it.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Ach. Do you take a fish oil supplement along with your multi-vatmin everyday? If you aren't you should. Sleep apnea has been linked to causing heart problems. The fish oil helps to promote heart health.
> 
> Also if you aren't on a Bayer regimen I'd suggest you start. It'll seriously reduce your risk of heart attack. Heart health is a rising concern these days for overweight people. My brother (the one I was just visiting in AZ) is overweight himself and hasn't regretted being on both. As a matter of fact his doctor told him that if he hadn't been on the regimen he most likely would've had a stroke by now. He has lost a lot of weight, over 100 pounds, but is still pretty heavy.



I don't take vitamins or supplements. I have a hard enough time remembering to take pills I have to take. I was recently put on BP medicine but when I went back he told me it was possible to get off them one day soon because things were trending back down. 

I skip days because I forget to take it. Supplements would almost be a waste of money for me I'm afraid. 

I last over 100 lbs but put some of it back on. I'm working on getting that back off. I still have a way to go.


----------



## megamania

When going to reply there was a hulk image....now that i have replied it is gone..... HUH?!? WTF?!?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hulk Ninja powers.  I think it's a Multiclass feat.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> When going to reply there was a hulk image....now that i have replied it is gone..... HUH?!? WTF?!?




You mean the one on the last page? I see the picture. I don't see it in your post.


----------



## Studio69

megamania said:


> HULK SMASH!
> 
> 
> I love it.




I take it you like The Hulk mega. Among Marvel, I'd have to say that Ghost Rider and Arabian Knight are my faves.


----------



## megamania

Image must be hidden somewhere in a signature....ah well.


Movin' right along......


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> I take it you like The Hulk mega. Among Marvel, I'd have to say that Ghost Rider and Arabian Knight are my faves.




Oh don't get mega started on comics. He's a BIG BIG fan.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Oh don't get mega started on comics. He's a BIG BIG fan.




hee hee hee.....   who me?


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> I don't take vitamins or supplements. I have a hard enough time remembering to take pills I have to take. I was recently put on BP medicine but when I went back he told me it was possible to get off them one day soon because things were trending back down.
> 
> I skip days because I forget to take it. Supplements would almost be a waste of money for me I'm afraid.



I used to be the same way. It was extremely difficult for me to keep up a regimen. I bought myself one of those little plastic containers that spreads out you supplementary needs over a week. I keep it right next to the coffee machine. That way I see it every morning and can't forget. 

You may think its a waste of money, but you may change your mind if you ever suffer from a heart attack. Of course, you are better off starting the regimen now than waiting for that to happen. Heart attack don't just happen to overweight people; anyone that doesn't take good care of their body is susceptible.

I'll shut up now as I know its your choice, but as a bodybuilder, I can't help but give out free advice about heart health as it is extremely important to us.


----------



## megamania

Growing up I was considered a Comicphile (collector of comics) and a Comicologist (Studier of comics).   My comic-foo isn't what it used to be but I know much more than the average bear.


----------



## Dog Moon

Comics have PICTURES in them.  That's pretty much my knowledge of comics.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> Oh don't get mega started on comics. He's a BIG BIG fan.




God I was such a nerd (and quite a weakling) in my first year of high school. I fell out of a tree from twenty feet up. I ended up with a broken femur and ulna. The hospital kept a lot of comics on hand and I got hooked on the Hulk, which was how I was introduced to Arabian Knight. As I read the Hulk I realized that what I liked most about him was his superhuman strength. I decided then that I would no longer be a weakling.

I started pumping iron after fully recovering and haven't stopped.


----------



## megamania

Studio69 said:


> I'll shut up now as I know its your choice, but as a bodybuilder, I can't help but give out free advice about heart health as it is extremely important to us.




Don't apoligize.  You mean no harm and sometimes we need to hear this stuff.


I am a diabetic and for the last 12 months I have kinda kept a mild concern / thought for it.  As such, 2 months ago I was warned by the doc that if I don't fix it I go on insulin.  I was given 6 weeks.  Dropped it from a 10+ to 8.5 and dropping.  (damn those pizzas and subs)  I have room to improve but I needed that reminder (harsh if need be) to keep it on track.  I have a wife and two kids to consider after all.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> I used to be the same way. It was extremely difficult for me to keep up a regimen. I bought myself one of those little plastic containers that spreads out you supplementary needs over a week. I keep it right next to the coffee machine. That way I see it every morning and can't forget.
> 
> You may think its a waste of money, but you may change your mind if you ever suffer from a heart attack. Of course, you are better off starting the regimen now than waiting for that to happen. Heart attack don't just happen to overweight people; anyone that doesn't take good care of their body is susceptible.
> 
> I'll shut up now as I know its your choice, but as a bodybuilder, I can't help but give out free advice about heart health as it is extremely important to us.




It's ok. I understand where you're coming from. 

I think I'm at a greater risk of a stroke or diabetes. The doctor seems to see no major risk of either at the moment. My tests are higher than normal but not in the critical range. My blood sugar has always been normal. 

I do my best to exercise and eat as healthy as possible but I still enjoy junk foods and red meat.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Comics have PICTURES in them.  That's pretty much my knowledge of comics.




Scott McCloud did an amazing book in the 90's that goes into what a comicbook is as a forum and what makes it unique as an art medium.

Undering Comicbooks  I believe was the title.  I have it somewhere....


----------



## Studio69

megamania said:


> Don't apoligize.  You mean no harm and sometimes we need to hear this stuff.



A gentle nudge is all I mean it to be. Its not my place to preach, just to inform; thats all anyone can do really.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I wish I had medical insurance.  Haven't been to see a Doctor in over like 7 years...


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I wish I had medical insurance.  Haven't been to see a Doctor in over like 7 years...



Is there a free clinic in your area? If so I'd highly recommend seeing what they can do for you.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Don't apoligize.  You mean no harm and sometimes we need to hear this stuff.
> 
> 
> I am a diabetic and for the last 12 months I have kinda kept a mild concern / thought for it.  As such, 2 months ago I was warned by the doc that if I don't fix it I go on insulin.  I was given 6 weeks.  Dropped it from a 10+ to 8.5 and dropping.  (damn those pizzas and subs)  I have room to improve but I needed that reminder (harsh if need be) to keep it on track.  I have a wife and two kids to consider after all.



I think I've tried to warn you. At least you're not overweight.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Scott McCloud did an amazing book in the 90's that goes into what a comicbook is as a forum and what makes it unique as an art medium.
> 
> Undering Comicbooks  I believe was the title.  I have it somewhere....




I never got into comic books.  I love books and I like cartoons/tv and appreciate both mediums, but for some reason, I can't stand a story being told while combining images and words.  It's like the images are neat, but aren't enough to keep me interested and without liking the images enough, the words simply don't do enough to provide enough of the story.

[For the images, a lot of it boils down to words describing it make neat images in my heads and when I see neat images in the comics, I always think to myself 'man, if I could watch this fight like on TV or in a video, it would rock]


----------



## megamania

Studio69 said:


> God I was such a nerd (and quite a weakling) in my first year of high school. I fell out of a tree from twenty feet up. I ended up with a broken femur and ulna. The hospital kept a lot of comics on hand and I got hooked on the Hulk, which was how I was introduced to Arabian Knight. As I read the Hulk I realized that what I liked most about him was his superhuman strength. I decided then that I would no longer be a weakling.
> 
> I started pumping iron after fully recovering and haven't stopped.




Sal Buscuma was the artist

I believe the cover was the Knight flying over head on his flying carpet with his scimitar in hard.  It was part of the Hulk International series.  He was in Arabia, Isreal and Russia running into the heroes / villians of each country.  I am guessing about 1980....maybe 1982.

The hulk was my early favorite but more because of his being a victum of others fear.  "Leave Hulk alone!"  echoed my feelings through much of my childhood as I was a regular for bullies looking to impress their fathers whom my father as a police officer often dealt with.


----------



## Dog Moon

Studio69 said:


> Is there a free clinic in your area? If so I'd highly recommend seeing what they can do for you.




Hrm, there probably is somewhere, though I'd have to look around to find out where one is located.  Heck, if you grew up here, you could probably tell me where one is, right?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I wish I had medical insurance.  Haven't been to see a Doctor in over like 7 years...




I went to the doctor recently without insurance. I have it now thankfully. The visit wasn't too expensive and I could get cheap RX.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I think I've tried to warn you. At least you're not overweight.





5'11 but 235 pounds.   By medical standards I am obesse


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 5'11 but 235 pounds.   By medical standards I am obesse




Then the picture you posted but have been an old one.  I still think that's not too bad. You have less of a journey than I do.


----------



## megamania

ah.... time to go.  Kids are still up and want me up stairs for something.


----------



## Studio69

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, there probably is somewhere, though I'd have to look around to find out where one is located.  Heck, if you grew up here, you could probably tell me where one is, right?



Its been 20 years since I've even set foot in Minneapolis. I'm sure its changed a lot since then.

Free Medical Clinics and Dental Clinics in Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## Studio69

megamania said:


> ah.... time to go.  Kids are still up and want me up stairs for something.




Good chatting with you Mega. See you later.


----------



## Aeson

Good link. Too bad there aren't any within a short drive of my house.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Studio69 said:


> Thats 8 hours; better than my sleeping habits. I only get about 5-7 hours a night 'cause I wake up due to night terrors.




I used to routinely have "old hag" syndrome until I started staying up until 2 -5am


----------



## Aeson

Old hag?


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> Old hag?



Late, late nights. Also called The Vampire Effect.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> Good link. Too bad there aren't any within a short drive of my house.



All I did was Google free clinics for Minneapolis and came back with the link; Google is your friend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Old hag?




Old Hag


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Late, late nights. Also called The Vampire Effect.



I never heard of either.
I used to stay up all night all the time. That's why I think it was odd it took time to adjust to a night job.


Studio69 said:


> All I did was Google free clinics for Minneapolis and came back with the link; Google is your friend.




It give lists for other states. There are some in my state but not close to home.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Old Hag



You could have just called it sleep paralysis. That I know about.


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> Old Hag




Ach. That sounds like it could be worse than night terrors.


----------



## Studio69

Turning in for the night. 'Til later hive.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Ach. That sounds like it could be worse than night terrors.




It happened to me once. It was scary but I can't imagine it being worse.


----------



## Aeson

Studio69 said:


> Turning in for the night. 'Til later hive.



Everyone is leaving.


----------



## Studio69

Aeson said:


> It happened to me once. It was scary but I can't imagine it being worse.




Key words: could be.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You could have just called it sleep paralysis. That I know about.




If you want to be scientific about it.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> If you want to be scientific about it.




Well we are a bunch of geeks.


----------



## Aeson

I want a nap. I don't think I've said that at 1:10am.lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I want a nap. I don't think I've said that at 1:10am.lol




Yeah, people would call that 'Going to bed'.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, people would call that 'Going to bed'.




I need to stay up because I don't want to throw my schedule off.

I just got back from my second walk of the night. This one wasn't as long as the first one but a good 20 minutes or so. I need a shower.


----------



## Dog Moon

And the Hive knows when you are awake.

Or at least it knows I'M awake.  Cause I'm here.  Posting on it.  Apparently all alone.  I'm infected.  The Hive has gotten to me.  But maybe that's good.  It can fight the smilies.  The smilies.  Oh the smilies.  Why do they have so much power?  Why does the Hive control my brain?  The Hive knows me.  It knows all.  Why won't it let me sleep?  Why does it hate the smilies?  Why do the smilies hate the Hive?  Why do they fight?  Why can't they get along?  The smilies are evil.  They cannot get along.  They wish to kill.  The Hive wishes to take control.  It will control everything.  It will dominate the world.  The smilies are a threat.  They must be stopped.  They must be destroyed.  The Hive needs smilies.  The Hive needs a Hive smiley.  One will be created.  The Hive will infiltrate the smilies.  They smilies will be destroyed.  From the inside.  The Hive will win.  The Hive always wins!

Bwahaha!


*no, I'm not drunk, just really bored*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Hi, Hive.


Dog Moon said:


> *no, I'm not drunk, just really bored*



It's almost the same, just if you're drunk, you have an excuse! 

Nothing wrong with being a bit nutty, of course.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, I'm not alone anymore!

How's it going, LT?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> How's it going, LT?



Well, okayish. It's Sunday, it's half past eleven, I've finished breakfast and my first university thing is on Wednesday, as the week starting on Monday is Fresher's Week. So: Very relaxed.

Bad things (but that's a more general state): Girlfriend far away, no RPG group here.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm busy slaughtering stuff on Warhammer online, its interesting and reasonably fun, will have to see what happens when the levels get higher.

High Elf Archmage, almost the dictionary definition of squishy, you stand out like a sore thumb as well, its joyous in PVP.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sup hivers long time no see!


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.   Burning and cleaning still.


----------



## Bloosquig

I'm sitting at work bored to tears.  

At least the internet-nazi's let me get on Enworld lol


----------



## megamania

Back an' forth back n'forth....


cleaning and now lunch for the wife an' kids.   Never ending job.  Back to work at 2 also....


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:


> I'm sitting at work bored to tears.
> 
> At least the internet-nazi's let me get on Enworld lol




What do you do for work?

Today I have the convience store and tommorrow I have the store and the factory.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah family maintanance is a full time job in and of itself =D


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Everyone is leaving.




But we always return


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> But we always return




Maybe not this time? 
Think about this - if there is just a 0.1 % chance that any given Hiver never returns to the Hive after a certain post, the fact that it hasn't happened yet makes it becoming more and more likely. 

Who knows, one day, everyone is in the hive, and suddenly, we are all gone. All except Aeson.


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Maybe not this time?
> Think about this - if there is just a 0.1 % chance that any given Hiver never returns to the Hive after a certain post, the fact that it hasn't happened yet makes it becoming more and more likely.
> 
> Who knows, one day, everyone is in the hive, and suddenly, we are all gone. All except Aeson.




That's okay.  In truth we are all in a coma and sleeping in a sub-basement in Berkley with probes injected into our brains.  We are only sharing collective memories.  In truth we are basically dead already......


----------



## Bloosquig

If all we're doing is sharing collective memories then some of you folks have pretty crazy lives lol.


----------



## Studio69

megamania said:


> That's okay.  In truth we are all in a coma and sleeping in a sub-basement in Berkley with probes injected into our brains.  We are only sharing collective memories.  In truth we are basically dead already......



 God I hope not.


----------



## megamania

Scary thought isn't it.   Who is too say?


The first time I heard of this was in college back in 91'.  Then Matrix came out and wow.... so that's what the teacher meant.   Every time I watch the Matrix series I think of him and that crazy class I had with him and the others.

Literature, Art and Philosophy taught at the same time, in the same class with all three wild and crazy teachers at the same time.  In the cafiteria no less.

I used the Watchmen comicbook series as my contempary peice for the three.  Intrigued all of the teachers except for the art teacher.  Thought comics was not an art form.   Bastich.


----------



## megamania

Anyway.... time to go to work.  Later folks.


----------



## Bloosquig

Have fun Mega!

Or at least don't go raving mad


----------



## Studio69

megamania said:


> Thought comics was not an art form.



Riiight. And water polo isn't a true sport.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I used the Watchmen comicbook series as my contempary peice for the three.  Intrigued all of the teachers except for the art teacher.  Thought comics was not an art form.   Bastich.




I love when people try to say that comics are not art especially when they defend say pooping on a canvas, or smearing poop on a canvas as being an art form.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Thought comics was not an art form.



Well, there are also people who believe that the earth is flat, so dumb people are nothing new.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Studio69

Relique du Madde said:


> I love when people try to say that comics are not art especially when they defend say pooping on a canvas, or smearing poop on a canvas as being an art form.



Eep. Thats nasty.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Maybe not this time?
> Think about this - if there is just a 0.1 % chance that any given Hiver never returns to the Hive after a certain post, the fact that it hasn't happened yet makes it becoming more and more likely.
> 
> Who knows, one day, everyone is in the hive, and suddenly, we are all gone. All except Aeson.





I really thought that Rev would be the last one in the hive when they turned off the lights.


----------



## Aeson

I've been trying to set up dual monitors on my desktop. I could get it to work on my laptop last night. 

Both monitors work. I think I must have changed something that killed the display. The Windows loading screen would come up but then nothing after that. I'm not sure what the issue is. I have 2 cards and neither are working the way they should.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:


> Sup hivers long time no see!




Where ya been? The new little parasite been keeping you busy?*



*Mostly in jest.


----------



## Blackrat

Good morning, afternoon, evening and night Hive . Monday again. *Sigh*


----------



## Blackrat

Glad you liked the Nautiloid, Relique. I'm now skimming through different sources to find inspiration for Illithid buildings.

But was there anykind spelljammer for Beholders? I'd like to get a good spelljammer setting done there 

EDIT: Ah, answering to my own question. It seems the Tyrant Ships were very varied as all were individual designs. Well maybe I'll do something that looks like a beholder then...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Glad you liked the Nautiloid, Relique. I'm now skimming through different sources to find inspiration for Illithid buildings.
> 
> But was there anykind spelljammer for Beholders? I'd like to get a good spelljammer setting done there




Beholders DID have several ships, Tyrant Ships.  I unfortunately can't find any good images of them on the net (sadly not even spelljammer.org has them).

Creation wise, I've been making random things.  Today I was bored while watching Haru + Guu so I decided to make a Pokute.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Beholders DID have several ships, Tyrant Ships.  I unfortunately can't find any good images of them on the net (sadly not even spelljammer.org has them)..




Yeah, I think I need to go through my spelljammer books and see if I can find anything to draw inpiration from


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Creation wise, I've been making random things.  Today I was bored while watching Haru + Guu so I decided to make a Pokute.




That looks like a barbapapa IMO .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I've been trying to set up dual monitors on my desktop. I could get it to work on my laptop last night.
> 
> Both monitors work. I think I must have changed something that killed the display. The Windows loading screen would come up but then nothing after that. I'm not sure what the issue is. I have 2 cards and neither are working the way they should.




I have no idea what the problem could be. Does it still work with just one monitor or just one card?
You could add the second monitor during the normal run.

I've never had a PC with two graphic cards (though my current card is SLI-capable), and am always using two monitors on the same card. That works quite nicely, and I now have a 22 inch wide-screen and a 19 inch regular screen at home. 

If you ever get it working, and enjoy playing Real-Time-Strategy games, pick up Supreme Commander. It supports two monitors!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I think I need to go through my spelljammer books and see if I can find anything to draw inpiration from




I was thinking of going through my Call of Cthulhu books to get some ideas myself.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> That looks like a barbapapa IMO .




Agreed. But give it cat-shape, and it could be Choco Bear: 
something positive: archive


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum! You saying you too remember barbapapa's? Wow. I thought everyone else had already forgotten them


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum - hope you're doing OK at the moment, having just caught up with what was going on.

Everyone else - morning!

I wonder if anyone has given me an XP yet?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I wonder if anyone has given me an XP yet?




No


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> No




I made it all the way to level 2! How shiny. 

I note that all XP will be returned to 0 at the end of the month trial period, so it's all pointless - but then when has that ever stopped The Hive?

Have some XP, Blackrat! And Mustrum!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> I made it all the way to level 2! How shiny.




It seems Morrus put most to start with 10 or 20. I've only seen one with 9 which makes him level 1. And as it seems, I need only one more xp to level up to 3.

EDIT: I have grown to be a Hobgoblin


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Mustrum - hope you're doing OK at the moment, having just caught up with what was going on.



Well, I am doing fine, so far - but I feel a little bad for already thinking up "memorial" speeches!  But it helps me to think about him and show myself what he means to me. Unfortunately, I can't do anything useful for him. 



Blackrat said:


> Mustrum! You saying you too remember barbapapa's? Wow. I thought everyone else had already forgotten them



Barely. I knew the name, and I think I remember having seen it, too. But that was a long time ago. I actually think my mother or my aunts would know it better then me.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Barely. I knew the name, and I think I remember having seen it, too. But that was a long time ago. I actually think my mother or my aunts would know it better then me.




 My mom used to gather all sorts of children's comics and books for me that were more or less unknown to most in finland. It's funny how I can recall things like barbapapas but if I talk about them, no-one has the faintest idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> It seems Morrus put most to start with 10 or 20. I've only seen one with 9 which makes him level 1. And as it seems, I need only one more xp to level up to 3.
> 
> EDIT: I have grown to be a Hobgoblin




I was about to say - you have your 1 more XP!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, I am doing fine, so far - but I feel a little bad for already thinking up "memorial" speeches!  But it helps me to think about him and show myself what he means to me. Unfortunately, I can't do anything useful for him.




Well, we all get caught up in thinking of things that we might say, so I wouldn't feel bad about it if I were you.

He sounds like a good guy - I'll be thinking of you.

Perhaps you could share a story with us about him, if there's anything you'd care to tell?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

December 5th is Ninja Day!

You WILL experience the Day of the Ninja -- December 5

Just found this online. Looks like the pirates have some competition. However, it's much harder to talk like a ninja, given that they're supposed to be silent n'all.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn. We need to put up a Viking Day too it seems. It's an easy day to celebrate. Grow a beard and drink, drink, drink and drink some more.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Damn. We need to put up a Viking Day too it seems. It's an easy day to celebrate. Grow a beard and drink, drink, drink and drink some more.




Not to mention the horned helmet! The only accessory for a true Viking!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> December 5th is Ninja Day!




I thought everyday in Japan was Ninja Day.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Damn. We need to put up a Viking Day too it seems. It's an easy day to celebrate. Grow a beard and drink, drink, drink and drink some more.



Grow a beard? That's not easy for at least half of the adult population! 

But the horned helmet is important:





The iconic Viking?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Grow a beard? That's not easy for at least half of the adult population!
> 
> But the horned helmet is important:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iconic Viking?




Absolutely the iconic Viking!

Hmmm...Vikings vs Ninjas vs Pirates? The ultimate grudge match?


----------



## Blackrat

Well okay, the helmet is important too. But I personally consider beard, round shield and lots of alcohol to be more iconic. 

And for women a well-endowed iron-corset .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Well okay, the helmet is important too. But I personally consider beard, round shield and lots of alcohol to be more iconic.
> 
> And for women a well-endowed iron-corset .




Let's stick with the lots of alcohol, eh? Who needs the Gaulish 'magic potion' when you've got BEER!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Well okay, the helmet is important too. But I personally consider beard, round shield and lots of alcohol to be more iconic.
> 
> And for women a well-endowed iron-corset .



Not just alcohol. It must be mead!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Not just alcohol. It must be mead!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Here you are absolutely right. A good strong mead made of fermented honey .

I think I need to ask dad to make some mead again...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Not just alcohol. It must be mead!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I have a need - a need for mead!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Tallarn said:


> I have a need - a need for mead!




Turns out that pun was so bad it killed the Hivemind for more than an hour-and-a-half. Wow.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Turns out that pun was so bad it killed the Hivemind for more than an hour-and-a-half. Wow.



"...and believe me I am still alive
 I'm doing science and I'm still alive
 I feel fantastic and I'm still alive
 while your dying ill be still alive
 and when your dead I will be still alive."

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> "...and believe me I am still alive
> I'm doing science and I'm still alive
> I feel fantastic and I'm still alive
> while your dying ill be still alive
> and when your dead I will be still alive."




"At first I was afraid, I was petrified
Kept thinking I could never live without you by my side
But then I spent so many nights thinking how you did me wrong
And I grew strong, and I learned how to get along

And so you're back from outer space
I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face
I should have changed that stupid lock, I should have made you leave your key
If I've have known for just one second you'd be back to bother me

Go on now go! Walk out the door!
Just turn around now, 'cause you're not welcome anymore
Weren't you the one who tried to break me with goodbye
Did you think I'd crumble? Did you think I'd lay down and die?
Oh no, not I, I will survive
Oh, as long as I know how to love, I know I'll stay alive
I've got all my life to live, I've got all my love to give
And I'll survive
I will survive, hey hey!"

Are we playing song battle now or what?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Turns out that pun was so bad it killed the Hivemind for more than an hour-and-a-half. Wow.




Well, Tallarn, it is strange how often I see your name listed as the last poster when it has gotten slow... So, care to explain yourself? What are you dying? How? Why?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, Tallarn, it is strange how often I see your name listed as the last poster when it has gotten slow... So, care to explain yourself? What are you dying? How? Why?




Not my fault I'm currently in a job that seems to leave me with plenty of time for posting, now, is it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Damn. We need to put up a Viking Day too it seems. It's an easy day to celebrate. Grow a beard and drink, drink, drink and drink some more.




Bah, we have Viking Day every Sunday during the fall.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> Not my fault I'm currently in a job that seems to leave me with plenty of time for posting, now, is it?




Same here, sadly.  Not that I dislike posting, but I like being busy at work.  Hate going to work on days where there isn't really anything for me to do.  Feels like I'm not being productive and wasting the boss's money [which some might not care about, but since the boss is also a friend, it is sort of important to me].


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Bah, we have Viking Day every Sunday during the fall.




This is going to be to do with American Football, isn't it?

I've never seen the appeal of it - but curiously I think Blood Bowl is a very fun game!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Not my fault I'm currently in a job that seems to leave me with plenty of time for posting, now, is it?




Speaking of which, it is possible that I might actually be a little less active in the future, since it looks like I am finally going to chance to the other development team here. 

I am the "Last Man Standing" with this application - the application itself I think is pretty cool, but it is still doing the same stuff that the other application does, just with new tech (WPF, .NET). Unfortunately, it is impossible to catch up with the other app (now 1 developer vs 4 full-term and 2 temporary team members, plus 5 years of development time extra?), and nobody here knows how to market this software. Stupid, right? I mean, they start the project with great enthusiasm, and then they figure out that it looks cool, but the other app supports 4-5 times the stuff this one does...

Well, there must be a reason why software projects fail, and it doesn't have to be the fault of the software developers or the tech.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:


> This is going to be to do with American Football, isn't it?
> 
> I've never seen the appeal of it - but curiously I think Blood Bowl is a very fun game!




I can only get into it if I watch the game with at least one other person and we have snacks and beer in front of us.  Otherwise, I find all the stoppage tedious and keep wanting everyone to get back to the freaking game.

Football is a 60 minute game that plays on TV for 3.5 hours, but there's only really like 10 minutes of action in that entire time, if you're lucky...


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> This is going to be to do with American Football, isn't it?
> 
> I've never seen the appeal of it - but curiously I think Blood Bowl is a very fun game!




I don't actually even understand the name football with that game. It should be called American Rugby or something?


----------



## Blackrat

Bummer. Friends coming over. I have to tidy up the place...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:


> Same here, sadly.  Not that I dislike posting, but I like being busy at work.  Hate going to work on days where there isn't really anything for me to do.  Feels like I'm not being productive and wasting the boss's money [which some might not care about, but since the boss is also a friend, it is sort of important to me].




I'm just happy to be where I am - my old position (which I'll be going back to) is currently in the middle of it's "Busy period" and I'm seeing lots of emails flying around with people trying to fix things.


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Bummer. Friends coming over. I have to tidy up the place...





And put on clothes...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> And put on clothes...




Yeah, that's something my friends generally tend to prefer as well.  I think it has something to with them all being guys...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> I don't actually even understand the name football with that game. It should be called American Rugby or something?




If only life could be so simple.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> And put on clothes...




Eeeeeek!

Mental images - Do! Not! Want!


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Eeeeeek!
> 
> Mental images - Do! Not! Want!




What, you don't want to imagine me with clothes on ?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> What, you don't want to imagine me with clothes on ?




Maybe it's more that he doesn't want to picture the process of you putting on your clothes because that means you start naked.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Either of those!

BTW, rejigged my signature with a smaller picture, and updated the Swordlands Story Hour. All in a good days work, frankly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Goodnight Hive!



Uh, it's just 5 o'clock!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

My mother just called. My uncle died at half past 5...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> My mother just called. My uncle died at half past 5...



Das tut mir so leid für dich, denn sowas ist einfach so schwer für einen.


----------



## Blackrat

Ay, best wishes Mustrum. Nothing else I can really say.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Das tut mir so leid für dich, denn sowas ist einfach so schwer für einen.






Blackrat said:


> Ay, best wishes Mustrum. Nothing else I can really say.




Danke.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> My mother just called. My uncle died at half past 5...



That sucks.

A toast to friends and family and the good memories they may have inspired.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I have no idea what the problem could be. Does it still work with just one monitor or just one card?
> You could add the second monitor during the normal run.
> 
> I've never had a PC with two graphic cards (though my current card is SLI-capable), and am always using two monitors on the same card. That works quite nicely, and I now have a 22 inch wide-screen and a 19 inch regular screen at home.
> 
> If you ever get it working, and enjoy playing Real-Time-Strategy games, pick up Supreme Commander. It supports two monitors!



My motherboard is SLI but the cards are not. I should have done more research. 

I attempted to use one card for both monitors but that didn't work either. 

I must have changed some setting because it didn't work with only one. I had to use system restore.


----------



## Blackrat

'Allo Hive. Anyone around?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> 'Allo Hive. Anyone around?




If he or me was here, I'd have to agree to Relique du Madde - nobody is here. Not even you.


----------



## Blackrat

I drink therefore I am?


----------



## Relique du Madde

This sucks.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkn4N-xO1NA"]They are paving over this road tomarrow[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

I got to sleep around 7am and didn't wake until after 4pm.


----------



## Blackrat

I had a new idea with Spore yesterday. I'm making Star Con II ships .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Star con II?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Star con II?




An old and awesome game. Here are the original ships: List of ships - Ultronomicon


----------



## Aeson

You guys need a Spore group....oh wait...you have one.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> My mother just called. My uncle died at half past 5...




I'm so sorry to hear that, Mustrum. Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Relique du Madde

aeson said:


> you guys need a spore group....oh wait...you have one.




: P


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> I got to sleep around 7am and didn't wake until after 4pm.



Admit it: You just want to get in sync with us, the European Hive.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> Admit it: You just want to get in sync with us, the European Hive.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I think you scared him.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I just got a bit caught up with JollyDoc's story hour, which was fun. Trying hard not to work too hard today - we've been given a task and we reckon we can get it done pretty quickly. However, there isn't much to do afterwards so we're, ahem, pacing ourselves.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think you scared him.



At least he won't be the last one in the hive.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> I just got a bit caught up with JollyDoc's story hour, which was fun. Trying hard not to work too hard today - we've been given a task and we reckon we can get it done pretty quickly. However, there isn't much to do afterwards so we're, ahem, pacing ourselves.




Speaking of which, is anyone here reading my story hour?


----------



## Dog Moon

Whitemouse said:


> Speaking of which, is anyone here reading my story hour?




Not me, but to be fair, I'm not reading ANYONE'S story hour, so it isn't just you.


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Speaking of which, is anyone here reading my story hour?




I took a look at it, but was called to do something and forgot to get back on it. I'll try and find some time tomorrow and give you some feedback


----------



## megamania

So many Storyhours......

I have about 6 alone.  2-3 of which i am either working on still or thinking constantly about.

Under A Darksun I want to work on again.

Strikeforce: Morituri I have worked on then ditched several times.  I wanted to do it as a daily comicstrip but between my computer and EN World's image system I can't seem to do it.

Siberys Seven which I am finishing up the glossary now so soon I return to new Segments on that one.

....plus 75 hours a week work, family and somewhere I ought to sleep also....


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I took a look at it, but was called to do something and forgot to get back on it. I'll try and find some time tomorrow and give you some feedback





Ditto


----------



## WhatGravitas

Whitemouse said:


> Speaking of which, is anyone here reading my story hour?



Sorry, no. But then, I have to finish other story hours first - I got through the best parts of Sepulchre's (Eadric et al.) and started with shilsen's Eberron story hour... and I'm still not finished.

Gah! So many story hours to read...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So, I've put up a new blog post. This time, it is not gaming related, and I am not really sure it's appropriate for EN World, but - to hell. It's something I needed to write down or say, and why not on the web? Anyone who wanted to know who my uncle was (to me), feel free to read the entry...

---

Regarding story hours - I don't read them. I am spending too much time on the web already, and I fear story hours will make things just worse.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> I brought food to eat with me some of which were breakfast type foods. I tried not to eat anything except lunch out. That didn't always happen. We went to a couple of different places that weekend for dinner.
> 
> Did you have a microwave? We were told it was a fire hazard so we couldn't get one with the room.




No microwave. Mom would kill me if I took her's....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Tallarn said:


> December 5th is Ninja Day!
> 
> You WILL experience the Day of the Ninja -- December 5
> 
> Just found this online. Looks like the pirates have some competition. However, it's much harder to talk like a ninja, given that they're supposed to be silent n'all.




Sneak like a ninja day?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> My mother just called. My uncle died at half past 5...




My condolences.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Admit it: You just want to get in sync with us, the European Hive.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Only if you can get some European women to talk dirty to me.


----------



## Aeson

My workplace is going to start blocking some websites. We were told it was not our department but the day shift folks. 

It's not fair to us. Rules are lax for us. There are only 5 people there after 11pm normally 4 people. We can dress down and have more freedom. We also have more down time than the day shift and can really use the internet to keep our sanity. It doesn't interfere with our work or productivity. 

I may not be able to visit here next week while at work. That will be a shame.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> Only if you can get some European women to talk dirty to me.



European women don't talk dirty. Feel free to come up with your own witty follow-up sentence. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Heya hive. Long time no see.

My girlfriend dumped me on Saturday, so its back to being Mr. Lonely Hearts.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> My workplace is going to start blocking some websites. We were told it was not our department but the day shift folks.
> 
> It's not fair to us. Rules are lax for us. There are only 5 people there after 11pm normally 4 people. We can dress down and have more freedom. We also have more down time than the day shift and can really use the internet to keep our sanity. It doesn't interfere with our work or productivity.




There is software called GoToMyPC. If you are able to install it on your work computer you could connect to your home internet connection and avoid the headache of blocked sites.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> European women don't talk dirty. Feel free to come up with your own witty follow-up sentence.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



I'm not awake enough for witty comments.


Relique Hunter said:


> Heya hive. Long time no see.
> 
> My girlfriend dumped me on Saturday, so its back to being Mr. Lonely Hearts.



Welcome back. 

Sorry to hear about it. Being alone isn't so bad.


Relique Hunter said:


> There is software called GoToMyPC. If you are able to install it on your work computer you could connect to your home internet connection and avoid the headache of blocked sites.




We're limited to what we can install. I might be able to get someone to do it. I'll also run into the issue that they may be monitoring our usage.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> I'm not awake enough for witty comments.
> 
> Welcome back.




Its good to be back. Gives me more time for more personal pursuits. I'm gonna hold off looking for another woman for at least six months. 

It takes me three cups of coffee and 10 pages of newspaper before I'm ready to even listen to another human being talking.


----------



## Aeson

Things have a way of finding you when you're not looking.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> Things have a way of finding you when you're not looking.




The heart also needs time to heal. My heart usually needs about a half a year in between relationships.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> The heart also needs time to heal. My heart usually needs about a half a year in between relationships.



I can understand that.


----------



## Relique Hunter

So whats new with you Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> So whats new with you Aeson?




I got a new job. It's a night shift job which I'll be leaving for in a couple of hours. Not much else has changed.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> I got a new job. It's a night shift job which I'll be leaving for in a couple of hours. Not much else has changed.




If I remember coreectly you ran an indepent post-office that was stressing you out major. I hope the stress level of the new job is much less than that of the old one. 

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> If I remember coreectly you ran an indepent post-office that was stressing you out major. I hope the stress level of the new job is much less than that of the old one.
> 
> Congrats on the new job.




The stress level is lower but it can get stressful. Also my personal life is just as stressful as ever. 

Other than being single again any news?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> The stress level is lower but it can get stressful. Also my personal life is just as stressful as ever.
> 
> Other than being single again any news?




I played my first game of 4E two weekends ago and I haver to admit it moves a lot faster than 3rd edition. The powers (at wills, encounters and dailies is ingenious) really kick. I always thought wizards were pretty lame in 3E, and fourth easily rectifies the problem. Love the new grapple rules too.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> I played my first game of 4E two weekends ago and I haver to admit it moves a lot faster than 3rd edition. The powers (at wills, encounters and dailies is ingenious) really kick. I always thought wizards were pretty lame in 3E, and fourth easily rectifies the problem. Love the new grapple rules too.




Not another one. The hive is falling victim to 4e.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> Not another one. The hive is falling victim to 4e.




The times they are a changin'. Chaos theory.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> The times they are a changin'. Chaos theory.




Poppycock.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> Poppycock.




I see you haven't watched enough Jurassic Park.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> I see you haven't watched enough Jurassic Park.




I've seen enough to know things are best left unchanged.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> I've seen enough to know things are best left unchanged.




Thats the law of the universe though; things *always* change.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> Thats the law of the universe though; things *always* change.




More things change the more they stay the same. Maybe I'm becoming a grognard.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> Not another one. The hive is falling victim to 4e.



Does it matter? 

Cheers,  LT.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> More things change the more they stay the same. Maybe I'm becoming a grognard.




That isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> Cheers,  LT.




Perhaps it does. 


It doesn't change my opinion of anyone. They can play whatever they want.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> That isn't necessarily a bad thing.




That things stay the same or that I'm becoming a grognard?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> It doesn't change my opinion of anyone. They can play whatever they want.




I still play Elfquest.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> That things stay the same or that I'm becoming a grognard?




The latter.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> I still play Elquest.




What the El is that?


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> The latter.




So let's give this a try. My hat of 4e knows no limit.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> What the El is that?




typo; left out an f after the l and before the q.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> So let's give this a try. My hat of 4e knows no limit.




Put it in your signature and you'll be set.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> typo; left out an f after the l and before the q.




Elfquest makes more sense.


----------



## Aeson

Relique Hunter said:


> Put it in your signature and you'll be set.   :coll:




Maybe I will.lol


----------



## Relique Hunter

Aeson said:


> Elfquest makes more sense.




 Yeah, it does.


----------



## Aeson

I have to finish getting ready for work. TTFN.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Not another one. The hive is falling victim to 4e.




The HIVE needs to fall victem to M&M 2e.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Relique du Madde said:


> The HIVE needs to fall victem to M&M 2e.




I've played both and I prefer 1E; It seems to have more flexibility than the newer version.


----------



## Studio69

Heya hive. How was everyones weekend? I had a blast. Had a bbq on Sunday and on Sunday I got to game.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Studio69 said:


> Heya hive. How was everyones weekend? I had a blast. Had a bbq on Sunday and on Sunday I got to game.




BBQs are always fun, especially on a semi-cool day. 

What edition are you playing?


----------



## Studio69

Relique Hunter said:


> BBQs are always fun, especially on a semi-cool day.
> 
> What edition are you playing?



Fourth; Greyhawk. The GM is doing a great job of porting the feel of the world while staying true to the mechanics. 

I see you are playing 4th edition too. Which setting?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Studio69 said:


> I see you are playing 4th edition too. Which setting?




Kalamar. The GM bought the pdf that Kenzer put out. Likewise I bought it too. I've been a long time fan of Kalamar. I sure as hell hope that the 2 part massive pdf sees print.


----------



## Studio69

Relique Hunter said:


> Kalamar. The GM bought the pdf that Kenzer put out. Likewise I bought it too. I've been a long time fan of Kalamar. I sure as hell hope that the 2 part massive pdf sees print.



Our group had fun with Kalamar during the third edition era. 

Forgotten Realms as 4th Edition was desperately needed change imo. The setting was just too bland are gradually got worse. The later books just really was a money pit. I'm glad that they advanced the timeline and killed off Mystra. Arcane magic doesn't really need a god; ymmv though.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Studio69 said:


> Our group had fun with Kalamar during the third edition era.
> 
> Forgotten Realms as 4th Edition was desperately needed change imo. The setting was just too bland are gradually got worse. The later books just really was a money pit. I'm glad that they advanced the timeline and killed off Mystra. Arcane magic doesn't really need a god; ymmv though.




I personally like how they brought Io into the core from 2nd edition; Council of Wyrms was an awesome setting; maybe it says something about the implied fourth edition setting. 

It would be so neat if the Blood Isles was the 'core' world.


----------



## Studio69

Relique Hunter said:


> It would be so neat if the Blood Isles was the 'core' world.




That would be cool.

Anyways I need to go; the bf wants me to come to dinner now. Later.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Studio69 said:


> That would be cool.
> 
> Anyways I need to go; the bf wants me to come to dinner now. Later.




Later Studio69.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Not another one. The hive is falling victim to 4e.




Woohoo!  One of us!  One of us!

How can the Hive conquer the world if even we are divided by edition?


----------



## The_Warlock

Tried 4E. Found it rather bland. Quick to do anything, slow to get things done. Horrible to reference.

Liked most of the crit rules. And the clarification that Spot, oops, Perception, should have a passive autocheck. I think the disease rules ROCK. And the concept of skill challenges was great, but the implementation needs a hycolonic.

That and I really disliked their "Oh wow - look innovations!" for things that had been done in systems by FASA and others in the late 80s.

If I'm gonna be a Shemp among a whole cast of them, I'd rather play BECMI.

That said, True20 and M&M2E beat it for my preferred style of games anyday. (So consider there to be a Hivish Resistance, Du Madde)

But if there's a one shot pick up, I'd play 4E over Descent.

Different strokes and all that...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I was wondering earlier where our local blackguard IT guy got to.....


----------



## The_Warlock

I was...um...guarding...black stuff....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> I was wondering earlier where our local blackguard IT guy got to.....




Goldmoon took some of the air out of his sails when she left.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> I was...um...guarding...black stuff....




And it's slimming.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Goldmoon took some of the air out of his sails when she left.




Impossible, her wind didn't blow that direction.

But when you are re-reading old campaign stuff, integrating your own home game system from various other systems, having your car die, and learning new boardgames...well, something's got to give.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> And it's slimming.




There ya go. Now ya got it.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I was...um...guarding...black stuff....




Oh man, is this going to turn into The Bodyguard Pt. 2?  Kevin Costner played by The Warlock.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Oh man, is this going to turn into The Bodyguard Pt. 2?  Kevin Costner played by The Warlock.




I have only one thing to say to that...

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## The_Warlock

By the by, DM, your Crazy Head Lady blog is AWESOME. That should be cross posted in the Creepy thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

And IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII will always love you-ou-ou-ou-ou-ou-ou!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> By the by, DM, your Crazy Head Lady blog is AWESOME. That should be cross posted in the Creepy thread.




Hehe, thanks.  Actually, I'd sort of forgotten about that thread.... Should check it out again.  There were some cool ideas back in the day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> And IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII will always love you-ou-ou-ou-ou-ou-ou!!!!!!!!




And there was no joy in Mudville.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Hehe, thanks.  Actually, I'd sort of forgotten about that thread.... Should check it out again.  There were some cool ideas back in the day.




It was recently re-animated, and some more was added, put one in myself.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Impossible, her wind didn't blow that direction.
> 
> But when you are re-reading old campaign stuff, integrating your own home game system from various other systems, having your car die, and learning new boardgames...well, something's got to give.



Her wind blew in every direction.

I understand. We all have things that take us away.


The_Warlock said:


> There ya go. Now ya got it.



Oh honey child, That's something I've always known.


Dog Moon said:


> Oh man, is this going to turn into The Bodyguard Pt. 2?  Kevin Costner played by The Warlock.



That would be awesome.


And now for 2 posts taken out of context.


Dog Moon said:


> And IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII will always love you-ou-ou-ou-ou-ou-ou!!!!!!!!





The_Warlock said:


> I have only one thing to say to that...
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Paradygmatic

Hey, don't take what I say out of context!  Bad!


----------



## The_Warlock

Paradygmatic said:


> Hey, don't take what I say out of context!  Bad!




If you have no context, we can't take you out of it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Oh honey child, That's something I've always known.





No no no, you need to watch more 70's mystery TV shows...Pfah!


----------



## Paradygmatic

The_Warlock said:


> If you have no context, we can't take you out of it.




Oh, I do; you just might not realize it yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Paradygmatic said:


> Oh, I do; you just might not realize it yet.




Be careful, you never know when you are gonna step in some context.


----------



## Paradygmatic

The_Warlock said:


> Be careful, you never know when you are gonna step in some context.




Ewww, that sounds icky!


----------



## Aeson

Paradygmatic said:


> Hey, don't take what I say out of context!  Bad!




Why the alt switch?


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Be careful, you never know when you are gonna step in some context.




Try not to track it through the house. Aurora just cleaned.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Is all confuzzled.*

I think I'm coming down with a cold.  Colds suck.


----------



## Paradygmatic

Relique du Madde said:


> *Is all confuzzled.*
> 
> I think I'm coming down with a cold.  Colds suck.




That does suck.


----------



## The_Warlock

Like Black Holes, but with less gravitic shear and time dilation.


----------



## Paradygmatic

Aeson said:


> Why the alt switch?




I don't know.  Just sort of felt like a new identity or something.  Old one was getting boring.  Pointless to make a new one if I'm just gonna hang out in the same spots though.  Ha!


----------



## megamania

Relique Hunter said:


> Kalamar. The GM bought the pdf that Kenzer put out. Likewise I bought it too. I've been a long time fan of Kalamar. I sure as hell hope that the 2 part massive pdf sees print.




Impressive map book.  I have many of the kalamar books but not all of them.  It didn't quite click for me.  Not sure at why either.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Paradygmatic said:


> I don't know.  Just sort of felt like a new identity or something.  Old one was getting boring.  Pointless to make a new one if I'm just gonna hang out in the same spots though.  Ha!




Are you sure you are not just the Dogmoon from an alternate reality?


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> Impressive map book.  I have many of the kalamar books but not all of them.  It didn't quite click for me.  Not sure at why either.




Villains handbook was fun, but I never got into the world.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Are you sure you are not just the Dogmoon from an alternate reality?




Bizarro Doggie?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Bizarro Doggie?




Then he'd be Square.


----------



## megamania

Alternate realities are fun.  Multiple personalities are okay.  Right Mania, Al and Ugh?  

Yes Mega.


See we all agree.

What's that Ugh?

Sorry-  Ugh needs to go to outside to use the bushes.


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Villains handbook was fun, but I never got into the world.




Villians book is very good.  Best of its kind that I have read.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Then he'd be Square.




He's too hip to be square.


----------



## Paradygmatic

*Eats a smiley.  Chases them all away.*

"What?"


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> Villians book is very good.  Best of its kind that I have read.




I used several tidbits out of it to the continued consternation of my players. That + Book of Vile Darkness + some Malhavoc material and The Book of Fiends made them very unhappy.

Heh heh heh


----------



## Paradygmatic

Aeson said:


> He's too hip to be square.




Are you calling me a HIPPY!  GAH!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Paradygmatic said:


> Are you calling me a HIPPY!  GAH!!!




Nah, maybe he's calling you Huey Lewis...


----------



## Aeson

Paradygmatic said:


> Are you calling me a HIPPY!  GAH!!!



The only hippy around here is Kahuna Burger.


The_Warlock said:


> Nah, maybe he's calling you Huey Lewis...




A damn fine entertainer.


----------



## megamania

Back to it taking 2-3 minutes for a reply to be sent so I'm calling it a night.

"Night"


----------



## The_Warlock

Later MM


----------



## Dog Moon

Night!


----------



## Aeson

I need coffee.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I need coffee.




I need one too. Morning all .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I need one too. Morning all .




Something tastes a bit off with this coffee.  I may have to go back to tea. Maybe I can stay awake for the rest of the night.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Something tastes a bit off with this coffee.  I may have to go back to tea. Maybe I can stay awake for the rest of the night.




Still long? Well you know that tea also has some compounds that help you stay awake? Not as effective as coffee but it's something...


----------



## Dog Moon

I need sleeping pills.    Need to go to sleep!


----------



## Paranthropus

Heya hive. Been busy with life lately but I have 2, maybe 3 hours to spend my friends.


----------



## Blackrat

Rev! What's up buddy? Have some tea.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Rev! What's up buddy? Have some tea.



How is it going BR? Hope life is treating you well.

Thanks for the tea.

_*Sips tea emphatically*_


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Still long? Well you know that tea also has some compounds that help you stay awake? Not as effective as coffee but it's something...



I'm aware of that. That's why I said it.


Dog Moon said:


> I need sleeping pills.    Need to go to sleep!




Stay up with us. Be one of us night people.


----------



## Blackrat

Good enough. BTW, we're getting two kittens in few weeks. I have decided to name them Bast and Isis


----------



## Aeson

Paranthropus said:


> Heya hive. Been busy with life lately but I have 2, maybe 3 hours to spend my friends.




And you are?


----------



## Paranthropus

Aeson said:


> And you are?



Paranthropus (see my sig below)
__________________
Also posts as Reveille


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Good enough. BTW, we're getting two kittens in few weeks. I have decided to name them Bast and Isis




Very neat. I've come to the conclusion that name I've given my cat sounds very Egyptian thate way it is supposed to be pronounced: FRU-KA-th-KUH

I'm considering modeling the Felinoid pantheon of the Tale after the Egyptian pantheon (though with some tweaks and modifications).


----------



## Aeson

Paranthropus said:


> Paranthropus (see my sig below)
> __________________
> Also posts as Reveille




Means nothing to me. Reveille abandoned us for a woman.


----------



## Aeson

Paranthropus said:


> Very neat. I've come to the conclusion that name I've given my cat sounds very Egyptian thate way it is supposed to be pronounced: FRU-KA-th-KUH
> 
> I'm considering modeling the Felinoid pantheon of the Tale after the Egyptian pantheon (though with some tweaks and modifications).




You named your cat after Rev's old screen name? Does he know this?


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> Very neat. I've come to the conclusion that name I've given my cat sounds very Egyptian thate way it is supposed to be pronounced: FRU-KA-th-KUH
> 
> I'm considering modeling the Felinoid pantheon of the Tale after the Egyptian pantheon (though with some tweaks and modifications).




Hah, I've always pronounced it right in my mind then . Yeah, I always thought it had an egyptian tang to it too.

Those two kittens we're getting are supposed to be female, so that's why the names. If it turns out we're getting males they will be Ra and Set.


----------



## Paranthropus

Aeson said:


> Means nothing to me. Reveille abandoned us for a woman.




I didn't abandon anyone. I know you mean ithis in jest but I just don't feel it.

To be honest it feels to me like GOD abandoned me, my mother, my sister and my godson/nephew. He took my father right from us. He was supposed to retire at 61 (2 years away) and then wed truly be a family; travel, have fun, revel in each others company. Now that is never going to happen. I am extrememly mad and violently angry. My dad started working at a very young age and never stopped. It wasn't fair for him to be taken from us before getting to enjoy life. Religion and god have always been a center point for me, but it is going to be a very long time until I put any more trust back in it, if ever.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Hah, I've always pronounced it right in my mind then . Yeah, I always thought it had an egyptian tang to it too.
> 
> Those two kittens we're getting are supposed to be female, so that's why the names. If it turns out we're getting males they will be Ra and Set.



I am very pleased that you are getting these kittens. They can be such a blessing. Do yourself and your gf a favor and never give them human food or table scraps. The one thing I hate about Fruity is how much of a begger she is. It is downright annoying. She even nipped my big toe earlier; I gues she may have tasted the sweat on it and decided it was worth a nip. But dang if it didn't hurt; good thing she didn't break the skin, otherwise it would've really hurt.


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> I am very pleased that you are getting these kittens. They can be such a blessing. Do yourself and your gf a favor and never give them human food or table scraps. The one thing I hate about Fruity is how much of a begger she is. It is downright annoying. She even nipped my big toe earlier; I gues she may have tasted the sweat on it and decided it was worth a nip. But dang if it didn't hurt; good thing she didn't break the skin, otherwise it would've really hurt.




Yeah, I know. My old cat used to be like that too. My dad used to give him something from the fridge everytime he went to have a snack himself. Though in the big country house there was one plus-side to this. If you ever needed to find the cat, all you had to do was open the fridge and he would be immediatily standing next to you .


----------



## Aeson

Of course it was in jest. 

I know this is a rough time for you. I'm hoping to make you laugh even if for just a moment. Don't be angry at God or your father. It's not either's fault. Time heals all wounds or so they say. Try to look at this in a positive way. This was a sign post for a new direction in your life. You won't see it yet but in time you'll understand what happened. A death like this tends to change people. Make it work for you and not against. 

If religion and faith in God is so important then it is time to embrace it not push it way. Go to church and talk to your pastor. Have you had grief counseling? Sounds like you need it.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Though in the big country house there was one plus-side to this. If you ever needed to find the cat, all you had to do was open the fridge and he would be immediatily standing next to you .




 Okay, you managed to get a chuckle out of me with this. Unless Fruity is asleep in another room, she isn't evene that bad. She seems to spend most of her time sitting/sleeping on the the kitchen bar.


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> Okay, you managed to get a chuckle out of me with this. Unless Fruity is asleep in another room, she isn't evene that bad. She seems to spend most of her time sitting/sleeping on the the kitchen bar.




Heh, well cats tend to be quite amusing. Another is my mom's new cat. I think she knows that my mom hates it when she's on the kitchen table. Mom always chases her down, but it seems like she's trying to make her mad on purpose 'cause everytime mom turn her back she just climbs back to the table. To be fair, it seems like a good place to lie down. The sun shines on it almost all day .


----------



## Paranthropus

Aeson said:


> Of course it was in jest.
> 
> I know this is a rough time for you. I'm hoping to make you laugh even if for just a moment. Don't be angry at God or your father. It's not either's fault. Time heals all wounds or so they say. Try to look at this in a positive way. This was a sign post for a new direction in your life. You won't see it yet but in time you'll understand what happened. A death like this tends to change people. Make it work for you and not against.
> 
> If religion and faith in God is so important then it is time to embrace it not push it way. Go to church and talk to your pastor. Have you had grief counseling? Sounds like you need it.



Thanks for the support Aeson. It really means a lot, especially coming from you. You've been through a lot yourself and deserve better and in my time of need here you are, cheering me on to move past this. 

Thing is I knew he wasn't coming home from Albuquerque. And when he called home the two or three times he did, I never picked up the phone to tell him that I missed him or that I loved him. 

When my sister came over to tell me and my mom that he was gone, I wasn't shocked, instead I threw a greedy fit. The first words out of my moth were, "Sh*t, just great. I'll never be going to another GenCon." Gaming has always been a refuge for me from the drama of my family. We've been through a lot. Most of it was my dads fault, but he was ours, dammit! 

I've been nothing more than a wreck lately though, and thankfully Mandy is in my life. If I didn't have her comforting arms, to be near her, to be able to hold her, I most likely would have put a hole in my bedroom wall by now.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Heh, well cats tend to be quite amusing. Another is my mom's new cat. I think she knows that my mom hates it when she's on the kitchen table. Mom always chases her down, but it seems like she's trying to make her mad on purpose 'cause everytime mom turn her back she just climbs back to the table. To be fair, it seems like a good place to lie down. The sun shines on it almost all day .




Fruity can be that way sometimes too. My mom will put some kibble on a paper plate, put it in the other room and close the pocket door to get her morning solace. Otherwise Fruity jumps up on the kitchen table and annoys my mom to no end, laying on the paper, demanding some love and attention then when she is full on it will attempt to strike out by either biting or scratching (she still has her back paws). My mom got wiser to this and now does what she does to avoid the cats wrath.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Drinks a cup of OJ*

100% Orange Juice my ass...  Artificial Flavor is not native to oranges.


----------



## Aeson

Paranthropus said:


> Thanks for the support Aeson. It really means a lot, especially coming from you. You've been through a lot yourself and deserve better and in my time of need here you are, cheering me on to move past this.
> 
> Thing is I knew he wasn't coming home from Albuquerque. And when he called home the two or three times he did, I never picked up the phone to tell him that I missed him or that I loved him.
> 
> When my sister came over to tell me and my mom that he was gone, I wasn't shocked, instead I threw a greedy fit. The first words out of my moth were, "Sh*t, just great. I'll never be going to another GenCon." Gaming has always been a refuge for me from the drama of my family. We've been through a lot. Most of it was my dads fault, but he was ours, dammit!
> 
> I've been nothing more than a wreck lately though, and thankfully Mandy is in my life. If I didn't have her comforting arms, to be near her, to be able to hold her, I most likely would have put a hole in my bedroom wall by now.




Well being the supportive one seems to be my lot in life. It's what I do. The world may be falling down around me but I try to hold it all up. 

I remember your post about it and mentioning that you couldn't go to GenCon. It surprised me that you would think of that at a time like that. 

Many of us never get a chance to say good bye or that we love someone before the pass on. It's something you may regret. I hope you can move on past it one day.

It is good you have someone there. I do worry that the grief of your loss may have made your feelings stronger. It wasn't long after that you announced your engagement. I would caution that you make sure you made the right choice. You don't have to set a date until you're certain you're ready for it.


----------



## Paranthropus

BTW gys, my computer is continually causing problems for me. The last thin I did was replace the video card, but my computer screen did some buzzing flickering stuff a couple of days ago, but I gues it wass because I had too many processes running, because I haven't had the problem since. Still I need a new computer. This PC is 7 years old. I'm lucky its held out this long, but no computer lasts forever.

Looking into my options I might like a laptop, but it needs to be up to standards to be able to play newer pc games and be good enough to last me at least 5 years. I'm thinking PC, but leaning towards a laptop for the sake of portability. Can you guys reccomend me a computer/laptop based on my needs? 

I'm going to want to be able to play a lot of video games so I guess processing power, memory and graphics are most important. Some games I'm looking into are Spore, Call of Duty, AoE3, Civ IV, etc.


----------



## Paranthropus

Aeson said:


> It is good you have someone there. I do worry that the grief of your loss may have made your feelings stronger. It wasn't long after that you announced your engagement. I would caution that you make sure you made the right choice. You don't have to set a date until you're certain you're ready for it.



I am fully aware of that and because of it, we haven't.


----------



## Paranthropus

Relique du Madde said:


> *Drinks a cup of OJ*
> 
> 100% Orange Juice my ass...  Artificial Flavor is not native to oranges.




Whats up RdM?

Watch out for the sodium content in that OJ.


----------



## Aeson

There aren't too many gaming laptops. The games are too graphics intense. I think you can find some. Start with Alienware. If money is an issue then you'll want to stick with a desktop. I would avoid Cyberpower. I bought my last computer from them and it isn't living up to my expectations.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

The_Warlock said:


> Like Black Holes, but with less gravitic shear and time dilation.



Gravitic shear maybe, but time dilation? Days seem to go on endlessly when I am having a serious cold. I can't get anything done, and nothing ever happens...


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> Spore, Civ IV




Well these two at least don't put a big strain on 'puter. My laptop which is about 5 years old can tackle them with low graphics pretty well. At least here, one can get a decent, up to task gaming laptop at pretty reasonable price. Might not run the "absolutely horrendous requirements" games, but are good for basic gaming.


----------



## Aeson

Paranthropus said:


> I am fully aware of that and because of it, we haven't.




I hope you didn't take that the wrong way. I just wanted to make sure you were certain it's the real deal. Know what I mean? I'm your friend and I'm looking out for you.


----------



## Paranthropus

Aeson said:


> There aren't too many gaming laptops. The games are too graphics intense. I think you can find some. Start with Alienware. If money is an issue then you'll want to stick with a desktop. I would avoid Cyberpower. I bought my last computer from them and it isn't living up to my expectations.




I've heard of nothing but praise for Alienware. I know they are damn good (I had a subscription to PC World for 3 years and just got the last issue, letting it lapse), however I know they are damn expensive. I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to afford an Alienware laptop and a new 56" inch HDTV.


----------



## Paranthropus

Aeson said:


> I hope you didn't take that the wrong way. I just wanted to make sure you were certain it's the real deal. Know what I mean? I'm your friend and I'm looking out for you.




Not in the least. I appreciate your earnestness and honesty.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Well these two at least don't put a big strain on 'puter. My laptop which is about 5 years old can tackle them with low graphics pretty well. At least here, one can get a decent, up to task gaming laptop at pretty reasonable price. Might not run the "absolutely horrendous requirements" games, but are good for basic gaming.




Well thats good to know, but what about a year from now? Sims 3 may require a bit more of kick in the way of requirements.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Paranthropus said:


> I didn't abandon anyone. I know you mean ithis in jest but I just don't feel it.
> 
> To be honest it feels to me like GOD abandoned me, my mother, my sister and my godson/nephew. He took my father right from us. He was supposed to retire at 61 (2 years away) and then wed truly be a family; travel, have fun, revel in each others company. Now that is never going to happen. I am extrememly mad and violently angry. My dad started working at a very young age and never stopped. It wasn't fair for him to be taken from us before getting to enjoy life. Religion and god have always been a center point for me, but it is going to be a very long time until I put any more trust back in it, if ever.




Oh, that sucks. One thing I am happy about is that my uncle - even if he died to early - didn't seem to have delayed things he wanted to do. He worked, yes, but he also found time to go on vacations and travel, going wandering, skiing, and other hobbies he had. It's something I want to do, too - I don't want to be defined by my work alone (that part I got already), and ever feel regret I missed something out because I waited too long (that part I think still needs some work).


----------



## Paranthropus

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Oh, that sucks. One thing I am happy about is that my uncle - even if he died to early - didn't seem to have delayed things he wanted to do. He worked, yes, but he also found time to go on vacations and travel, going wandering, skiing, and other hobbies he had. It's something I want to do, too - I don't want to be defined by my work alone (that part I got already), and ever feel regret I missed something out because I waited too long (that part I think still needs some work).




Well, its not like we never went on vacation. We did go to SanFrancisco in late summer of '06 we were supposed to go to Houston last year. Our problem was that I think my dad only got 4 weeks paid vacation and he last yearused most of it to do work around the house. Tell me that doesn't suck. But that was my dad. He liked to use his hands; he rather be in the company of wood and work then spend time with the rest of us.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Paranthropus said:
			
		

> This PC is 7 years old. I'm lucky its held out this long, but no computer lasts forever.





7 years old?!?!  Damn That's older then my last computer was when it finally died.



Paranthropus said:


> Whats up RdM?




Nothing much beyond slowly starting to get a cold.


----------



## Aeson

Paranthropus said:


> I've heard of nothing but praise for Alienware. I know they are damn good (I had a subscription to PC World for 3 years and just got the last issue, letting it lapse), however I know they are damn expensive. I'm afraid I'm not going to be able to afford an Alienware laptop and a new 56" inch HDTV.



Get your priorities straight. 


Paranthropus said:


> Not in the least. I appreciate your earnestness and honesty.



I'm glad.
That's me. Honest Earnest .


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> Well thats good to know, but what about a year from now? Sims 3 may require a bit more of kick in the way of requirements.




Dunno. If you burn money quite heftily on the laptop you might get one that holds up to 2-4 years of game requirements of those "better" games. But if you seriously want a gaming machine go with PC or then even a console for gaming and a cheap laptop for working.


----------



## Paranthropus

Aeson said:


> Get your priorities straight.



Thing is, my mom is controlling my inheritance money (from my grandmother) to the point that she won't let me touch it after until I decide on an HDTV for purchase. With what BR has told me, I know that I shouldn't buy anthing less than a 56" due to the fact that it won't be true HD otherwise.

Whatever is left over goes into a new computer, regardless of whether its a PC or laptop.


----------



## Paranthropus

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing much beyond slowly starting to get a cold.




I'm probably in the middle of one myself. Today and yesterday I was on the toilet after my morning coffee 3 (!) times at least. That usually happens only when I have a cold.


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> Thing is, my mom is controlling my inheritance money (from my grandmother) to the point that she won't let me touch it after until I decide on an HDTV for purchase. With what BR has told me, I know that I shouldn't buy anthing less than a 56" due to the fact that it won't be true HD otherwise.




But do you really need a true HD? HD-Ready is holds to the task too. What I meant was that in smaller sizes you actually should get HD-Ready instead of True-HD since they have no difference in quality.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Dunno. If you burn money quite heftily on the laptop




Do you mean by installing upgrades?



Blackrat said:


> But if you seriously want a gaming machine go with PC or then even a console for gaming and a cheap laptop for working.



Thats good to know.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> But do you really need a true HD? HD-Ready is holds to the task too.



Whats the difference? I really do want to truly enjoy my blu-ray experience.


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> Do you mean by installing upgrades?




No, just buying one that costs a hell to start with . That way it should be up to par for a few years.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> No, just buying one that costs a hell to start with . That way it should be up to par for a few years.




Ah.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Paranthropus said:


> I'm probably in the middle of one myself..<SNIP>



I chalk it up to the change in seasons.  I hope I don't get a full blown cold yet since if and when I do, I'll basically be sick for one entire month (partially because I tend to get ear infections after becoming sick in the fall/winter).


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> Whats the difference? I really do want to truly enjoy my blu-ray experience.




Well the difference really comes to play only if you quite definetly want a big big big screen. If you can do with under 56" the only difference is cost . So if you can for example go with 42" screen, whic I think is quite big already, you'll do yourself a favor by choosing the cheaper HD-ready.


----------



## Paranthropus

Blackrat said:


> Well the difference really comes to play only if you quite definetly want a big big big screen. If you can do with under 56" the only difference is cost . So if you can for example go with 42" screen, whic I think is quite big already, you'll do yourself a favor by choosing the cheaper HD-ready.



 Is HD-Ready the same as true HD, or will the smaller tv need a converter box?


----------



## Paranthropus

Relique du Madde said:


> I chalk it up to the change in seasons.




Problem with Arizona, is that it is still hot enought to be considered summer. We go from Summer to Winter, practically skipping over Fall. 

Thats how drastic the weather change is here.


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> Is HD-Ready the same as true HD?




No. There is technically two HDTV settings. The True-HD which has higher resolution and HD-Ready which has a bit lower resolution. And I stress the word "bit". It's really not noticeable untill the screen is seriously big.

So in smaller sizes it's really only a scam to try and sell equavalent eguipment at higher price. So trust me, unless you really really want a colossal screen, the HD-Ready is as good.


----------



## Blackrat

Paranthropus said:


> or will the smaller tv need a converter box?




No it won't. The only difference (aside small resolution resolution-difference) is the cost as I said.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Paranthropus said:


> Probklem with Arizona, is that it is still hot enought to be considered summer. We go from Summer to Winter, practically skipping over Fall.
> 
> Thats how drastic the weather change is here.




That sucks.  Over here it's sort of strange since the nights get colder way before it starts to cool down during the day time (usually in late September or October).


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Paranthropus said:


> Well thats good to know, but what about a year from now? Sims 3 may require a bit more of kick in the way of requirements.



In computers it never hurts to wait some time to get a new one - until it hurts to not have a new computer. If you get what I mean - if you wait, you'll get a better one for the same price.

Notebooks are bad because they are hard to upgrade, and they often come with suboptimal hardware - weak graphic cards, slow hard drive, stuff like that. 
It's usually easier to upgrade desktop PCs - you can do it all by yourself, usually. But it appears as if new standards for sockets, RAM and so on are established every few years, so often you still end up buying a new computer instead of upgrading - unless you upgrade early.


----------



## Paranthropus

Well I'm headed off to bed. I'l try to check back in at least once a month, or if I'm up to it, twice a month.


----------



## Blackrat

Night Rev.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

One out, one in.

Morning Hive!

I've got my parents coming up to see my tonight for dinner - should be nice to have a chat with them.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

BTW, has anyone else noticed that the Facebook D&D Tiny Adventures app has had an update? Male and female versions of each character class, and some "rewards" the more you play it. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey T. I think I'll go see my parents in the weekend. Mom promised to make pizza. She makes darn good pizza.

*Where's that drool smiley when you need it...*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique Hunter said:


> Heya hive. Long time no see.



Hi!


> My girlfriend dumped me on Saturday, so its back to being Mr. Lonely Hearts.



That's bad. I'd say it's her loss.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Mustrum - I left a comment on your blog entry from yesterday and I hope you and your family are doing OK.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tallarn said:


> Morning Mustrum - I left a comment on your blog entry from yesterday and I hope you and your family are doing OK.




Thanks. It's as good as it can be, I think. My parents will go visiting my uncles wife today ("replacing" his sister and her husband), and providing support (organization and emotional). The date for the burial is set, and we now have to organize how to get the family over there. (Hotels? Renting a bus?) I am out of the loop for most of this, though, and doing my usual business.


----------



## Aeson

I'm enjoying having Netflix. I'm getting to see some movies I wouldn't think of buying or going out to rent.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> I'm enjoying having Netflix. I'm getting to see some movies I wouldn't think of buying or going out to rent.




We use LOVEFiLM | DVDs, Blu-ray and Games rental at home. I also find these companies are an excellent way of seeing TV series that you missed but wanted to see - in our case, 24 and Deadwood.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> We use LOVEFiLM | DVDs, Blu-ray and Games rental at home. I also find these companies are an excellent way of seeing TV series that you missed but wanted to see - in our case, 24 and Deadwood.




I wanted to get into one that had movies and games. There is one in the states but I would have to sign up to even explore their site and to see what they have. I didn't like that. Rent Games and Movies Online - XBOX 360,Playstation 3,Wii,DVD,HDDVD,BluRay,XBOX,PS3,PS2,PS1,GameCube - GNFGAMES.com

I agree on the series thing also. I have Eureka and Weeds on my queue. 

I like also that if you hear about a movie or talk about it with someone then with a few clicks you can have it sent to you.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ta-dah! A change of avatar!

What do people think?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Ta-dah! A change of avatar!
> 
> What do people think?









*Jumps through the window!*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> *Jumps through the window!*




Oh, you're such a drama-rat!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> *Jumps through the window!*






Tallarn said:


> Oh, you're such a drama-rat!




Apparently, the Face of Bo also works as Face of Boo for Blackrat! 


And I love that CircvsMaximvs smiley. It should be among the EN World smileys, too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The Face of Boe was my favourite character in Dr Who recently, and in fact I have a picture of me with him.

I'm on the right. My friend Sean (who is playing Theron in the KotS game) is on the left.


----------



## Ginnel

*I'm back*

Here's an update i've been missing a few days because of warhammer online ack I know it will drag me into an antisocial world of neverending slaughter but I'll see what I can do about that.

Anywho I ran my 2nd session of the 4th ed one shot I mentioned before and ran it totally by the seat of my pants, only preplanning was I was running it in a prime world I'd "created" before and I knew there were some draconians/lizardmen about.

Scrap - stupid goblin extra tough strong warrior
Halbred - metal cylinder with occasional extremeties emerging like blades and a claw on a chain
Schnee - Necromantic Goblin
The Karcus - a wild human of great strength, very much a savage tarzanish
Grubrott - a blue with brain exploding powers
Meep - a koboldic were-weasel
NakNak - Goblin shaman a last min addition for a players girlfriend

Anywho the session went fine with lots of roleplay and action, I decided after the first session not to use squares and a board, and it got the  player who is skeptical of 4th edition more involved than I've seen him in a 4th ed game yet (even though he runs 3rd with squares on a map during complex fights) there were smiles and inputs ago-go.

A really good addition which I made clear to everyone was as well as power cards I wrote an extra card for people which basically went. Schnee the Necromancer, you are a vile necromancer capable of manipulating dead flesh and bones with magical powers and rituals if you want to do anything along these lines blag the DM.
Meep the Werekobold, you are nimble and quick an expert climber in your lycanthrope form and more than competent with the set of Thieves Tools you carry on your person when in kobold form, anything you want to do along these lines blag the DM.

Everyone got one of these according to how they presented the character to me and how they wanted it to play, it took the characters minds away from just using powers all the time and really added to the roleplay and theme of the characters and if I ever run a campaign I will be making it abundently clear that I want improvisation of the same order.

Examples, the necromancer got extremely inventive creating zombie eyes and looking through them, making a bone throne which moved with skeletal legs same speed as a horse, the blue was randomly melting groups of animals wherever he found them which the necromancer animated and the carcass announced several death defying leaps onto enemies which I allowed him to make a charge with an at will attack from a height. 

Anyway now the players are comfortable with the roleplay of the characters and improv I think I'll introduce a square grid for next week for a big staged battle.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> A really good addition which I made clear to everyone was as well as power cards I wrote an extra card for people which basically went. Schnee the Necromancer, you are a vile necromancer capable of manipulating dead flesh and bones with magical powers and rituals if you want to do anything along these lines blag the DM.
> Meep the Werekobold, you are nimble and quick an expert climber in your lycanthrope form and more than competent with the set of Thieves Tools you carry on your person when in kobold form, anything you want to do along these lines blag the DM.
> 
> Everyone got one of these according to how they presented the character to me and how they wanted it to play, it took the characters minds away from just using powers all the time and really added to the roleplay and theme of the characters and if I ever run a campaign I will be making it abundently clear that I want improvisation of the same order.




That's a brilliant idea! I really like that - I should do something similar for my D&D game, I think. I have a few players whom I think are still a bit intimidated by the system and could do with some help in branching out and trying cool stuff.

Kudos to you for thinking of doing that - it sounds like an excellent game.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Ta-dah! A change of avatar!
> 
> What do people think?




Wtf is that?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Wtf is that?




Watch Doctor Who first, ask questions later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Watch Doctor Who first, ask questions later.




But inquiring minds want need to know.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> But inquiring minds want need to know.




It is a character from Doctor Who. A creature million (or billion) of years old. 
For details (including spoilers or at least an interesting theory about his background): Face of Boe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aeson

I'm still trying to set up dual monitors. I noticed something in the troubleshooting feature. It said dual monitor works with PCI and AGP only. It didn't mention PCI Express. Do you think that could be an issue?

Edit: Also Windows says the second card is working but it does show anything when plugged in. I wonder if something is turned off in BIOS.


----------



## Aeson

I think it may be the PCI Express cards. I have it working on my other computer with an AGP card. This is not the computer I wanted to use it on though. 

If I ever need to work from home it will make my job much much easier. I'm just worried now I won't get as much use out of it as I hoped to.


----------



## Paradygmatic

Good luck with the computer problem, Aeson.

Oh, btw, y'all should check out this AWESOME thread I started: Heroic Heritages

Wonder if I could have one dedicated to exploding heads or sheep.  Bwahaha!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Gah. It's 2 am ad I'm not in bed. Stoopid book.

Well, I don't have to get up early tomorrow, but still.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Right now I'm debating on if I should start a Hero's Death Pool this season...  The problem is that because of how this season started I don't think there would be any major  bonus to doing a death pool since I have a feeling that the writers are not going to put any major characters on the chopping block and I think this season to revolve around Sylar and Noah  killing escaped or random character X. 

In the long term it would not as fun as last season was since we all know a permanent death in Heroes isn't a guaranteed unless the character is unpopular, a bit-role, a bad guy, or not one of the main "6" characters (Hiro, Slyar, Noah, Clair, Nathan, Peter).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Right now I'm debating on if I should start a Hero's Death Pool this season...  The problem is that because of how this season started I don't think there would be any major  bonus to doing a death pool since I have a feeling that the writers are not going to put any major characters on the chopping block and I think this season to revolve around Sylar and Noah  killing escaped or random character X.
> 
> In the long term it would not as fun as last season was since we all know a permanent death in Heroes isn't a guaranteed unless the character is unpopular, a bit-role, a bad guy, or not one of the main "6" characters (Hiro, Slyar, Noah, Clair, Nathan, Peter).




Gah! Please no Heroes spoilers! Season 3 hasn't started over here yet (although it's due very soon).

Oh, and Morning Hive!


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> Gah! Please no Heroes spoilers! Season 3 hasn't started over here yet (although it's due very soon).
> 
> Oh, and Morning Hive!




The season just started here. He has no precog powers to know what's going to happen. He may be going by spoilers heard elsewhere.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Right now I'm debating on if I should start a Hero's Death Pool this season...  The problem is that because of how this season started I don't think there would be any major  bonus to doing a death pool since I have a feeling that the writers are not going to put any major characters on the chopping block and I think this season to revolve around Sylar and Noah  killing escaped or random character X.
> 
> In the long term it would not as fun as last season was since we all know a permanent death in Heroes isn't a guaranteed unless the character is unpopular, a bit-role, a bad guy, or not one of the main "6" characters (Hiro, Slyar, Noah, Clair, Nathan, Peter).




Given that two of those characters are effectively 'unkillable' anyway, permanent death is even more unlikely! Although there was that bit about "cutting off the head" as a final solution.

Personally, I thought Hiro's solution to the Adam problem is a bit shortsighted - it won't take Adam long to get out of that, and once he does he'll be even more annoyed!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Aeson said:


> The season just started here. He has no precog powers to know what's going to happen. He may be going by spoilers heard elsewhere.



You guys are still faster as we UKers... so spoilers are still spoilers! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> You guys are still faster as we UKers... so spoilers are still spoilers!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




You get Dr. Who, Torchwood and BSg before we do. I don't want to hear it.


----------



## Blackrat

The head is still here!!!
*Jumps through the window again*





*Clampers back in*
Okay, okay. I'm good. I think I've gotten used to it now. Haven't seen those episodes of Dr. yet. I'm currently at _The Invisible Enemy_ . So it's going to take some time to get there.


----------



## Blackrat

Ow, I must've dislocated a rib: Hägar The Horrible


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Gah! Please no Heroes spoilers! Season 3 hasn't started over here yet (although it's due very soon).
> 
> Oh, and Morning Hive!






Aeson said:


> The season just started here. He has no precog powers to know what's going to happen. He may be going by spoilers heard elsewhere.




My guess really came from watching the last 5 minutes of the season 3 opener (and knowledge from prior seasons which had a limited number of main/reoccurring characters who actually killed others).  Also, since everyone thinks Noah and Sylar are bad ass characters it's only natural that the writers continue this belief by making them do most of the killing (that is of characters which actually matter plot wise).  Though technically both their killing sprees paled in comparison to one of three characters which I wanted dead last season.


----------



## Aeson

Well the "Heroes" can't kill then they may be less hero like.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Well the "Heroes" can't kill then they may be less hero like.




Which is why this season is called "Villains."


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> *Clampers back in*
> Okay, okay. I'm good. I think I've gotten used to it now. Haven't seen those episodes of Dr. yet. I'm currently at _The Invisible Enemy_ . So it's going to take some time to get there.




All I can say is The Face of Boe has some really important information to give to the Doctor, and when he does it's going to make you want to scream at the TV.

When you work out what it _means_, you're going to be even more excited. 

Mustrum - do you agree? Face of Boe - one of the best bits of the New Who?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Which is why this season is called "Villains."




Which is why it will be full of Sylar, which is why it will be full of fun.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Which is why it will be full of Sylar, which is why it will be full of fun.



For some reason, because of all that Heroes/Who talk, can anybody imagine what would happen if Captain Jack Harkness would stumble into Heroes!? 

But soon Heroes 3 starts - I actually like Sylar as a character, even if he was annoying in series 2. If they do something interesting with him... 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> For some reason, because of all that Heroes/Who talk, can anybody imagine what would happen if Captain Jack Harkness would stumble into Heroes!?




I think he'd have a lot of fun, frankly! Although the company would be after him immediately - I reckon Noah would be fascinated to find out that he _became_ like this after an event, rather than being born with it.

I'm sure there is fanfiction on this - there is on everything else!


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> All I can say is The Face of Boe has some really important information to give to the Doctor, and when he does it's going to make you want to scream at the TV.
> 
> When you work out what it _means_, you're going to be even more excited.
> 
> Mustrum - do you agree? Face of Boe - one of the best bits of the New Who?




There wasn't enough screen time to make an assessment.


----------



## Aeson

Lord Tirian said:


> For some reason, because of all that Heroes/Who talk, can anybody imagine what would happen if Captain Jack Harkness would stumble into Heroes!?
> 
> But soon Heroes 3 starts - I actually like Sylar as a character, even if he was annoying in series 2. If they do something interesting with him...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I read a character on Knight Rider will dress as Captain Jack at a Halloween party. That's funny.


----------



## Aeson

I was about to go to bed when I found out my mom has been in the hospital all night. My dad is getting ready to go pick her up. He rushed her there thinking she might be having a heart attack but they didn't find anything. Now I'm dead tired from working all night and I'm worried about my mom.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> I was about to go to bed when I found out my mom has been in the hospital all night. My dad is getting ready to go pick her up. He rushed her there thinking she might be having a heart attack but they didn't find anything. Now I'm dead tired from working all night and I'm worried about my mom.




I'm sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed she's OK.

In some ways, knowing that it's NOT a heart attack is at least a good thing.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed she's OK.
> 
> In some ways, knowing that it's NOT a heart attack is at least a good thing.




Thanks. It is a good thing but it's also a sign all the stress is getting to her. She never takes time to herself or to rest. She's always on the go, working or helping someone.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I was about to go to bed when I found out my mom has been in the hospital all night. My dad is getting ready to go pick her up. He rushed her there thinking she might be having a heart attack but they didn't find anything. Now I'm dead tired from working all night and I'm worried about my mom.




Let's hope it's nothing too bad, and I'll join Tallarn in the finger-crossing.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> Thanks. It is a good thing but it's also a sign all the stress is getting to her. She never takes time to herself or to rest. She's always on the go, working or helping someone.




I wonder if it's Chronic Fatigue Syndrome? That's exactly the sort of thing that got my partner into trouble.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive! Tomorrow my second D&D Tiny Adventures character shall reach 11th level and retire - I SWEAR IT!


----------



## Blackrat

Darnit. Two miniature wolves have taken over my apartment...


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, have they paid their portion of the rent? 

If not, feel free to evict them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Darnit. Two miniature wolves have taken over my apartment...




And you didn't get pictures?


----------



## Relique Hunter

Blackrat said:


> Darnit. Two miniature wolves have taken over my apartment...




I take it you are referring to the two little kittens you just got.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oh pish posh, you've gone and ruined hours worth of misinterpretation.

Hmph!


----------



## WhatGravitas

I really want to plug my own stuff right now.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> I wonder if it's Chronic Fatigue Syndrome? That's exactly the sort of thing that got my partner into trouble.




She's too ornery for something like that. 

All the tests came back ok. I'm just hoping she can get some rest now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lord Tirian said:


> I really want to plug my own stuff right now.
> 
> Cheers, LT.




What did you use to make them?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique Hunter said:


> I take it you are referring to the two little kittens you just got.




No, we're just getting them in few weeks.


----------



## Blackrat

To explain. Girlfriend promised to take care of her friend's dogs for a night. So, now two of these have invaded my living room: German Spitz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Damned mini-sized wolves. They are constantly trying to get me to pet them...


----------



## Paradygmatic

Blackrat said:


> Damned mini-sized wolves. They are constantly trying to get me to pet them...




It's better than them trying to bite you though, right?


----------



## Blackrat

Paradygmatic said:


> It's better than them trying to bite you though, right?




Well the first thing I did was make a deal with them. They don't eat my shoes, I don't eat their food. They don't bite me, I don't bite them. Seemed to work, and we were able to coexist for the night.


----------



## Paradygmatic

I would LOVE to see you and the dogs chasing each other around the house trying to bite each other.


----------



## Whitemouse

Paradygmatic said:


> I would LOVE to see you and the dogs chasing each other around the house trying to bite each other.




That would be hilarious. 

Be sure to let us now if you set up a live feed Blackrat.


----------



## Whitemouse

So how is everyone in the hive tonight. 

I woke up from sleeping a short while ago because of a bad nightmare and couldn't go back to sleep. I thought some mindless hiving would help to numb my brain so that I could go back to sleep.


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> That would be hilarious.
> 
> Be sure to let us now if you set up a live feed Blackrat.




Well, lucky for me, they'll be gone when I get home from work. It's not that I don't like dogs, I just don't really like dogs.

Though to be fair, IF the woman could by some freak accident get me agree to get a dog, it would have to be like these two.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> So how is everyone in the hive tonight.
> 
> I woke up from sleeping a short while ago because of a bad nightmare and couldn't go back to sleep. I thought some mindless hiving would help to numb my brain so that I could go back to sleep.




Are you calling us mindless?


----------



## Whitemouse

Aeson said:


> Are you calling us mindless?




No, I'm calling the activity of hiving mindless. Meaning that one does not need to be [fully] awake to participate.


----------



## Aeson

Whitemouse said:


> No, I'm calling the activity of hiving mindless. Meaning that one does not need to be [fully] awake to participate.




That's good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Whitemouse said:


> So how is everyone in the hive tonight.




Sick and trying to finish a final project :<


----------



## Whitemouse

Relique du Madde said:


> Sick




Wahtever it is, its nationwide. I've been feeling pretty sluggish for the past couple of days myself.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning Hive!

So last night I got my costume for the show I'm in next week. It's pretty funny - I am a Roman Soldier! I have a big red cloak and everything.


----------



## Whitemouse

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> So last night I got my costume for the show I'm in next week. It's pretty funny - I am a Roman Soldier! I have a big red cloak and everything.




The last role I did was Queen Gertrude (Hamlet) in High School. It has been a very long time since I've been on stage.


----------



## Aeson

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> So last night I got my costume for the show I'm in next week. It's pretty funny - I am a Roman Soldier! I have a big red cloak and everything.



You must post pics of you in costume.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> So last night I got my costume for the show I'm in next week. It's pretty funny - I am a Roman Soldier! I have a big red cloak and everything.




I hope you don't go commando..


----------



## Whitemouse

Relique du Madde said:


> I hope you don't go commando..




Oh gods, I'm getting flashbacks of that horrid movie.


----------



## Blackrat

Whitemouse said:


> Oh gods, I'm getting flashbacks of that horrid movie.




What movie ?


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> What movie ?




Commando (1985), an Arnold Schwarzenegger flick.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh that movie . Yeah, it was quite horrible. But not nearly as horrible as Twins or Junior


----------



## Whitemouse

Blackrat said:


> But not nearly as horrible as Twins



I found it tolerable. I wouldn't watch it again, but my dad treasures his VHS copy of the movie.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

When I have pics of me in costume, I will post them. Hopefully I can borrow my partners phone or something to take some pictures.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I hope you don't go commando..




Ah, no, I won't be doing that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Ah, no, I won't be doing that.




Good, cuz that would be akward.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Good, cuz that would be akward.




Why?


----------



## Whitemouse

Well hive I'm now tired enough to go back to sleep, so...until later.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

relique du madde said:


> good, cuz that would be *potentially very unpleasant for all concerned*.




fify.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morning, hive!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Morning, hive!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




Oh it's not morning anymore even out there . Congratulations on getting to the 3k post mark


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Oh it's not morning anymore even out there . Congratulations on getting to the 3k post mark




Yes it is - still 20 mins to go until noon here. So it's still morning - technically.

The fact that I'm 20 mins away from lunch is neither here nor there.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> Oh it's not morning anymore even out there . Congratulations on getting to the 3k post mark



Oy! Never noticed that - but I don't care for post counts, usually.


Tallarn said:


> The fact that I'm 20 mins away from lunch is neither here nor there.



You make lunch at 12?

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.  Just zoning

Have not slept correctly in a looooong time.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Oy! Never noticed that - but I don't care for post counts, usually.
> You make lunch at 12?




Yup - I is huuuuuungry.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Yup - I is huuuuuungry.



Must be the age, after these billion of years! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Lord Tirian said:


> Must be the age, after these billion of years!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I is less hungry now. Yum, food good.

I should go do some work, really.


----------



## The_Warlock

Wow, I must be getting old...Roman Soldier + Commando immediately made me think of Hooper.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Oh yeah, working...Friday afternoons are bad for working.


----------



## The_Warlock

It's a rainy Friday here...so I brought Hot Chocolate for the office. 

It was actually brought up in my annual eval about how well I do my job (which, incidentally, has nothing directly to do with hot chocolate, or beverages of any kind, in any way, shape or form).


----------



## Paradygmatic

Sadly for me, here, it's still morning.  10.23.  Got a LONG way to go.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Bye Hive, have a good weekend!


----------



## megamania

I'm back and grumpy.  What a freeeeeeeeeakin' day it has been and its less than half over.


----------



## megamania

appears everyone is off and away.  Weekends are never good for the Hive.  Does most everyone here post from work?!?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I was about to go to bed when I found out my mom has been in the hospital all night. My dad is getting ready to go pick her up. He rushed her there thinking she might be having a heart attack but they didn't find anything. Now I'm dead tired from working all night and I'm worried about my mom.




I hope everything is ok.  Let us know.


----------



## megamania

Whitemouse said:


> No, I'm calling the activity of hiving mindless. Meaning that one does not need to be [fully] awake to participate.




hermmm ,,,, wha...???  I don't understand...... yaaaaawn....


----------



## megamania

Time to go to work......


----------



## Whitemouse

megamania said:


> appears everyone is off and away.  Weekends are never good for the Hive.  Does most everyone here post from work?!?




I work from home, mostly. I ocasionally have to go out of town for 'staff' meetings.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I post at home and at school.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> appears everyone is off and away.  Weekends are never good for the Hive.  Does most everyone here post from work?!?



I only post from home, never from university. But on weekends I'm doing larger stuff (painting minis, actually studying , reading), whereas during the week, I just keep the PC on while surfing and doing productive stuff (sort of studying).

Cheers, LT.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> appears everyone is off and away.  Weekends are never good for the Hive.  Does most everyone here post from work?!?



I mostly post from work, when I post.  It was different when I was going to school, I was around on the weekends, but nobody else was.  Now I spend 8 hours a day in front of the computer at work, on the weekends I tend to do something else just to stop my head from exploding.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Why?



Because you NEVER go commando in another man's fatigues!


----------



## Wereserpent

You can't comprehend Galeros' attack!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> She's too ornery for something like that.
> 
> All the tests came back ok. I'm just hoping she can get some rest now.



Keep us posted.  Good thoughts for you and yours.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> You can't comprehend Galeros' attack!




Galeros suddenly appears and eats all the food in the Hive, repeat every 1,000 posts.  What is there to comprehend?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Galeros suddenly appears and eats all the food in the Hive, repeat every 1,000 posts.  What is there to comprehend?




I feel g...o...o...d.


----------



## Whitemouse

Galeros said:


> I feel f...o...o...d.




FIFY.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I feel g...o...o...d.



I knew that you would.


----------



## Wereserpent

Whitemouse said:


> FIFY.




It hurts, it hurts, go b...a...c...k.


----------



## Wereserpent

Friends...I am h.a.p.p.y.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Galeros said:


> Friends...I am h.a.p.p.y.



Just... don't eat the h.i.v.e. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I feel g...o...o...d.






Galeros said:


> It hurts, it hurts, go b...a...c...k.






Galeros said:


> Friends...I am h.a.p.p.y.





Sometimes I wonder if Galeros is actually actually the HIVES resident Turing Test Bot.


----------



## The_Warlock

I tend to post at work, or when I'm catching up on email or gaming stuff on the computer at home. But mostly work.


As for Galeros. I think he's just a grown up pac-man clone running rampant through the internet.


----------



## Cat Moon

Hi hive. Long time no see. Been super busy with work and school. 

Thankfully I've got the next two days off, and its a huge relief.


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings and Felicitations.

Tomorrow is Old School Game Day - As I continue a daffy adventure into X2 Chateau D'Amberville using the old BECMI D&D rules. 

And speak in a baaaaad Fronch Occent.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Greetings and Felicitations.
> 
> Tomorrow is Old School Game Day - As I continue a daffy adventure into X2 Chateau D'Amberville using the old BECMI D&D rules.
> 
> And speak in a baaaaad Fronch Occent.




Warlock!  Glad to see you're still with the hive.

Face to face game? I don't even have time to game anymore, much less look at any gaming books.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Warlock!  Glad to see you're still with the hive.
> 
> Face to face game? I don't even have time to game anymore, much less look at any gaming books.




Yup, true tabletop. I have a finished basement with a pair of 3 x 6 tables and my bookshelf bending collection of RPG stuff. Six of the guys are coming over about 10am, we'll eat tasty bad for you food (I'm thinking of just making bacon) and consume larger amounts of caffeine, and play until we can't laugh anymore.

X2 is just extremely messed up, railroady, so bad the universe inverts and becomes good, kinda module.

I had a blast playing the ogre cursed to think he was a petite high society debutante/noble last session...

No gaming?? That is sad.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> No gaming?? That is sad.




It won't be like that forever. Hopefully my finacial aid will come through. Right now it all work and no play; I want to make something of myself, I don't want to be a server for the rest of my life. I need to get my associates degree before the police department can take me on as a trainee.

Maybe I can get the group to come over to the house tomorrow. It'd be nice to game with them one last time as I might not be able to again if the financial aid doesn't come through.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> It won't be like that forever. Hopefully my finacial aid will come through. Right now it all work and no play; I want to make something of myself, I don't want to be a server for the rest of my life. I need to get my associates degree before the police department can take me on as a trainee.
> 
> Maybe I can get the group to come over to the house tomorrow. It'd be nice to game with them one last time as I might not be able to again if the financial aid doesn't come through.




Understood. High hopes on the financial aid.

See, sounds like a plan. A pick up game with friends makes the waiting easier!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Things have a way of finding you when you're not looking.




Damned Bill Collectors.....



ACHOO!    Damned Flu Bug....


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> You can't comprehend Galeros' attack!




What are you talking abaaaaargh!   Ive been attacked!


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Understood. High hopes on the financial aid.
> 
> See, sounds like a plan. A pick up game with friends makes the waiting easier!




Many thanks. 

The school plan is staraigforward; 4 staright semesters without any breaks. I really am motivated to get my associates.


----------



## Cat Moon

megamania said:


> ACHOO!    Damned Flu Bug....



Might want to get a shot for that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Pretty fast degree. Cool. Criminology?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> It hurts, it hurts, go b...a...c...k.




Careful Galeroes...those extra fudgey brownies you ate about 130 posts ago were laced with Exlax.......   Verbal diaharrea a comin' right up.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> I tend to post at work, or when I'm catching up on email or gaming stuff on the computer at home. But mostly work.
> 
> 
> As for Galeros. I think he's just a grown up pac-man clone running rampant through the internet.





G pops a power pill and eats the Ghost in the machine.........


----------



## megamania

Cat Moon said:


> Warlock!   I don't even have time to game anymore, much less look at any gaming books.




I'm in the same boat....generally 75 hours aweek between the two jobs... this week and next I may top 90 per week.


----------



## megamania

Cat Moon said:


> Might want to get a shot for that.




Blam Blam!


oh... flu shot... not a 32 revolver shot.....   Nothing too serious at this end.  Eberyone has nine toes these days.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Pretty fast degree. Cool. Criminology?




Ayup. I'm looking into climbing the career ladder of casino surveillance. I already found out that having a few years of working for the law or any branch of US military is a serious leg up. Since I probably couldn't make it in the military, the police department is my best bet.


----------



## Cat Moon

megamania said:


> Blam Blam!
> 
> oh... flu shot... not a 32 revolver shot.....   Nothing too serious at this end.  Eberyone has nine toes these days.



I've still got all ten.


----------



## The_Warlock

Very cool. Good luck with that.

Why did casino surveilence grip you so?


----------



## Cat Moon

megamania said:


> Careful Galeroes...those extra fudgey brownies you ate about 130 posts ago were laced with Exlax.......   Verbal diaharrea a comin' right up.....



Reminds me of the part of the Bean movie where he adds the laxative to the security officers coffee.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:


> Eberyone has nine toes these days.




I'm torn - Fallout 2 reference, or lawnmower accident...ah well


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Reminds me of the part of the Bean movie where he adds the laxative to the security officers coffee.




I say again. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Very cool. Good luck with that.
> 
> Why did casino surveilence grip you so?



I really don't know. I think there are plenty of opportunities to advance and really get to a position of some influence. If I ever do run for office (something else that has had my attention since high school, and especially since my father has some pull), both the police work and surveillance work would be a huge bonus.


----------



## megamania

Cat Moon said:


> I've still got all ten.




Obviously you took the flu shot with a needle... not a bullet.


----------



## megamania

I used to be a town constable.


----------



## Cat Moon

megamania said:


> I used to be a town constable.




Exactly how many residents resided in the town?


----------



## megamania

2500 locals

3000 with different seasons.  Many fishermen here and some with winter homes for skiing.


----------



## Cat Moon

megamania said:


> 2500 locals
> 
> 3000 with different seasons.  Many fishermen here and some with winter homes for skiing.



So how long did you hold the postion?


----------



## megamania

On CM I had a thread about some of my constable misadventures.  Most are boring (patrols, noisy animals, stolen wood) but there were a few with some pizzazz to them.  Some I can't talk much about others I just have to leave out names and dates.


----------



## megamania

Officially 1 year.  But I was a part of it for 10+ yaers.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> I really don't know. I think there are plenty of opportunities to advance and really get to a position of some influence. If I ever do run for office (something else that has had my attention since high school, and especially since my father has some pull), both the police work and surveillance work would be a huge bonus.




Well, finding something that has potential to fork to other possibilities is always a good thing.

Well, that's it for me... must be able to wake up tomorrow to pick up the donuts and bacon tomorrow before game time...

Later


----------



## megamania

Background-

My father wanted to be a NYC police officer but since he was in his 30's with a family they turned him down.  Family moved to Vermont in the 60's.  Became a constable in 71'.

Gained a lot of recognizion within the state and even somewhat larger scales with his youth prevention programs and ideas.  Worked closely with DA and sherrifs office in both Vermont and NY.

"Retired" in 1986.  Became restless.  Mother talked me into running for the office with him since he would not do so otherwise.  Both of us won by a landslide.

After the year was up I finished college.

Looked really good in my resumes and the such.

Course- the truth is I was a glorified rent-a-cop.  Dealt briefly with FBI (used us more like) and learned far more about the town's citizens than I ever wanted to know.

Everyone knew me and I could befriend very few.  Many people here (Vermont in general) don't like law enforcement agents.  Made life hell for me in High School.


----------



## megamania

The_Warlock said:


> Well, that's it for me... must be able to wake up tomorrow to pick up the donuts and bacon tomorrow before game time...
> 
> Later





I am soooo envious.   I really miss gaming.  Damned drugs.....


----------



## Aeson

I am so freaking tired. I'm not sure why. I can't wait to get home and to bed. 

Today is my last day of formal training. Monday I'm expected to do the job on my own. Luckily there are others here that can help if I need it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Morning HIVE  just making sure that more than 12 hours doesn't pass with out a post.  


Anyways the closest I've gotten to a career in Law Enforcement/Security/Military was when I mistakenly decided not to turn in an recruitment application for the CIA.  Now that I look back on it, I've always wanted to know what would have happened if I did fill it out and sent it. :<  What sucks is that I decided not to send it in because at the time I naively thought that my brothers being gang members with prior drug convictions and an uncle that my uncle having ties to the Mexican Socialist party (and possibly mob ties) would have effected my standing.  Of course it doesn't help that I didn't want to force everyone I know and reference to go through a Government inquiry as part of the background check...

But I still often wonder, if I did get accepted into the CIA, where would I have been on 911.  If I would have been asleep at home (like I was), in the West Coast's Regional HQ, the Pentagon, or elsewhere in the world.. and if I would have been among the few operatives who knew something was about to happen but was unaware of the specifics.


----------



## Cat Moon

So I called up the group this morning. Thankfully they all agreed to come over tomorrow. So yay, I get to game. True20! 

And today I'm going out to see Ghost Town with the gf.


----------



## Aeson

My neighbors got married in their back yard today. It was pirated themed so everyone was dressed as pirates. The stage they built looks like a boat now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> My neighbors got married in their back yard today. It was pirated themed so everyone was dressed as pirates. The stage they built looks like a boat now.




Where there any party crashers (or any random killings)?  If there weren't then it isn't a true pirate wedding.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Where there any party crashers (or any random killings)?  If there weren't then it isn't a true pirate wedding.




I invited my gaming group over to crash it but there were no takers. I don't believe there were any killings but it ain't over yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I invited my gaming group over to crash it but there were no takers. I don't believe there were any killings but it ain't over yet.




At least there most likely was a lot of booze..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> At least there most likely was a lot of booze..




That goes without saying with these people. They're big on the hooch. I rarely see the woman or man without a beer in their hands.


----------



## Studio69

The group disbanded ten minutes ago. Good day to game. We managed to snuff Orcus!


----------



## Dog Moon

Studio69 said:


> The group disbanded ten minutes ago. Good day to game. We managed to snuff Orcus!




Wow, high level game.  People in my campaign are only 4th level.  They're currently investigating this area which is supposedly attempting to cure this plague that's hit the city hard, but which they've had suspicions that they are actually the CAUSE and that they MIGHT be working with the Queen, but there is no proof of this besides circumstantial evidence.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I invited my gaming group over to crash it but there were no takers. I don't believe there were any killings but it ain't over yet.




Plunder and Booty.   If the women drink enough I'm sure there will be plenty of booty availiable.


----------



## megamania

Studio69 said:


> The group disbanded ten minutes ago. Good day to game. We managed to snuff Orcus!




Eventually the Siberys Seven will face at least his followers/minions and possibly try to keep him trapped......


----------



## megamania

So....   where is everyone?  Sleeping?  Working?

I racked up a bunch of OT at the store painting autumn scenes in the windows of a few stores.  Two more stores to go.  Hoping to do Manchester later this morning (More OT!) with South Hoosick on Tuesday.


----------



## megamania

2 hours later.... and still no one to talk to....


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> 2 hours later.... and still no one to talk to....



Hello, hive. Though I'm not that talkative, right now.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

Cat got your tongue?


----------



## megamania

aw well.....

Signing off for now.

Have a good one hive.


----------



## WhatGravitas

megamania said:


> Cat got your tongue?





Cheers, LT.


----------



## megamania

....and I return.

I'm certain once I go to work things will pick up here.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> ....and I return.
> 
> I'm certain once I go to work things will pick up here.




Possible. But week-ends are not the time I am as much online as usual, since I usually drive home to my parents and then go off to my RPG group. 

But actually, I shouldn't be as active on these boards on my work-days either. I've got to work, not spam EN World!


----------



## megamania

Can one SPAM the Hivemind....?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Had to wake up early to open the family restaurant.  Appearantly they recently changed the alarm codes...

What worried me is that the entire 50 minutes I was there (while I waited for a return call from the person who usually opens)  there was no call from the alarm company nor did any security people show up or cops.    Mind you it was 7am.. but someone usually shows up after 5 minutes of the alarm ringing.


----------



## megamania

If you can't tell.... I'm completely bored and little to do (or least I feel like doing) until going to work.


----------



## megamania

That's not good.


sooooo.... which resturant was this (thinking about midnight munchies)


----------



## Relique du Madde

There's always looking up random stuff on youtube or the internet.


----------



## megamania

Once I set off the alarm by accident.  20 minutes later the police arrived and 2 hours later I was allowed to leave.   Loooooong night.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> That's not good.
> 
> 
> sooooo.... which resturant was this (thinking about midnight munchies)




My family's mexican restuarant (Name withheld just in case the alarm ringing for 50 minutes with no response is a real problem).




megamania said:


> Once I set off the alarm by accident.  20 minutes later the police arrived and 2 hours later I was allowed to leave.   Loooooong night.




Pre and post edit quotes and responses ftw!

That just sucks even more so considering that if it was a real alarm you would have been shot killed have your corpse violated and then have all the place's cash stolen by the time the cops arrived.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> There's always looking up random stuff on youtube or the internet.




My current modem speed is an amazin' 21.4.

It's all I can do to reply here.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> My family's mexican restuarant (Name withheld just in case the alarm ringing for 50 minutes with no response is a real problem).




wise decision and thus why my question wasn't real.  It does make you wonder however.

As an ex-law enforcer I think my worse respond time to a silent alarm was 10 minutes.  Most of that was trying to get my friend to stay at the house instead of going on the call with me.  He won but stayed in the car.

However, I think he scared the guy more than I did.  He was dressed in a T2 leather outfit.  All black complete with the sunglasses.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> My current modem speed is an amazin' 21.4.
> 
> It's all I can do to reply here.




Let me just say one thing:  That's hard core retro.  I'd be more impressed if you had to use one of those old early 80s modems that you connect your phone to.


----------



## megamania

i wonder if i won powerball last night....


Sittin' here listenin' to leaf peekers turn in my driveway because they missed the covered bridge........

....wondering what people with real lives with meaning are doing.....


....or why I couldn't be a welfare bum and not have to work all the time leaving me tired whenever not working......

....all of these meandering thoughts.... rolling and tumbling through me wee brain (all 10% of it) ((see Heroes- Media Section)) .....


....sigh.....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Let me just say one thing:  That's hard core retro.  I'd be more impressed if you had to use one of those old early 80s modems that you connect your phone to.




When I took over the house officially in 1994 my parents were still renting the phones.  When I called about it the phone company had absolutely no idea they still did that.  So I mailed the antiques to them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> However, I think he scared the guy more than I did.  He was dressed in a T2 leather outfit.  All black complete with the sunglasses.




That's awesome.  That should be part of the standard security garb.  IF I saw a security person roll up dressed like that I'd crap myself and run.  No way in hell would I stick around to see if I just angered the Russian mob* or anything.





*For some reason I imagine Russian mobsters wearing that outfit.  Please don't kill me if you happen to a Russian or a mafia member and came across this post and became offended at my mis-characterization.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> When I took over the house officially in 1994 my parents were still renting the phones.  When I called about it the phone company had absolutely no idea they still did that.  So I mailed the antiques to them.




Ma and Pa Bell were scam artists...   They knew and they grinned every time they received the rent payment.  Unfortunately Ma and Pa Bell's bastard step children learned to scam customers the same but with worse service...

I can't wait until some judge has the balls to rule that all those two year contracts you have to buy into to get a new cell phone are unconstitutional.


----------



## megamania

sigh.... tried Wizard World for info on comicbooks and after 25 minutes to load homepage and ONE artical (Iron Man II plots) I gave up.

Now I'm back here


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> That's awesome.  That should be part of the standard security garb.  IF I saw a security person roll up dressed like that I'd crap myself and run.  No way in hell would I stick around to see if I just angered the Russian mob* or anything.[/SIZE]




Yup. and of course didn't stay in the car.  I gave him a police issue club (in case it was real and someone wanted the car) while I went around the house with the shotgun.  The realitor was spooked.


----------



## megamania

catnap time before work.

cya later folks.


----------



## Paradygmatic

Hehehee.  Awesome.


----------



## Wereserpent

Behold, my true form!

errr, it is not ready yet!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Behold, my true form!
> 
> errr, it is not ready yet!





Wonder twin powers activate!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS_78HoRGFs"]Exploitable suggestive Out of Context video clip ![/ame]


Form of...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mhbxlz_wrI"]Commentary on ineffectual super hero power usage![/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

Here is my true form.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c49SjxUX0iI"]My True Form![/ame]


----------



## Paradygmatic

And YES, ladies and gentlemen, his True Form DOES make those strange noises!


----------



## Darkness

megamania said:


> Can one SPAM the Hivemind....?



Sure. We aren't Gaia Online*, after all.

*: Posts: 1,416,892,250   Members: 14,773,562


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> Sure. We aren't Gaia Online*, after all.
> 
> *: Posts: 1,416,892,250   Members: 14,773,562




Where's my goblin hat!?!?!


----------



## Darkness

Good question. Does your hat know a limit?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> Good question. Does your hat know a limit?




It's infinite.


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:


> Good question. Does your hat know a limit?




10 Gallons.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I always wondered if 10 Gallon hats actually could hold 10 gallons of water.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> It's infinite.



So it's over 9000 then? That's a most impressive hat.







Aeson said:


> 10 Gallons.



[Wikipedia]U.S. liquid gallon is legally defined as 231 cubic inches, and is equal to (exactly) 3.785411784 litres (1 L = 10-3 m3) or about 0.13368 cubic feet. This is the most common definition of a gallon in the United States.[/Wikipedia]
10 gallons? That's roughly 10 times the amount of beer I've consumed tonight. (7 cans = 3.5 litres)


----------



## Aeson

This is what I meant.

Cowboy hat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Darkness

I had one of those when I was little, but they wouldn't let me wear it for my grandpa's funeral.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> So it's over 9000 then? That's a most impressive hat.




I know.  Even Vegita was envious of it's magnatude.


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:


> I had one of those when I was little, but they wouldn't let me wear it for my grandpa's funeral.



That's not right. You should have been allowed to.



Relique du Madde said:


> I know.  Even Vegita was envious of it's magnatude.




It pales compared to the power of the Force.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> I know.  Even Vegita was envious of it's magnatude.



He will train to attain this kind of power. 


Aeson said:


> That's not right. You should have been allowed to.



Thank you, mate. It's been more than 20 years, but it's good that someone finally agrees with me. 

You see, I never really knew my grandparents.

My maternal grandma died when I was a small child; I never knew her. My mom would have relished clearing up a couple issues with her but never got the chance.
My paternal grandpa (the one whose funeral I mentioned previously) died when I was, like, 10. I believe he always got along better with his second son than with my dad, but I know he loved me and I've always cherished the few clear memories I have of him.
My other 2 grandparents died in the next few years.  I got to know these two (barely), at least, and I'm glad to know that they were really cool people.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It pales compared to the power of the Force.




Yeah, Vader's was over 20000!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, Vader's was over 20000!





It may have been... before the last minute of Episode III.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> It may have been... before the last minute of Episode III.



Yeah, do not want.


----------



## Blackrat

But I wonder, what is the Apprentice's midichlorian count. Is it over 20000 too? Should they get bigger scales?


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:


> Thank you, mate. It's been more than 20 years, but it's good that someone finally agrees with me.
> 
> You see, I never really knew my grandparents.
> 
> My maternal grandma died when I was a small child; I never knew her. My mom would have relished clearing up a couple issues with her but never got the chance.
> My paternal grandpa (the one whose funeral I mentioned previously) died when I was, like, 10. I believe he always got along better with his second son than with my dad, but I know he loved me and I've always cherished the few clear memories I have of him.
> My other 2 grandparents died in the next few years.  I got to know these two (barely), at least, and I'm glad to know that they were really cool people.



If you thought it would be a nice tribute to him then I think it should have been allowed. 

I was lucky my maternal grandparents died when I was an adult and my paternal are still alive. I got to spend a lot of time with all of them. At the rate I'm going they'll all be gone before I have children. That saddens me a bit.


----------



## Aeson

Which was more powerful pre or post lava bath Vader?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> He will train to attain this kind of power.




But alas... he would never surpass Kakarotu.  Nor would he ever grow a cool pimp goatee like his father.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Which was more powerful pre or post lava bath Vader?




I think he lost his super-connection to the Force with the lava-bath. I think it had something to do with all the cybernetics interfering with midichlorians or some BS to that extent.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I think he lost his super-connection to the Force with the lava-bath. I think it had something to do with all the cybernetics interfering with midichlorians or some BS to that extent.




Sidious seemed to think his rage at Padme's death would give him more strength. If you compare the movies he seems to use the Force less. I've read only one book with Vader after Ep III. He didn't seem any more powerful to me. I think you may have something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I think he lost his super-connection to the Force with the lava-bath. I think it had something to do with all the cybernetics interfering with midichlorians or some BS to that extent.




But he didn't seem that powerful pre-lava bath.  Sure he could use force jumps and mind tricks and do all the same tired jedi tricks, did but he never used any cool powers like Force choke (via view screen) until after he became a cyborg.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Sidious seemed to think his rage at Padme's death would give him more strength..




And didn't that back fire.  He found out he was responsible then he died in the inside and reverted to just killing for the Emperor (and to further his own goals) and decided not further his mastery of the darkside/force.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> And didn't that back fire.  He found out he was responsible then he died in the inside and reverted to just killing for the Emperor (and to further his own goals) and decided not further his mastery of the darkside/force.




Did he find out he was responsible?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Did he find out he was responsible?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6bEs3dxjPg]YouTube - Darth Vader - The Suit - Episode III[/ame]

At 3:10 of this clip.


Vader: "Where is Padme.  Is she safe?  Is she alright?"
Sidious:  "It seems in your anger you killed her."

Vader: "I..... I.... couldn't.  She was alive.... I felt it.."
Vader: *Grumbling choke.  Stumbling Frankenstein Impression filled with Anguish.*
Vader: "NOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Aeson

The force is weak with me tonight.


----------



## Darkness

I think I liked episode III the most of the prequels.


----------



## Aeson

Darkness said:


> I think I liked episode III the most of the prequels.




I agree. Some of the dialogue was painful but the story and action made up for it some.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> I think I liked episode III the most of the prequels.




I liked II most. And the reason is actually the scene where Yoda fights with Dooku.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Episode I sucked for the most part.

Episode II was ok once the action started.

Episode III was goood except for the whole vader "Noooooo!" scene.  I think the scene would have worked better if he was filled with insane anguishfilled rage and trashed the room (while killing several clone mooks onlookers) then just doing a force explosion and shouting to the heavens in grief. 

As for the yoda fight scenes... Those were cool just for the omfg aspect of seeing him return force lightning and watching him toss platforms and his acting like the broken power puff munchkin that he is..  Of course, if Yoda was a Pc he would have taken that falling pillon and tossed it at Dooku's transport.


----------



## Blackrat

Damnit damnit damnit! Fallout 3 and RA3 have the same release date! I can't afford both at the same time. But I can't make up my mind on which I want first...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Why are people talking about the movie I just saw yesterday on German TV? 

Saw is saying a little much, though, I played Supreme Commander with the back to the TV, only looking occasionally when things looked interesting. 
The SFX is good, but I can still see the artificial stuff. Especially the light-saber fights seem to show that the blades are added in later, as the movements and the surrounding doesn't seem to take them into account. I think they still need to work on that. 

Oh, and the acting and dialog... I would like to believe it's just the translation. 



> I was lucky my maternal grandparents died when I was an adult and my paternal are still alive. I got to spend a lot of time with all of them. At the rate I'm going they'll all be gone before I have children. That saddens me a bit.



My paternal grandmother died (from cancer) in the year I was born - but before I came to this wonderful world. My maternal Grandmother died while I was a young kid and I have little or no memories of it.
The rest of my grand parents are still alive and well. My uncle was the first close relative to die when I am old enough to "notice" and remember. And I think he was one of the closest - aside from my parents (or sisters) or my grand-parents - to(with?) whom this could happen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I just realized why I hate election years so much and why I wish that the supporters of most political parties would just vanish from the face of the earth.  It's because politics is evolving into a hate based religion (or maybe a cult) and too many people are too stupid to realize it...


----------



## Blackrat

And it seems they seriously botched it. The End of the World has been postponed to next year's spring: CERN Press Release


----------



## Relique du Madde

All I have to say is this looks like it's going to be freaken awesome!  Conanesque sword and sorcery and Pirates in a super hero rpg.. how can you not win?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> And it seems they seriously botched it. The End of the World has been postponed to next year's spring: CERN Press Release










Honestly... I think it's strange how some of the problems were discovered after a hacker attacked Cern's computers and posted a message that said something like "do not start up the HLC or people will die.."


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I think I just realized why I hate election years so much and why I wish that the supporters of most political parties would just vanish from the face of the earth.  It's because politics is evolving into a hate based religion (or maybe a cult) and too many people are too stupid to realize it...




You're missing sex or you'd have the no-no trifecta.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Honestly... I think it's strange how some of the problems were discovered after a hacker attacked Cern's computers and posted a message that said something like "do not start up the HLC or people will die.."




Linky no worky. No stealing bandwidth.


----------



## Blackrat

I started on Elder Scrolls: Oblivion again. This time going with an Argonian mage-type in contrast to my previous Nord "Barbarian". Maybe I'll actually finish the game this time. Last time I played all the sideguests but gave up on half the way through the mainguest.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You're missing sex or you'd have the no-no trifecta.






Conservative GF and my political leanings have become more and more moderate-anarchist-independent.




Aeson said:


> Linky no worky. No stealing bandwidth.




Works on my side.  Then again my computer's alignment is chaotic, so it love's theft..


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Conservative Republican GF.  My politcal leanings have become more and more moderate-anarchist (opposed to leftist anarchist).




So I guess you are missing sex. lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> So I guess you are missing sex. lol




As sailors would say, "the tide's in".


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Conservative Republican GF.  My politcal leanings have become more and more moderate-anarchist (opposed to leftist anarchist).




I have decided to stop trying to define my political leanings. I came to the conclusion that it would baffle people even more than my religious views . I have already made two pastors question their own beliefs so I need to be careful when talking to people about these matters...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> As sailors would say, "the tide's in".




You're not going for your red wings? I bet it doesn't stop Blackrat.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You're not going for your red wings? I bet it doesn't stop Blackrat.




If I understood your english babble right, I have only one thing to say.

Eww!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I think I just realized why I hate election years so much and why I wish that the supporters of most political parties would just vanish from the face of the earth.  It's because politics is evolving into a hate based religion (or maybe a cult) and too many people are too stupid to realize it...




No, *American* politics is like this - not so much in other countries.

But we're dabbling in the "No politics" rule, here, so I'll stop there.

Morning Hive! Got my Dress Rehearsal tonight for the show - very excited! First time back on stage in about three years...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I have already made two pastors question their own beliefs so I need to be careful when talking to people about these matters...




Dude... you rock. 

The last time I stated my beliefs (which are almost deist in nature) several christians agreed with my views because they were able to place a christian context onto them.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive! Got my Dress Rehearsal tonight for the show - very excited! First time back on stage in about three years...




So. About those pictures?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Morning Hive! Got my Dress Rehearsal tonight for the show - very excited! First time back on stage in about three years...




Shall I break your leg?  Err... I mean Break a leg.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> And it seems they seriously botched it. The End of the World has been postponed to next year's spring: CERN Press Release






Relique du Madde said:


> *snip*
> 
> Honestly... I think it's strange how some of the problems were discovered after a hacker attacked Cern's computers and posted a message that said something like "do not start up the HLC or people will die.."



[Citation needed]  I know of the hackers, but the threat I haven't heard of. 

Interesting thing is that the CERN colliders "close down" during winter anyway, since their energy bill is too high then! Finishing the LHC around fall might be suboptimal in the first place.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> If I understood your english babble right, I have only one thing to say.
> 
> Eww!




I guess even the kinky have limits.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Shall I break your leg?  Err... I mean Break a leg.




What were those comments about mafia ties again?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude... you rock.




 Well it does pay to have studied dogma's of most old western and oriental religions as well as classical philosophy. Add in two well-studied churchmen and a bottle of Teguila: Result: a very interesting three hours of philosophical & theological debate on the back-corner of a bar .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> [Citation needed]  I know of the hackers, but the threat I haven't heard of.
> 
> Interesting thing is that the CERN colliders "close down" during winter anyway, since their energy bill is too high then! Finishing the LHC around fall might be suboptimal in the first place.




I don't think it was a threat.  I think it was paranoid hysteria.   As in Don't turn on the HLC! If you do people are going to die and it's all your fault!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well it does pay to have studied dogma's of most old western and oriental religions as well as classical philosophy. Add in two well-studied churchmen and a bottle of Teguila: Result: a very interesting three hours of philosophical & theological debate on the back-corner of a bar .




Maybe you can help me out. I've been warned not to get religion for a woman. I wonder if I can get her to lose hers.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Maybe you can help me out. I've been warned not to get religion for a woman. I wonder if I can get her to lose hers.




Nah, if you need to do that, it's not worth it. Me and GF have found a very comfortable coexistence between her atheistic agnosticism and my "modified christianism". We don't talk about it.

If either needs to change their view of life, the universe and everything for the other to accept him/her, it's generally bad base for a relationship.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Nah, if you need to do that, it's not worth it. Me and GF have found a very comfortable coexistence between her atheistic agnosticism and my "modified christianism". We don't talk about it.
> 
> If either needs to change their view of life, the universe and everything for the other to accept him/her, it's generally bad base for a relationship.




I know. I keep hoping something might work out.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I know. I keep hoping something might work out.




Magic eightball says: Reply hazy, try again later


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Magic eightball says: Reply hazy, try again later




haha. Laugh it up, rodent.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> So. About those pictures?




As noted, if or when I get them, I'll post them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Magic eightball says: Reply hazy, try again later




*Wonders why his always saids, 'Stop shaking me... I feel violated...'*


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> As noted, if or when I get them, I'll post them.




Well get to it. A camera ain't so expensive


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> *Wonders why his always saids, 'Stop shaking me... I feel violated...'*




"Imps are feeling unwell. Try again later. Bring sickness tablets."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well get to it. A camera ain't so expensive




Who needs a camera when you could use a cell phone.*


*Assuming you have one with a flash camera and are within 15 feet of the subject.


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> "Imps are feeling unwell. Try again later. Bring sickness tablets."




That from some Terry Pratchett book? It has very Pratchetty humor at least


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *Wonders why his always saids, 'Stop shaking me... I feel violated...'*




Mine actually always says "Reply Hazy, Try Again". It's been stuck for ten years


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mine only saids what it saids because it's a random phrase (number) generator program I wrote on my old T1-83 graphing calculator.   The chaotic evil part of me always wished I was able to create a electronic magical 8-ball like divise that just blurts out completely random answers to questions out of a list of several hundred (most of them bizzare or just cruel depending on the context of the "answer").


----------



## Blackrat

I watched _The Three Musketeers_ (the one with Charlie Sheen) yesterday with some friends and one of them managed to make an extremely appropriate D&D comment about the movie. At the end when Aramis gets shot, Porthos runs to him and starts checking if he's okay. Right when he starts doing that my friend calls out, "okay, I'll loot him."  (which is pretty much what it looked like Porthos was doing)

Very gamer-like, and spot-on to the situation. It's not rare that in my games the PC's loot their fallen comrades.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> That from some Terry Pratchett book? It has very Pratchetty humor at least




I read a lot of Pratchett, so it kind of bleeds over.

As far as the camera goes, I might be able to borrow one - I can take photos on my phone but I can't transfer them to anything else... and before you ask, it's because I have an old phone, no other reason.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Maybe you can help me out. I've been warned not to get religion for a woman. I wonder if I can get her to lose hers.



Well what you have to do is put her in a corner.
Put her in the spot-light.

Done.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Well what you have to do is put her in a corner.
> Put her in the spot-light.
> 
> Done.




Hmmm - I don't know if I can do it.

Oh no! I've said too much!

Or I haven't said enough...

  

PS: Story Hour update done!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

My grandfather ate lunch with us yesterday. My grandmother is visiting my grand aunt, and everyone else of his children was apparently on vacation, so it was our (read: my sisters) task to make lunch. (My parents are still with the wife of my deceased uncle). 

I don't know how we got to the topic, but he shared some childhood memories from the war time. He wasn't old enough to have to serve, but he still remembered the bombers flying over our region (and some rarer machine-gun-blazing ground attack runs), the Prisoners of War serving in the winter and the Nazi ideology. 

It really still causes goosebumps to hear such stories. The dangers they were in, the violence they even witnessed. He told a story about one prisoner that was whipped by a Nazi and fought back, later to be hanged... He also told about how they gave the prisoners food they had to spare (which wasn't the case that often later in the war, and was risky, of course - though children were not in that much danger). And they "repayed" them with little wood carvings. 
Two of his brothers (twins) served in the army (even as officers) - one of them died at the Russian front, and another was imprisoned and didn't get free until 1950...

Though there were also some fun stories - like about one Nazi-Loyalist that they had greeted in the East-Frisian Tradition ("Moin", Lower-German for "Good Day"), and he insisted on being greeted with "Heil Hitler" - and by insisting I mean he stepped down from his bike and hit the young boys that greeted him this "unpatriotic". Some time later, they pushed that man over into a water-filled trench.  

And it also puts my grandfather in an interesting light. He sometimes has.. questionable assumptions, like the idea that you can't "trust" immigrants, or speak ill of neighboring countries. But he also remembers how cruel the Prisoner Camps were, and he was quite empathic. But he also remembers how the Poles acted during the occupation after the war (they were particularly embittered, similar to the Russians - they were the first to be attacked and the longest to suffer), threatening even his family (mother and siblings).
He is more complex that we (my family and me) sometimes take credit for. My grandmother and he don't get along very well, and he can be quite choleric (remember the aforementioned immigrants? Catholics are also on that list). But he also likes to keep in contact with all of his family, and even likes to help out (even if, due to his choleric attitude, we don't always like him to :/  )
Just as today, the war isn't over just because one side admits defeat...

All in all, it was very interesting. I nearly forgot that - while my parents and my grand-parents are relatively young - that they were still old enough to remember the war. Of course, my other grandfather is older, and he actually served in it (and was also taken prisoner.)


----------



## Paradygmatic

Aeson said:


> Maybe you can help me out. I've been warned not to get religion for a woman. I wonder if I can get her to lose hers.




Heh.  I was trying to do that to this girl recently.  And she was trying to convert me.

I think it was fine because neither of us were too serious in our attempts for conversation.  Became almost something like a game between us.  Became friends, but sometimes I swear we were about to become more, but because of religious differences nothing happened beyond our friendship.


----------



## Aeson

Paradygmatic said:


> Heh.  I was trying to do that to this girl recently.  And she was trying to convert me.
> 
> I think it was fine because neither of us were too serious in our attempts for conversation.  Became almost something like a game between us.  Became friends, but sometimes I swear we were about to become more, but because of religious differences nothing happened beyond our friendship.




Someone told me recently that men and women could not have friendships without feelings at least on one side. I'm starting to think that is true.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Someone told me recently that men and women could not have friendships without feelings at least on one side. I'm starting to think that is true.




Was it Tom Leykis?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Was it Tom Leykis?




No, it was a guy at work. He believes that men and women can not be friends without feelings from one or the other.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> No, it was a guy at work. He believes that men and women can not be friends without feelings from one or the other.




In the immortal words of lots of wise people everywhere:

"BULL"


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> In the immortal words of lots of wise people everywhere:
> 
> "BULL"




There are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Someone told me recently that men and women could not have friendships without feelings at least on one side. I'm starting to think that is true.



"Evolution/Antrophology Explanation": Friends care for each other. This kind of caring is also what builds families. (There's a reason why Buffys "Scoobies" or Serenity's crew acts like a family). So, women in your life might fall in the category "sister" "mother" or "wife". (and on the other side: "brother", "father" or "husband") The less important the age difference becomes between these two becomes, the easier a friend of you falls into the "wife" category. 

It also works the other way around - when I see attractive younger women, I sometimes "shudder" because - hell, they _could_ be my sisters!


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Evolution/Antrophology Explanation": Friends care for each other. This kind of caring is also what builds families. (There's a reason why Buffys "Scoobies" or Serenity's crew acts like a family). So, women in your life might fall in the category "sister" "mother" or "wife". (and on the other side: "brother", "father" or "husband") The less important the age difference becomes between these two becomes, the easier a friend of you falls into the "wife" category.
> 
> It also works the other way around - when I see attractive younger women, I sometimes "shudder" because - hell, they _could_ be my sisters!




I can understand that. What I'm saying is there is often a difference in the way one sees the other.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> There are always exceptions to the rule.




Yes, I'm sure there are women with whom friendship is not an option. 

However, as someone with many female friends (and they are just that), the statement from your coworker, being an absolute, is untrue. 

More importantly, I don't think it's the rule, it's only a perception that some people try to convince themselves and others is the rule to rationalize their choices.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I can understand that. What I'm saying is there is often a difference in they way one sees the other.




True, but not always, thus the statement cannot exist as an absolute.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> No, it was a guy at work. He believes that men and women can not be friends without feelings from one or the other.




One of Tom Leykis's thoughts on the subject is that man and women can't be friends (in most circumstances) because men are only interested in one thing: Getting Laid.  Given a chance, most men will actively try to pursue that goal when in a relationship with a heterosexual (or bisexual) female and are extremely likely to exploit any situation which may lead towards that goal.  In his view if a guy knows a woman is in a relationship then he will become her "friend" on the pretext that if her relationship were to sour then he will exploit that situation to get laid (and what guy hasn't tried doing this?).

Course, I should also add that one of the premises of Tom Leykis's show is to help men and women (especially men) get laid.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe I should listen to his show.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been watching Baron Munchhousen and I'm thinking that it's setting would be fun to run as a Mutants and Masterminds game especially if you incorporate that "framing" mechanic from the Caliphate  Nights  True20 setting.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> ...especially if you incorporate that "framing" mechanic from the Caliphate Nights True20 setting.




Eh? I haven't read too much of the settings. Pray tell, what is this "framing" mechanic?


----------



## hafrogman

*sigh* Nearly time for a new Hive again. . .

. . . when, oh when will the new server arrive?


----------



## Dog Moon

*waves arms around*  Let me, let me!


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, when the new server arrives, can we just add all the Hive threads together?  Bwahahaha!


----------



## Dog Moon

Of course if no one's around when the Hive hits 1000 posts, there will be no one else BUT me to make the new Hive.  Wheee!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Of course if no one's around when the Hive hits 1000 posts, there will be no one else BUT me to make the new Hive.  Wheee!




I'm here (I've been watching heroes).


----------



## Dog Moon

I already watched Heroes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I already watched Heroes.




The episode just ended over here.   I have to say this season has been having better previews then the last several.   I just want to tune in next week just to see Sylar dressed all nerdy again.


----------



## Blackrat

Just one more post Doggy


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> The episode just ended over here.   I have to say this season has been having better previews then the last several.   I just want to tune in next week just to see Sylar dressed all nerdy again.




Seems like in this season they're just messing with Sylar.  "How crazy can we go with this character?"


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Just one more post Doggy




Done.  Crap, now I have to think of a NAME for the new Hive.  Hrm...


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Eh? I haven't read too much of the settings. Pray tell, what is this "framing" mechanic?




Here's an brief write up of framing.  It's basically what was written in the True20 Adventure Roleplaying book.  I'm pretty sure that the Caliphate Nights setting book expanded on it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey!  Stop posting!

NEW Hive thread


----------

